# Forum Argomenti di discussione Manovre fiscali, legge stabilità e Finanziarie  spesometro 2010

## mirella68

Buongiorno.
Riguardo il 2010, la circolare 24/e del 30/5/2011, al punto 3.3 (esoneri per il 2010), dice che "..._per il periodo d'imposta 2010, la comunicazione da parte di tutti i soggetti obbligato è limitata alle sole operazioni per le quali è emessa o ricevuta UNA FATTURA di importo non inferiore a 25.000"._Il mio dubbio è, quindi, questo: se ho diverse fatture relative ad un contratto di appalto edile, di singoli importi inferiori a 25.000 (ma il cui totale supera i 25.000 euro), allora si è esclusi dalla presentazione della comunicazione? A me, pare di sì, visto che si parla di singola fattura...

----------


## Marelli1980

> Buongiorno.
> Riguardo il 2010, la circolare 24/e del 30/5/2011, al punto 3.3 (esoneri per il 2010), dice che "..._per il periodo d'imposta 2010, la comunicazione da parte di tutti i soggetti obbligato è limitata alle sole operazioni per le quali è emessa o ricevuta UNA FATTURA di importo non inferiore a 25.000"._Il mio dubbio è, quindi, questo: se ho diverse fatture relative ad un contratto di appalto edile, di singoli importi inferiori a 25.000 (ma il cui totale supera i 25.000 euro), allora si è esclusi dalla presentazione della comunicazione? A me, pare di sì, visto che si parla di singola fattura...

  da come ha scritto l'agenzia sembrerebbe che vadano comunicate le singole fatture superiori a 25.000 euro.
il buon senso mi dice che il legislatore abbia voluto invece che debbano essere comunicate anche quelle inferiori, se l'ammontare complessivo del singolo contratto o se si tratta di pagamento frazionato è superiore a 25.000 euro.

----------


## mirella68

Conviene quindi attenersi al buon senso...per non incorrere in errore...
Mi auguro ancora che arrivino presto nuove indicazioni circa questo complicato adempimento...
Grazie

----------


## LucZan

Confermo che in caso le fatture (sia attive che passive)derivanti da uno stesso contratto di appalto, somministrazione e tutti i contratti da cui derivino corrispettivi periodici (utenze, locazioni, ecc.), per il 2010 vanno comunicate tutte le singole fatture anche di importo inferiore a tremila euro, se nel corso dell'anno solare per questi singoli contratti si superano i 25.000,00 euro imponibili. 
Ho il dubbio che nel caso di prestazione a cavallo di anno vadano comunicati comunque le singole fatture per anno solare, quindi ad esempio in caso di appalto 2010-2011 per complessivi 30.000,00 euro, di cui solo 1000,00 fatturati nell'anno 2010 e 29.000,00 nell'anno 2011, vanno comunicati anche i 1000,00 del 2010 ? 
E per più contratti (es. utenze acqua, luce, gas) intercorrenti con lo stesso fornitore, ai fini della soglia vanno considerati singolarmente o la soglia di rilevanza va considerata complessivamente per tutti i singoli contratti con lo stesso fornitore ? 
A questo punto nel dubbio è sempre meglio inserire una fattura in più che una in meno, anche perchè l'agenzia delle entrate (ormai grande fratello di ogni transazione) può facilmente a questo punto incrociare tutte le operazioni sia dal lato fornitore che dal lato cliente e verificarne automaticamente l'omessa comunicazione. 
A mio avviso era molto più semplice comunicare tutte le fatture attive e passive, nella situazione attuale seppur con l'intenzione di scremare in realtà si è complicato notevolmente l'adempimento.

----------


## La matta

Sinceramente sto meditando gesti estremi... non potendo per ovvi motivi renderli "troppo" estremi, penso che mi metterò alla ricerca di un altro lavoro nonostante il momento di crisi. Non è possibile continuare così. Semplicemente, non so voi, ma io non riesco più a stare dietro a tutto. Un po' che invecchio, un po' che le gride di manzoniana memoria alla situazione attuale ci fanno un baffo, ma qui non se ne esce più.
Parlando solo di nuovi adempimenti, senza contare novità normative diverse, nel giro di un paio d'anni abbiamo avuto l'estensione degli obblighi intra, la black list, lo spesometro, la comunicazione dei leasing/fitti/noleggi, la comunicazione dei beni in godimento ai soci... una più complessa e astrusa dell'altra. E magari me ne scordo pure qualcuna. Ah, beh, il censimento  :Big Grin: 
Ma le piccole realtà, signore e signori, non sono cambiate. Di questo passo aumentano solo i loro costi. La coperta diventa sempre più piccola e tarlata. All'ennesima richiesta di soldi al piccolo cliente, se ancora non l'ha fatto questi andrà a guardarsi in giro, e si rivolgerà ad un CAF. Come dargli torto?  Ma, oltre lo sfogo, quello che mi domando è se questo benedetto spesometro debbano farlo anche i curatori fallimentari per le procedure in corso e, soprattutto, per i periodi ante fallimento. Ditemi di no, per favore...  :Frown:

----------


## mirella68

@la matta: sinceramente, dopo 22 anni di lavoro presso uno studio, anche io posso dire di essere arrivata alla frutta. E sto sinceramente pensando di cambiare totalmente mestiere. 
Detto questo, lo spesometro deve essere presentato anche dai curatori fallimentari per le procedure in corso, e quindi, anche per l'ante-fallimento...

----------


## La matta

> @la matta: sinceramente, dopo 22 anni di lavoro presso uno studio, anche io posso dire di essere arrivata alla frutta. E sto sinceramente pensando di cambiare totalmente mestiere. 
> Detto questo, lo spesometro deve essere presentato anche dai curatori fallimentari per le procedure in corso, e quindi, anche per l'ante-fallimento...

  Il mio servizio di leva è più o meno similare al tuo  :Frown:  Ok, grazie per la brutta notizia!  :Big Grin:

----------


## studio2010

Buongiorno a tutti, avrei un dubbio e non so se qualcuno di voi può aiutarmi. Ditta individuale artigiana edile stipula contratto di subappalto nel 2009 per un valore di euro 30.000,00. Nel 2009 emette due fatture (5.000 e 5.000) Nel 2010 ne emette quattro (6.000, 4.000, 7.000, 3.000).
Nella prossima comunicazione da effettuare entro il 02/01/2012, le quattro fatture del 2010 vanno comunque comunicate anche se la loro somma è inferiore a 25.000 euro poichè il valore totale del contratto stipulato nel 2009 è di 30.000,00?

----------


## LucZan

In linea di principio la comunicazione la farei per queste quattro fatture, a scanso di equivoci e sanzioni (l'appaltante potrebbe comunicarLe e l'Agenzia delle Entrate non rileverebbe incrociandole quelle del suo subappaltatore).
D'altronde a rigor di logica non mi pare esista una sanzione per il caso opposto: cioè per l'aver comunicato, nel dubbio, qualcosa non dovendolo fare (melius abundare quam deficere).

----------


## mirella68

Daccordo con LucZan. Ho lo stesso problema e mi comporto in uguale modo, salvo istruzioni più chiare dell'ultim'ora.

----------


## mirella68

Ho un altro dubbio: un mandato di un agente, che quindi fa fatture mensili alla stessa società mandante, di importi singoli inferiori a 25.000 (per il 2010), ma che nell'anno solare in totale superano la soglia, deve essere considerato come contratto da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, secondo voi? 
Grazie

----------


## studio2010

> In linea di principio la comunicazione la farei per queste quattro fatture, a scanso di equivoci e sanzioni (l'appaltante potrebbe comunicarLe e l'Agenzia delle Entrate non rileverebbe incrociandole quelle del suo subappaltatore).
> D'altronde a rigor di logica non mi pare esista una sanzione per il caso opposto: cioè per l'aver comunicato, nel dubbio, qualcosa non dovendolo fare (melius abundare quam deficere).

   

> Daccordo con LucZan. Ho lo stesso problema e mi comporto in uguale modo, salvo istruzioni più chiare dell'ultim'ora.

  Concordo anch'io con voi. Meglio evitare qualsiasi tipo di potenziale contenzioso futuro ... Grazie per l'aiuto.   :Smile:

----------


## studio2010

> Ho un altro dubbio: un mandato di un agente, che quindi fa fatture mensili alla stessa società mandante, di importi singoli inferiori a 25.000 (per il 2010), ma che nell'anno solare in totale superano la soglia, deve essere considerato come contratto da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, secondo voi? 
> Grazie

  Secondo me, si.  
Circ. 28/e del 21/06/2011:  *Punto 2.2 Verifica della soglia ai fini dell’obbligo di comunicazione delle operazioni rilevanti ai fini Iva di importo non inferiore a tremila euro*  
Domanda  _In presenza di più forniture effettuate nell’anno dal medesimo fornitore o al 
medesimo cliente, ma in assenza di un contratto, la soglia di 3.000 euro deve essere verificata per ogni singola operazione o complessivamente?_  
Risposta _Per i contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici (appalto, fornitura, somministrazione, noleggio, locazione, ecc,), anche se conclusi verbalmente, la soglia dei 3.000 euro va verificata complessivamente, tenendo conto della pluralità delle forniture effettuate nell’anno di riferimento dal medesimo fornitore ovvero al medesimo cliente. Per le altre tipologie di contratto (compravendita, ecc), il superamento della soglia dei 3.000 euro deve essere sempre collegato alla singola operazione._ 
Visti i contenuti della domanda e della risposta, se ne può dedurre che più forniture effettuate al medesimo cliente si possono considerare generanti corrispettivi periodici indifferentemente dal fatto che derivino da un contratto scritto o che siano stati conclusi verbalmente. 
Quindi secondo me nel tuo caso, esistendo un contratto scritto ed avendo effettuato più forniture nell'anno al medesimo cliente, la soglia dei 3.000 euro (25.000 per il 2010), la devi verificare complessivamente. Questo perchè l' Agenzia alla domanda posta, risponde equiparando implicitamente le operazioni suddette ad operazioni da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici indifferentemente dal fatto che derivino da appositi contratti scritti o meno ("anche se conclusi verbalmente"). 
Di conseguenza, ad esempio, un agente di commercio che mensilmente fattura alla casa mandante un importo di 3.000 euro, per un totale di euro 36.000 annui, deve effettuare la comunicazione di tutte e dodici le fatture poichè complessivamente si è superata la soglia dei 25.000. 
Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene e se sei d'accordo.

----------


## contrino

Buongiorno a tutti,
secondo voi la prestazione svolta da un professionista con partita iva nei confronti di uno studio dentistico (sempre e solo quello)  fatturate mensilmente per importi singolarmente inferiori ai 25.000 ma che, nel complesso, sommano ad euro 40.000 l'anno sono da indicare nello spesometro?
Consideriamo che ogni fine mese si emette fattura in base alle ore di assistenza e che quindi ogni mese la fattura è di importo diverso.
Io ero del parere di escludere tutte le operazioni e, in sintesi, di non presentare lo spesometro.
Grazie a chi mi vorrà esprimere un parere

----------


## La matta

> Secondo me, si.  
> Circ. 28/e del 21/06/2011:  *Punto 2.2 Verifica della soglia ai fini dellobbligo di comunicazione delle operazioni rilevanti ai fini Iva di importo non inferiore a tremila euro*  
> Domanda  _In presenza di più forniture effettuate nellanno dal medesimo fornitore o al 
> medesimo cliente, ma in assenza di un contratto, la soglia di 3.000 euro deve essere verificata per ogni singola operazione o complessivamente?_  
> Risposta _Per i contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici (appalto, fornitura, somministrazione, noleggio, locazione, ecc,), anche se conclusi verbalmente, la soglia dei 3.000 euro va verificata complessivamente, tenendo conto della pluralità delle forniture effettuate nellanno di riferimento dal medesimo fornitore ovvero al medesimo cliente. Per le altre tipologie di contratto (compravendita, ecc), il superamento della soglia dei 3.000 euro deve essere sempre collegato alla singola operazione._

  Mi pare quindi di capire che, secondo l'Ade, la ditta che rifornisce abitualmente in tentata vendita il bar, o dalla quale si compra metà della merce, quella che serve e quando serve, deve essere indicata nello spesometro considerando il superamento dei limiti su base annua e non, per esempio, in base all'importo delle fatture riepilogative mensili.  :Mad:

----------


## studio2010

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> secondo voi la prestazione svolta da un professionista con partita iva nei confronti di uno studio dentistico (sempre e solo quello)  fatturate mensilmente per importi singolarmente inferiori ai 25.000 ma che, nel complesso, sommano ad euro 40.000 l'anno sono da indicare nello spesometro?
> Consideriamo che ogni fine mese si emette fattura in base alle ore di assistenza e che quindi ogni mese la fattura è di importo diverso.
> Io ero del parere di escludere tutte le operazioni e, in sintesi, di non presentare lo spesometro.
> Grazie a chi mi vorrà esprimere un parere

  Secondo me sono da indicare poichè riconducibili ad un solo cliente ed un solo contratto (anche se verbale). E poichè complessivamente tali fatture superano i 25.000 vanno comunicate.

----------


## contrino

> Secondo me sono da indicare poichè riconducibili ad un solo cliente ed un solo contratto (anche se verbale). E poichè complessivamente tali fatture superano i 25.000 vanno comunicate.

  Grazie per il tuo parere.
Qui effettivamente non c'è un contratto scritto. L'assistenza viene fornita "a chiamata", e remunerata ad ore.
Mentre nel caso di contratto d'agenzia non ci sono dubbi che l'elenco vada fatto qui perlomeno il dubbio è legittimo.
Concordo però con te che se da qui alla scadenza non verrà chiarito altrimenti conviene sempre presentarla anzichè no.
Grazie per il tuo parere.
Ciao

----------


## tecno1

Sto cercando di riepilogare le cose trovate sullo spesometro e ogni tanto mi viene un dubbio, tipo:
1)Una ditta di manutenzioni, ci fattura nell'anno un contratto per l'assistenza ad un impianto, superiore a 3.000,00 euro e poi ci fattura anche altre piccole manutenzioni occasionali non collegate tra loro e per importi inferiori ai 3.000,00 euro.
Cosa indico nello spesometro, solo il contratto oppure il totale delle manutenzioni fatturate dal medesimo fornitore?
2) Ho provato a vedere il software dell'ade ma non ho capito molto e quindi chiedo,  se un fornitore di merce ci fattura più volte nell'anno e per importi superiori a 3.000,00 euro,  comunica il totale di quanto ci ha fatturato oppure bisogna indicare ogni singola fattura?
grazie.

----------


## mirella68

> Di conseguenza, ad esempio, un agente di commercio che mensilmente fattura alla casa mandante un importo di 3.000 euro, per un totale di euro 36.000 annui, deve effettuare la comunicazione di tutte e dodici le fatture poichè complessivamente si è superata la soglia dei 25.000. 
> Non so se sono riuscito a spiegarmi bene e se sei d'accordo.

  Si, sono daccordo. Grazie infinite per la tua chiarissima e convincente deduzione!

----------


## mirella68

> Mi pare quindi di capire che, secondo l'Ade, la ditta che rifornisce abitualmente in tentata vendita il bar, o dalla quale si compra metà della merce, quella che serve e quando serve, deve essere indicata nello spesometro considerando il superamento dei limiti su base annua e non, per esempio, in base all'importo delle fatture riepilogative mensili.

  Sono arrivata alla stessa conclusione. Per le forniture di bar, ristoranti, birrerie, per le quali ho fatture mensili che su base annua superano i 25.000, le indicherò nella comunicazione. E pensare che fino ad un paio di mesi fa mi risultavano da fare sì e no 3 comunicazioni...ora si stanno moltiplicando. :Frown:

----------


## LB1967

> Sto cercando di riepilogare le cose trovate sullo spesometro e ogni tanto mi viene un dubbio, tipo:
> 1)Una ditta di manutenzioni, ci fattura nell'anno un contratto per l'assistenza ad un impianto, superiore a 3.000,00 euro e poi ci fattura anche altre piccole manutenzioni occasionali non collegate tra loro e per importi inferiori ai 3.000,00 euro.
> Cosa indico nello spesometro, solo il contratto oppure il totale delle manutenzioni fatturate dal medesimo fornitore?
> 2) Ho provato a vedere il software dell'ade ma non ho capito molto e quindi chiedo,  se un fornitore di merce ci fattura più volte nell'anno e per importi superiori a 3.000,00 euro,  comunica il totale di quanto ci ha fatturato oppure bisogna indicare ogni singola fattura?
> grazie.

  1) Le manutenzioni occasionali sono per altri impianti ?? se SI non le metterei; se NO o se dalla fattura non si capisce bene le inserirei... comunque più leggo e meno ci capisco, quindi in questi casi secondo me varrebbe la pena fare il controllo incrociato con il fornitore (se è possibile ) per vedere cosa inserisce lui
2) pure io ho passato la giornata sul software dell'Ade e da come è impostato BISOGNA INDICARE OGNI SINGOLA FATTURA  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad: 
Per il 2010 ancora ce la faccio (il limite di 25000 è abbastanza alto) ma per il 2011 ???? per ogni fattura digitare manualmente e tutte le volte:
Partita IVA controparte
Data Operazione
Numero Fattura
Imponibile
Iva
Sarebbero queste le semplificazioni per le imprese ??? :Mad:  
A proposito come data operazione per gli acquisti che mettete, la data registrazione o la data fattura ? da quello che ho capito la data registrazione, giusto ?

----------


## La matta

... e tra l'altro, mi piacerebbe sapere quali siano i contratti per utenze che vengono comunicati per legge e che quindi si possono escludere dalla comunicazione. Telefoniche, suppongo, elettricità, anche. E acqua e gas, per esempio? 
Sono disperata già ora per il 2010. Non so se si rendono conto, col balletto di disposizioni che hanno fatto, che per il 2011 difficilmente si sono fatte tutte le registrazioni correttamente indirizzate durante l'anno. Ancora adesso non sappiamo che fare per il 2010, figuriamoci il 2011. Significa che dovremo, materialmente, rifare tutte le contabilità.
Potrei mettermi a piangere.

----------


## La matta

E, a proposito del numero fattura, per gli acquisti non è neppure un elemento richiesto ai fini delle registrazioni iva!

----------


## LB1967

> ... e tra l'altro, mi piacerebbe sapere quali siano i contratti per utenze che vengono comunicati per legge e che quindi si possono escludere dalla comunicazione. Telefoniche, suppongo, elettricità, anche. E acqua e gas, per esempio?

  Secondo me sono questi: Agenzia delle Entrate - Dati dei gestori di utenze - Scheda informativa I Gestori di servizi di pubblica utilità devono comunicare allAnagrafe tributaria i dati relativi ai contratti di somministrazione di energia elettrica, acqua e gas e i dati relativi ai contratti telefonici (telefonia fissa, mobile e satellitare).
Le comunicazioni relative all'anno solare precedente sono effettuate, solo in via telematica, entro il 30 aprile. 
Software di controllo per la trasmissione delle utenze gas da parte dei soggetti gestori di servizi di pubblica utilità
Software di controllo per la trasmissione delle utenze telefoniche, gas e idriche da parte dei soggetti gestori di servizi di pubblica utilità 
Software di controllo per la trasmissione delle utenze elettriche da parte di aziende, istituti, enti e società
QUINDI ANCHE ACQUA E GAS DOVREBBERO ESSERE ESCLUSI   

> Sono disperata già ora per il 2010. Non so se si rendono conto, col balletto di disposizioni che hanno fatto, che per il 2011 difficilmente si sono fatte tutte le registrazioni correttamente indirizzate durante l'anno. Ancora adesso non sappiamo che fare per il 2010, figuriamoci il 2011. Significa che dovremo, materialmente, rifare tutte le contabilità.
> Potrei mettermi a piangere.

  Io suppongo che lazienda che tiene la contabilità in proprio e ha un numero rilevante di operazioni si appoggerà alla software house del gestionale che dovrebbe aggiornare il programma con il modulo per la generazione del file da controllare e trasmettere; idem lo studio del commercialista.
INVECE lazienda che tiene la contabilità in proprio ma che non ha un gran numero di operazioni per cui vuole risparmiare sui costi del software gestionale (ancora mi stanno sul c***  i 500 euro pagati per gli elenchi clienti/fornitori dellultima volta ) si deve arrangiare (da qui la mia giornata col software Ade)
Per il 2010 ho stampato gli elenchi clienti/fornitori e ho evidenziato quelli con totale >25000
Dalla prima scrematura ho stampato i movimenti iva di ognuno e ho evidenziato le fatture >25000 da inserire.
Se il gestionale dialoga con excel è abbastanza semplice filtrare purtroppo il mio NON LO FA :Mad:  
Ma nel caso della ditta (c.d. Terzista) a cui si affidano lavorazioni che superano i 25000 annui ma x cui non si hanno fatture superiori ai 25000 euro che si fa ? In mancanza di un contratto scritto io non le ho inserite seguendo il principio che in teoria potrei sempre e in qualunque momento scegliere di rivolgermi ad un altro, oppure farmi i lavori in proprio vi sembra corretto ? E Per il 2011 inserirei solo le fatture >3000 e nientaltro, che ne dite ?

----------


## La matta

Il problema del programma gestionale è che ti fa il lavoro, sì, ma prima gli devi dare le istruzioni. Significa che bisogna collegare le fatture tra di loro, se dipendono da un contratto. E lo devi fare manualmente, per ogni fattura. Inoltre, le disposizioni sono pervenute a metà anno, le software house non si sono ovviamente adeguate subito, nessuno sapeva che fare... insomma, si dovrà andare molto a mano, o comunque riprendere buona parte delle operazioni. E se 25.000 euro, per il 2010, sono ancora gestibili, per un piccolo studio, i 3000 euro del 2011 saranno devastanti, e in un periodo in cui gli adempimenti, come al solito, si sprecano.
Purtroppo non si tratta di voler vedere le cose in nero a tutti i costi, ma il fatto è che sarà veramente un bagno di sangue, che andrà ad aggiungersi, come se non bastasse, a tutte le altre comunicazioni che si sono inventati per i prossimi mesi!
Se ci aggiungiamo i pesanti cambiamenti normativi su tutti i fronti (minimi, riporto delle perdite, società di comodo, beni ai soci e così via) tutte cose con effetto retroattivo o a brevissimo termine, per le quali occorre mettere in preventivo sessioni di studio e incontro coi clienti, e per cui esistono frotte di interrogativi ancora senza risposta... quando lo troviamo il tempo per fare tutte queste cose???

----------


## studio2010

> Sto cercando di riepilogare le cose trovate sullo spesometro e ogni tanto mi viene un dubbio, tipo:
> 1)Una ditta di manutenzioni, ci fattura nell'anno un contratto per l'assistenza ad un impianto, superiore a 3.000,00 euro e poi ci fattura anche altre piccole manutenzioni occasionali non collegate tra loro e per importi inferiori ai 3.000,00 euro.
> Cosa indico nello spesometro, solo il contratto oppure il totale delle manutenzioni fatturate dal medesimo fornitore?

  Se ti riferisci al 2010 credo tu debba comunicare la/le fatture inerenti al contratto di assistenza dell'impianto solo se viene superato il limite dei 25.000,00. Mentre per il 2011 (com.ne 2012) la/le dovrai comunicare di sicuro in quanto l'importo delle manutenzioni riconducibili al contratto stesso supera i 3.000 euro.
Per quanto riguarda invece le altre piccole manutenzioni occasionali, se non sono riconducibili al suddetto contratto, con quest'ultimo non c'entrano nulla. E quindi ti rimane da verificare per ogni singola fattura di manutenzione di importo inferiore al limite previsto per la comunicazione, a quale bene si riferisce e da quale fornitore è stata emessa ai fini di individuare il valore complessivo delle singole operazione e confrontarlo con la soglia prevista per la comunicazione.  Esempi: 
a) n.2 fatture occasionali di 1.800 + iva ciascuna, riferite a manutenzione di uno stesso macchinario ed emesse dallo stesso fornitore (per 2010 non si comunica mentre per 2011 si); 
b) n.2 fatture occasionali di 1.800 + iva ciascuna, riferite a manutenzione di uno stesso macchinario ed emesse da due fornitori diversi (non si comunicano nè per il 2010 nè per il 2011). 
c) n.3 fatture occasionali di 2.000 + iva, 1.500 + iva, 2.500,00 + iva di cui le prime due riferite alla manutenzione dello stesso macchinario ed emesse dallo stesso fornitore mentre l'ultima è emessa da altro fornitore e per manutenzione di altro bene (le prime due vanno comunicate per il 2011 mentre la terza no; per il 2010 non vanno comunicate 
d) le n.3 fatture di cui sopra se emesse da tre fornitori diversi non andavano comunicate nessuna delle 3 sia per il 2010 che per il 2011 
E cosi via ...  
Almeno... Io farei così ...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## studio2010

> 1) Le manutenzioni occasionali sono per altri impianti ?? se SI non le metterei; se NO o se dalla fattura non si capisce bene le inserirei... comunque più leggo e meno ci capisco, quindi in questi casi secondo me varrebbe la pena fare il controllo incrociato con il fornitore (se è possibile ) per vedere cosa inserisce lui
> 2) pure io ho passato la giornata sul software dell'Ade e da come è impostato BISOGNA INDICARE OGNI SINGOLA FATTURA 
> Per il 2010 ancora ce la faccio (il limite di 25000 è abbastanza alto) ma per il 2011 ???? per ogni fattura digitare manualmente e tutte le volte:
> Partita IVA controparte
> Data Operazione
> Numero Fattura
> Imponibile
> Iva
> Sarebbero queste le semplificazioni per le imprese ??? 
> A proposito come data operazione per gli acquisti che mettete, la data registrazione o la data fattura ? da quello che ho capito la data registrazione, giusto ?

  Si, nelle circolari si parla di data di registrazione.

----------


## studio2010

> Grazie per il tuo parere.
> Qui effettivamente non c'è un contratto scritto. L'assistenza viene fornita "a chiamata", e remunerata ad ore.
> Mentre nel caso di contratto d'agenzia non ci sono dubbi che l'elenco vada fatto qui perlomeno il dubbio è legittimo.
> Concordo però con te che se da qui alla scadenza non verrà chiarito altrimenti conviene sempre presentarla anzichè no.
> Grazie per il tuo parere.
> Ciao

  Senz'altro il dubbio è sempre legittimo in ogni occasione. Ma tieni conto che tu emetti fattura sempre allo stesso cliente e non a clienti diversi. Secondo me è il classico caso di prestazione di servizi analizzato nel punto 2.2 della circolare che ho citato prima.
Mentre la soluzione che prospettavi tu, secondo me, va bene invece per lo studio a cui tu emetti fattura. Infatti lo studio che effettua prestazioni dentistiche ai clienti emetterà ricevuta fiscale o fattura a questi ultimi per il lavoro effettuato. E se l'importo delle fatture e/o ricevute emesse non dovesse essere superiore rispettivamente ai 3.000/3600 (25.000 per le fatture del 2010) per ogni singolo documento o per più documenti riconducibili alla stessa persona, per assurdo tale studio non dovrà pesentare per esse alcuna comunicazione. Invece la dovrà effettuare, sempre secondo me, per le fatture da te emesse nei suoi confronti e per altri eventuali acquisti di beni e servizi effettuati che superano la soglia di comunicazione (25.000 per il 2010, 3.000 per il 2011)
Quindi, al momento, io fossi in te la presenterei. Poi non si sa mai che l'Agenzia ci degni di qualche altro chiarimento in zona cesarini e ci chiarifichi meglio le cose. 
Ciao

----------


## tecno1

Grazie a tutti per le risposte.
Ieri ho ricevuto le istruzioni per impostare il mio gestionale e predisporlo alla raccolta dati quindi mi sono messa a riepilogare tutte le varie informazioni che ho circa lo spesometro.
Mi raccomando non vi allontanate e/distraete dall'argomento perchè ogni cosa che leggo mi fa sorgere altri dubbi quindi dovrò esporli e spero in un vostro aiuto.
Grazie ancora.

----------


## studio2010

> Mi pare quindi di capire che, secondo l'Ade, la ditta che rifornisce abitualmente in tentata vendita il bar, o dalla quale si compra metà della merce, quella che serve e quando serve, deve essere indicata nello spesometro considerando il superamento dei limiti su base annua e non, per esempio, in base all'importo delle fatture riepilogative mensili.

  Purtroppo, secondo quanto ho capito, se è la ditta che rifornisce abitualmente il bar devi considerare le fatture riepilogative mensili emesse nell'anno nel loro complesso al fine di constatare se c'è stato o meno il superamento dei limiti.
Nel caso in cui sia invece il bar, tramite il titolare o chi per lui, ad acquistare prodotti dal rivenditore, sempre secondo me, ci si trova davanti ad operazioni di compravendita che vanno trattate singolarmente fattura per fattura per vedere se si è superato il limite per la comunicazione (quindi 25.000 per 2010 e 3.000 per 2011). Ogni fattura è quindi una storia a sè. Se supera i limiti la comunico e se non li supera non la comunico.
Al riguardo vedi punto 3.2 "Casi particolari" della circolare 24/e del 30/05/2011 che cita:  _" 3.2. Casi particolari  
Il  punto  2.2.  del  provvedimento  dispone  che  per  i  contratti  di  appalto, 
fornitura,  somministrazione  e  gli  altri  contratti  da  cui  derivano corrispettivi periodici  (contratti  di  locazione,  noleggio,  concessione,  etc.)  la  comunicazione deve  essere  effettuata  soltanto  qualora  i  corrispettivi  dovuti  in  un  intero  anno solare siano di importo complessivo non inferiore a 3.000 euro.  Viceversa, per le altre tipologie di contratto (ad esempio, compravendita), il superamento della soglia di 3.000 euro deve essere sempre collegato alla singola operazione. ... "_

----------


## mirella68

Per i bar, così come i ristoranti, io mi comporto in come ha detto Studio2010. Nei casi infatti di fornitori di caffè, bibite, mozzarella, normalmente ci si avvale sempre dello stesso fornitore, sulla base di un contratto, anche verbale, e quindi inserisco i dati nella comunicazione.
Se invece il titolare "va a fare la spesa"e cioè va nei vari ingrossi tipo Metro, allora ogni acquisto è un'operazione a sè stante, e non la inserisco. 
Ieri ho consultato un'amica che lavora in un'associazione. Loro mettono tutto quello che eccede i 25.000 euro per il 2010, sia come singola operazione che come totale, senza porsi troppi problemi...

----------


## La matta

Ringrazio tutti  :Smile:

----------


## studio2010

> Ieri ho consultato un'amica che lavora in un'associazione. Loro mettono tutto quello che eccede i 25.000 euro per il 2010, sia come singola operazione che come totale, senza porsi troppi problemi...

  Probabilità di errore praticamente zero ...  :Big Grin:

----------


## tecno1

Dopo lunga e sofferta riflessione ho capito che......non ho capito quasi niente.   Nella speranza che qualcuno riesca a fare luce, espongo i miei dubbi:
1)Locazione: Fatture attive, unico contratto affitto che ogni anno a Giugno si rivaluta. Il totale annuo rivalutato supera 3.000,00. Nel 2010 avrò fino a Giugno le fatture relative all'affitto (2009-2010) e da Luglio a Dicembre il nuovo rivalutato (2010 - 2011). Considero quanto fatturato fino a Giugno e quello fino a Dicembre facendo 2 righe oppure visto che l'affittuario è sempre lo stesso, unica riga per il totale fatturato nel 2010?
2)Software: Pago un contratto annuo (2 fatture semestrali) di manutenzione superiore ai 3.000,00 euro, ma nel corso dell'anno c'èad esmpio un'altra fattura dallo stesso fornitore per aggiornamenti e una fattura per acquisto macchine. Sono 3 righe separate?
3)Fatture trimestrali di consulenti che nel totale superano i 3.000,00 euro. A Marzo del 2011 avrò la fattura datata 2011 ma relativa al 4 trimestre 2010. Poi sempre nel 2011 altre 3 fatture per il 2011. Con riferimento all'anno 2011 si fanno due righe una per la fattura di Marzo relativa al 4^ trimestre 2010 e l'altra per il totale di 3 trimestri?
4) Luce, gas, acqua, telefono, schede carburanti, vanno dichiarate?
5) Fattura acquisto datata 31/12/2011 ma registrata da noi a Gennaio. Va indicata sul 2011 o 2012?  
6) Fatture servizi extra ue (Canada) per i quali faccio autofattura imponibile iva.  Non è Cee, non è Black List, va comunicato?
7) Fatture acquisto e/o vendita merce. Fattura riepilogativa di più ddt non necessariamente legati tra loro (potrebbero essere ordini singoli) qualcuno dei quali superiore alla soglia. Comunico comunque il totale fattura?
8) Capita di fare unico ordine di acquisto chiedendo consegne scaglionate in più mesi.
L'ordine totale supera la soglia, le singole consegne non sempre. Considero l'ordine totale per stabilire la soglia e comunico le singole fatture (anche quelle inferiori alla soglia)?
Con questo sistema di consegne scaglionate, mi può capitare che nella stessa consegna con ddt, ricevo merce riferita a più ordini. Poi avrò la fattura differita e riepilogativa di più consegne. Tengo presente solo il totale fattura visto che potrebbe riepilogare ordini che superano la soglia e ordini che non la superano??????? 
Ma come se ne esce vivi da tutto questo? 
Mi rendo conto che non sono stata molto chiara nell'esposizione ma è il risultato di ciò che ho nella testa adesso.
Chiedo aiuto!!
Grazie.

----------


## dott.mamo

Chi non ha operazioni sopra i 25.000 euro, non invia nulla, vero?
Non deve inviare un elenco a zero, giusto?

----------


## LB1967

> Ieri ho consultato un'amica che lavora in un'associazione. Loro mettono tutto quello che eccede i 25.000 euro per il 2010, sia come singola operazione che come totale, senza porsi troppi problemi...

  Ma poi non ci sono questioni se x esempio io inserisco le fatture di un cliente e lui non inserisce le mie o viceversa ?
A parte che vorrei sapere  che se ne fanno all'Ade di tutti questi dati  :Confused:  ma se non ci sono le quadrature tra un soggetto e l'altro non è che si avranno problemi tipo infedele / errata comunicazione ?

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Chi non ha operazioni sopra i 25.000 euro, non invia nulla, vero?
> Non deve inviare un elenco a zero, giusto?

  se ho emesso una fattura di acconto nel 2010 di euro 1750 + iva
e un altra fattura riferita alla medesima operazione a saldo nel 2011 di euro 1666,67 + iva  
un altra operazione ho fatturato 3750+ iva per acconto nel 2010 e saldo nel 2011 di Euro 1833,33 + iva   
un altra operazione ho fatturato 1666,67 + iva come acconto e a saldo nel 2011 2500+iva  
secondo me non devo comunicare nulla di queste tre operazioni nè con riferimento al 2010 nè con riferimento al saldo del 2011 perchè non viene superato il limite di 25.000

----------


## dott.mamo

Ok ma chi non ha operazioni sopra quella soglia non invia proprio nulla, giusto?

----------


## fabrizio75

Buona sera, leggendo qua e la nei vostri post e la circolare ade, non ho capito una cosa, nels senso in caso una impresa edile compri da un fornitore di materiali edili diverso materiale, diciamo per un importo complessivo annuo di 30000 euro ma le singole fatture sono piu o meno 1000/2000 euro l'una riferite a singoli acquisti ( documentati da ddt), allora per il 2010 non devo inserire nulla poiche trattasi di compravendita??mentre un contartto di fornitura da cosa si differisce??
grazie e buon lavoro

----------


## studio2010

> Buona sera, leggendo qua e la nei vostri post e la circolare ade, non ho capito una cosa, nels senso in caso una impresa edile compri da un fornitore di materiali edili diverso materiale, diciamo per un importo complessivo annuo di 30000 euro ma le singole fatture sono piu o meno 1000/2000 euro l'una riferite a singoli acquisti ( documentati da ddt), allora per il 2010 non devo inserire nulla poiche trattasi di compravendita??mentre un contartto di fornitura da cosa si differisce??
> grazie e buon lavoro

  Il contratto di somministrazione - comunemente noto nel linguaggio corrente come contratto di fornitura - viene definito dall'articolo 1559 del Codice Civile come il contratto con il quale una parte (detta somministrante) si obbliga, verso corrispettivo di un prezzo, ad eseguire, a favore di un'altra (detta somministrato), prestazioni periodiche o continuative di cose.
La somministrazione può avere ad oggetto i beni più disparati, sia materiali, che immateriali.
Si ricorda che rientrano nell'ambito del contratto di somministrazione tanto i contratti per l'erogazione di acqua, gas ed energia elettrica, quanto i contratti stipulati tra gestore e produttore (o grossista) per il rifornimento a scadenze prestabilite di beni materiali destinati alla vendita al dettaglio.
Altri casi di contratto di somministrazione sono ad esempio l'abbonamento a giornali e riviste, il contratto di catering e il contratto tra gestore e agenzia di lavoro interinale per la fornitura di forza lavoro a carattere temporaneo.
Il contratto di somministrazione è un contratto di durata, avente ad oggetto più prestazioni autonome e differenti, ma collegate tra loro perché destinate a soddisfare esigenze di tipo continuativo o periodico del somministrato. 
Detto questo, secondo me, nel tuo caso si tratta di compravendita. Devi analizzare le fatture una per una e non nel loro ammontare complessivo, e se prese singolarmente sono di imponibile = o > a 25.000 per il 2010 (3.000 per il 2011) le devi comunicare.
Anche perchè in edilizia, almeno per ciò che ho visto finora, è quasi impossibile che tra fornitore e cliente si instauri un contratto scritto o verbale di somministrazione in cui a scadenze stabilite il primo rifornisca il secondo di materiale edile.
La ditta edile quando deve fare un lavoro va dal fornitore ed acquista al momento quello che le serve per fare il lavoro (singola compravendita).
Poi certamente tutto è possibile ma per mia esperienza finora non mi è mai capitato un contratto di somministrazione in edilizia
Ciao.

----------


## studio2010

> Ok ma chi non ha operazioni sopra quella soglia non invia proprio nulla, giusto?

  Secondo me non invia nulla 
Provvedimento Ag.Entrate prot. 2010/184182:  _" 1. Soggetti obbligati alla comunicazione
1.1 Sono obbligati alla comunicazione di cui all'articolo 21 del decreto-legge 31 maggio 2010, n. 78, convertito con modificazioni dalla legge 30 luglio 2010 n. 122, tutti i soggetti passivi ai fini dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto i quali effettuano operazioni rilevanti ai fini di tale imposta, così come individuate al successivo punto 2. ... "_ 
Quindi se vado al punto n.2:  _" 2.  Oggetto della comunicazione
2.1 Oggetto della comunicazione sono  le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di servizi rese e ricevute   dai soggetti passivi di cui al punto 1, per le quali i corrispettivi dovuti, secondo le condizioni contrattuali, sono di importo pari o superiore a euro tremila al netto dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto. Per le operazioni rilevanti ai fini dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto per le quali non ricorre l’obbligo di emissione della fattura il   predetto limite è elevato a euro
tremilaseicento al lordo dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto applicata. Qualora siano stipulati più  contratti  tra  loro  collegati,  ai  fini  del  calcolo  del  limite,  si  considera  l’ammontare complessivo dei corrispettivi previsti per tutti i predetti contratti.
2.2 Per i contratti di appalto, di fornitura, di somministrazione e gli altri contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, l’operazione è da comunicare qualora i corrispettivi dovuti in un anno solare siano complessivamente di importo pari o superiore a euro tremila.
2.3 Per il periodo d’imposta 2010 l’importo previsto dai precedenti punti 2.1 e 2.2 è elevato ad  euro  venticinquemila  e  la  comunicazione  è  limitata  alle  sole  operazioni  soggette all’obbligo di fatturazione. ... "_ 
Quindi, ricapitolando: nel primo punto viene stabilito che l'obbligo di comunicazione vige per tutti i soggetti passivi ai fini dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto i quali effettuano operazioni rilevanti ai fini di tale imposta, così come individuate al successivo punto 2; il successivo punto 2 mi dice che oggetto della comunicazione sono  le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di servizi rese e ricevute   dai soggetti passivi di cui al punto 1, per le quali i corrispettivi dovuti, secondo le condizioni contrattuali, sono di importo pari o superiore a euro tremila al netto dell’imposta sul valore aggiunto. ecc...
Quindi ne deduco che l'obbligo di comunicare ce l'ho se effettuo operazioni rilevanti ai fini iva di importo superiore ai 3.000 e. (25.000 per il 2010 come indicato dal punto 2.3) 
Se non ho operazioni di tale importo non comunico e non invio nulla. Che fortuna!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## studio2010

> Ma poi non ci sono questioni se x esempio io inserisco le fatture di un cliente e lui non inserisce le mie o viceversa ?

  Boh ... solo il tempo ce lo dimostrerà ...   :Smile:    

> A parte che vorrei sapere  che se ne fanno all'Ade di tutti questi dati

  Bella domanda. Ho avuto notizie in via informale da un funzionario dell'Ag. delle Entrate della zona in cui abito che mi ha confidato che, così com'è strutturata la comunicazione, a loro porterà pochi benefici per controlli fiscali o incroci di dati. Tutt'altro risultato secondo lui si sarebbe ottenuto inviando invece una comunicazione uguale al vecchio elenco clienti/fornitori
Quindi ci spremiamo a più non posso per vagliare, tra una casistica e l'altra, se considerare rilevante o meno un'operazione, solo per fare una comunicazione  parziale che non produrrà i benefici auspicati  :Mad:     

> ma se non ci sono le quadrature tra un soggetto e l'altro non è che si avranno problemi tipo infedele / errata comunicazione ?

  Bella domanda...  :Confused:   Secondo me potrebbero esserci.

----------


## fabrizio75

> Il contratto di somministrazione - comunemente noto nel linguaggio corrente come contratto di fornitura - viene definito dall'articolo 1559 del Codice Civile come il contratto con il quale una parte (detta somministrante) si obbliga, verso corrispettivo di un prezzo, ad eseguire, a favore di un'altra (detta somministrato), prestazioni periodiche o continuative di cose.
> La somministrazione può avere ad oggetto i beni più disparati, sia materiali, che immateriali.
> Si ricorda che rientrano nell'ambito del contratto di somministrazione tanto i contratti per l'erogazione di acqua, gas ed energia elettrica, quanto i contratti stipulati tra gestore e produttore (o grossista) per il rifornimento a scadenze prestabilite di beni materiali destinati alla vendita al dettaglio.
> Altri casi di contratto di somministrazione sono ad esempio l'abbonamento a giornali e riviste, il contratto di catering e il contratto tra gestore e agenzia di lavoro interinale per la fornitura di forza lavoro a carattere temporaneo.
> Il contratto di somministrazione è un contratto di durata, avente ad oggetto più prestazioni autonome e differenti, ma collegate tra loro perché destinate a soddisfare esigenze di tipo continuativo o periodico del somministrato. 
> Detto questo, secondo me, nel tuo caso si tratta di compravendita. Devi analizzare le fatture una per una e non nel loro ammontare complessivo, e se prese singolarmente sono di imponibile = o > a 25.000 per il 2010 (3.000 per il 2011) le devi comunicare.
> Anche perchè in edilizia, almeno per ciò che ho visto finora, è quasi impossibile che tra fornitore e cliente si instauri un contratto scritto o verbale di somministrazione in cui a scadenze stabilite il primo rifornisca il secondo di materiale edile.
> La ditta edile quando deve fare un lavoro va dal fornitore ed acquista al momento quello che le serve per fare il lavoro (singola compravendita).
> Poi certamente tutto è possibile ma per mia esperienza finora non mi è mai capitato un contratto di somministrazione in edilizia
> Ciao.

  Grazie risposta chiarissima, molte grazie ancora.
Saluti.
Fabrizio

----------


## studio2010

> 1)Locazione: Fatture attive, unico contratto affitto che ogni anno a Giugno si rivaluta. Il totale annuo rivalutato supera 3.000,00. Nel 2010 avrò fino a Giugno le fatture relative all'affitto (2009-2010) e da Luglio a Dicembre il nuovo rivalutato (2010 - 2011). Considero quanto fatturato fino a Giugno e quello fino a Dicembre facendo 2 righe oppure visto che l'affittuario è sempre lo stesso, unica riga per il totale fatturato nel 2010?

  Visto che il contratto stipulato con l'affittuario è sempre il medesimo, secondo me, va riempita una sola riga per il totale fatturato nel 2010 (naturalmente se il valore dell'affitto è superiore a 25.000 euro di imponibile)
Ferma restando naturalmente la facoltà di poter riempire tanti righi quante sono le fatture emesse per il singolo contratto (vedi punto 4 della "Comunicazione all'anagrafe tributaria delle operazioni rilevanti ai fini Iva di importo non inferiore a euro tremila......- Risposte ai quesiti pervenuti da Ass.ni di categoria" del 11/10/2011   

> 2)Software: Pago un contratto annuo (2 fatture semestrali) di manutenzione superiore ai 3.000,00 euro, ma nel corso dell'anno c'èad esmpio un'altra fattura dallo stesso fornitore per aggiornamenti e una fattura per acquisto macchine. Sono 3 righe separate?

  Anche qui occorre rilevare se le altre due fatture sono riconducibili o meno al contratto di manutenzione. Se non lo sono, ed anche tra di loro non sono riconducibili ad un unica operazione da cui derivano corrispettivi specifici, cosa che da quanto hai scritto non mi sembra, secondo me, dovresti riempire tre righe separate (una per le due fatture di manutenzione e una ciascuna per le altre). Ferma restando naturalmente la facoltà, per il contratto di manutenzione, di poter riempire tanti righi quante sono le fatture emesse (quindi in questo caso, avresti in tutto 4 righe: 2 per manutenzione, 1 per aggiornamento, 1 per l'acquisto delle macchine).

----------


## La matta

> Il contratto di somministrazione - comunemente noto nel linguaggio corrente come contratto di fornitura - viene definito dall'articolo 1559 del Codice Civile come il contratto con il quale una parte (detta somministrante) si obbliga, verso corrispettivo di un prezzo, ad eseguire, a favore di un'altra (detta somministrato), prestazioni periodiche o continuative di cose.
> La somministrazione può avere ad oggetto i beni più disparati, sia materiali, che immateriali.
> Si ricorda che rientrano nell'ambito del contratto di somministrazione tanto i contratti per l'erogazione di acqua, gas ed energia elettrica, quanto i contratti stipulati tra gestore e produttore (o grossista) per il rifornimento a scadenze prestabilite di beni materiali destinati alla vendita al dettaglio.
> Altri casi di contratto di somministrazione sono ad esempio l'abbonamento a giornali e riviste, il contratto di catering e il contratto tra gestore e agenzia di lavoro interinale per la fornitura di forza lavoro a carattere temporaneo.
> Il contratto di somministrazione è un contratto di durata, avente ad oggetto più prestazioni autonome e differenti, ma collegate tra loro perché destinate a soddisfare esigenze di tipo continuativo o periodico del somministrato. 
> Detto questo, secondo me, nel tuo caso si tratta di compravendita. Devi analizzare le fatture una per una e non nel loro ammontare complessivo, e se prese singolarmente sono di imponibile = o > a 25.000 per il 2010 (3.000 per il 2011) le devi comunicare.
> Anche perchè in edilizia, almeno per ciò che ho visto finora, è quasi impossibile che tra fornitore e cliente si instauri un contratto scritto o verbale di somministrazione in cui a scadenze stabilite il primo rifornisca il secondo di materiale edile.
> La ditta edile quando deve fare un lavoro va dal fornitore ed acquista al momento quello che le serve per fare il lavoro (singola compravendita).
> Poi certamente tutto è possibile ma per mia esperienza finora non mi è mai capitato un contratto di somministrazione in edilizia
> Ciao.

  Finalmente ho capito la differenza tra un contratto di somministrazione e uno di fornitura (non c'è differenza)!  :Big Grin:  
Però rimango perplessa sulla circolare 24/11 perchè, al punto 3.2, fa tutto un circonvoluto discorso a aproposito dei contratti "collegati", in cui il collegamento negoziale sarebbe  _un meccanismo mediante il quale le parti perseguono un risultato economico
unitario e complesso che viene realizzato non per mezzo di un singolo contratto bensì mediante una pluralità coordinata di contratti; tale collegamento può, tra laltro, riguardare sia lelemento oggettivo che quello soggettivo.
Pertanto, ai fini della comunicazione in parola, il collegamento negoziale
rileva quando dalla pluralità dei contratti emerge nei confronti dello stesso contribuente un corrispettivo superiore rispetto alle soglie previste dal
provvedimento.
Ciò posto, a fronte del pagamento frazionato del corrispettivo relativo a un
unico contratto che prevede corrispettivi periodici ovvero a più contratti tra loro collegati in relazione ai quali sono previsti corrispettivi di importo complessivo superiore, in un anno solare, ai limiti (3.000 euro ovvero 3.600 euro), dovrà essere comunicato limporto complessivo delle operazioni rese e ricevute nellanno di riferimento, anche se il corrispettivo relativo al singolo contratto è inferiore a detti limiti, compilando ununica riga del tracciato record._ 
Ora, non si capisce se tale collegamento si applichi solo ai servizi, o anche alle forniture di beni. Cortesemente mi perdoni chi di dovere,  :Smile:  non ricordo chi mi abbia ricordato che le forniture abituali (si parlava di ristoranti, mi pare) sono spesso regolate da accordi commerciali col fornitore. Per esempio, uno sconto al raggiungimento di un tot fatturato, l'applicazione di un listino più favorevole, e così via. Ora, la presenza di tali accordi (spesso sconosciuti al commercialista!) non potrebbe generare una serie di negozi "collegati", tali da dover essere comunicati al superamento della soglia su base annua?

----------


## mirella68

@la matta: infatti. Io considero i fornitori con i quali ho note di accredito per premi sul fatturato, relativamente ad acquisti di merce, come soggetti con i quali ho "contratti di fornitura", e quindi li indico nella comunicazione (sempre se superano il limite).

----------


## Giusy81

Salve a tutti, mi sto interessando da poco alla compilazione ma leggevo che deve essere evidenziata anche la modalità di pagamento ovvero se è un importo frazionato, non frazionato, corrispettivo periodico...... :Confused:  ma tutti questi dati mica sempre sono evidenziati!!!

----------


## studio2010

> 4) Luce, gas, acqua, telefono, schede carburanti, vanno dichiarate?

  No.   

> 5) Fattura acquisto datata 31/12/2011 ma registrata da noi a Gennaio. Va indicata sul 2011 o 2012?

  Secondo me va indicata nel 2012 e comunicata entro aprile 2013. Purtroppo l'unico riferimento in proposito ce lo dà il punto 4 della "_Comunicazione all'anagrafe tributaria delle operazioni rilevanti ai fini Iva di importo non inferiore a euro tremila......- Risposte ai quesiti pervenuti da Ass.ni di categoria" del 11/10/2011_" e non è che sia poi così chiaro nella risposta.   

> 6) Fatture servizi extra ue (Canada) per i quali faccio autofattura imponibile iva.  Non è Cee, non è Black List, va comunicato?

  Circolare 24/e del 30/05/2011:   _"3. Ambito oggettivo
3.1. Oggetto della comunicazione
Come anticipato nel paragrafo 2, oggetto della comunicazione sono le operazioni rilevanti ai fini IVA, ossia le operazioni per le quali coesistono tutti i requisiti essenziali di cui all’articolo 1 del decreto.
Tali operazioni sono, pertanto, da individuare:
· nelle operazioni imponibili;
· nelle operazioni non imponibili, se si tratta di cessioni all’esportazione
(articolo 8 del decreto, con esclusione delle operazioni di cui al comma 1,
lettere a) e b)), operazioni assimilate (articoli 8-bis, 8-quater, 71 e 72 del
decreto), servizi internazionali (articolo 9 del decreto);
· nelle operazioni esenti, di cui all’articolo 10 del decreto.
Di conseguenza, sono da considerare operazioni non rilevanti ai fini dell’IVA quelle fuori campo di applicazione dell’IVA perché manca uno dei requisiti essenziali (soggettivo, oggettivo, territoriale). [...]"_ 
Quindi occorre verificare se esistono tutti e tre i requisiti essenziali per l'assoggettamento ad iva. Se ne manca anche soltanto uno, l'operazione è fuori campo iva e non va comunicata.   

> 7) Fatture acquisto e/o vendita merce. Fattura riepilogativa di più ddt non necessariamente legati tra loro (potrebbero essere ordini singoli) qualcuno dei quali superiore alla soglia. Comunico comunque il totale fattura?

  Per le fatture riepilogative occorre sempre far riferimento al totale della fattura e mai ai singoli ddt. Quindi la risposta è si.   

> 8) Capita di fare unico ordine di acquisto chiedendo consegne scaglionate in più mesi.
> L'ordine totale supera la soglia, le singole consegne non sempre. Considero l'ordine totale per stabilire la soglia e comunico le singole fatture (anche quelle inferiori alla soglia)?

  Si   

> Con questo sistema di consegne scaglionate, mi può capitare che nella stessa consegna con ddt, ricevo merce riferita a più ordini. Poi avrò la fattura differita e riepilogativa di più consegne. Tengo presente solo il totale fattura visto che potrebbe riepilogare ordini che superano la soglia e ordini che non la superano???????

  Ai fini della comunicazione non rilevano gli importi dei singoli ddt bensì la l'importo totale della fattura differita che li riepiloga.   

> Ma come se ne esce vivi da tutto questo?

  Credimi... non lo so proprio !!!  :Frown:

----------


## studio2010

> Finalmente ho capito la differenza tra un contratto di somministrazione e uno di fornitura (non c'è differenza)!  
> Però rimango perplessa sulla circolare 24/11 perchè, al punto 3.2, fa tutto un circonvoluto discorso a aproposito dei contratti "collegati", in cui il collegamento negoziale sarebbe  _un meccanismo mediante il quale le parti perseguono un risultato economico
> unitario e complesso che viene realizzato non per mezzo di un singolo contratto bensì mediante una pluralità coordinata di contratti; tale collegamento può, tra l’altro, riguardare sia l’elemento oggettivo che quello soggettivo.
> Pertanto, ai fini della comunicazione in parola, il collegamento negoziale
> rileva quando dalla pluralità dei contratti emerge nei confronti dello stesso contribuente un corrispettivo superiore rispetto alle soglie previste dal
> provvedimento.
> Ciò posto, a fronte del pagamento frazionato del corrispettivo relativo a un
> unico contratto che prevede corrispettivi periodici ovvero a più contratti tra loro collegati in relazione ai quali sono previsti corrispettivi di importo complessivo superiore, in un anno solare, ai limiti (3.000 euro ovvero 3.600 euro), dovrà essere comunicato l’importo complessivo delle operazioni rese e ricevute nell’anno di riferimento, anche se il corrispettivo relativo al singolo contratto è inferiore a detti limiti, compilando un’unica riga del tracciato record._ 
> Ora, non si capisce se tale collegamento si applichi solo ai servizi, o anche alle forniture di beni. Cortesemente mi perdoni chi di dovere,  non ricordo chi mi abbia ricordato che le forniture abituali (si parlava di ristoranti, mi pare) sono spesso regolate da accordi commerciali col fornitore. Per esempio, uno sconto al raggiungimento di un tot fatturato, l'applicazione di un listino più favorevole, e così via. Ora, la presenza di tali accordi (spesso sconosciuti al commercialista!) non potrebbe generare una serie di negozi "collegati", tali da dover essere comunicati al superamento della soglia su base annua?

  In fondo alla pagina della circolare che contiene il punto 3.2 sono riportate delle note:  _"3.2. Casi particolari
[...]Sempre ai fini della verifica dell’eventuale superamento della soglia, per i
contratti tra loro collegati, occorre invece considerare l’ammontarecomplessivo
dei corrispettivi previsti per tutti i contratti. In proposito, si evidenzia che, secondo il consolidato orientamento della Corte di Cassazione (2) , il collegamento negoziale, sia che trovi la sua fonte nella legge (3) ovvero nell’autonomia negoziale delle parti (4) , è essenzialmente un meccanismo mediante il quale le parti perseguono un risultato economico unitario e complesso che viene realizzato non per mezzo di un singolo contratto bensì mediante una pluralità coordinata di contratti; tale collegamento può, tra l’altro, riguardare sia l’elemento oggettivo che quello soggettivo. Pertanto, ai fini della comunicazione in parola, il collegamento negoziale rileva quando dalla pluralità dei contratti emerge nei confronti dello stesso[...] - fine pagina - 
__________________________________  (2) Cassazione Civile, sentenza 10 luglio 2008, n. 18884; sentenza 17 dicembre 2004, n. 23470; sentenza 16 aprile 2006, n. 5851. Il collegamento negoziale, comunque, non dà luogo ad un nuovo ed autonomo contratto (Cassazione Civile sentenza 28 aprile 2006, n. 7074 e sentenza 12 luglio 2005, n. 14611) (3) Si pensi, ad esempio, al subcontratto di locazione (art. 1595 cc.), al subcontratto di mandato (art. 1717 cc.), al subcontratto di fornitura di cui alla legge 18 giugno 1998, n. 192, al contratto preliminare rispetto a quello definitivo. (4) Si pensi, ad esempio, alla locazione con patto di futura vendita (Cassazione Civile, sentenza 23 aprile 1992, n. 3587), al contratto di vendita di un autoveicolo collegato al contratto di finanziamento._  
A mio parere i casi di collegamento negoziale più frequenti sono quelli indicati nelle note della circolare sopra riportate. Per quanto riguarda poi i bar e ristoranti, non vedo tra le note la tipologia di contratto o subcontratto che potrebbe riguardarli... Non che il collegamento negoziale si esaurisca con i contratti ed i subcontratti riportati tra le note, ma secondo me è già una prima scrematura ...  :Smile:  
Per quanto riguarda poi la gestione degli sconti, di solito questi vengono gestiti con emissione successiva di apposite note di credito o diminuendo l'importo dovuto in fattura (naturalmente sotto la voce sconti). In questi casi, l'Ag. delle Entrate si è espressa chiaramente. L'importo della fattura, ai fini di stabilire se c'è il superamento della soglia per la comunicazione, va rilevato così com'è, al netto di eventuali sconti. Se poi esiste una nota di credito, anche in questo caso l'Ag. delle Entrate ha descritto ampiamente tramite circolari e risposte a domande pervenute da associazioni categoria, come comportarsi ai fini della comunicazione.  
Quindi sembrerebbe che la gestione sconti non entri per niente con il discorso contratti collegati.  :Smile:

----------


## studio2010

> Salve a tutti, mi sto interessando da poco alla compilazione ma leggevo che deve essere evidenziata anche la modalità di pagamento ovvero se è un importo frazionato, non frazionato, corrispettivo periodico...... ma tutti questi dati mica sempre sono evidenziati!!!

  1) se la singola fattura per il 2010 è di imponibile = o > a 25.000 e. (3.000 per il2011) occorre indicare sempre "importo non frazionato" 
2) se la fattura per il 2010 è di imponibile < a 25.000 e. (3.000 per il2011) ma va cmq comunicata perchè facente parte di un'operazione globalmente superiore o uguale a tali importi, occorre indicare "importo frazionato". Esempio: contratto in edilizia stipulato per totali 26.000 euro. Fatturo in due tranche di 24.000 euro nel 2010 e 2.000 nel 2011. Nella comunicazione del 2010 indicherò la prima fattura di 24.000 con "importo frazionato" (poichè inferiore ai 25.000) e in quella del 2011 indicherò la fattura di 2.000 sempre con "importo frazionato" (poichè < ai 3.000) 
3) per i contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici (contratti di locazione, noleggio, concessione, etc.) la comunicazione deve essere effettuata soltanto qualora i corrispettivi dovuti in un intero anno solare siano di importo complessivo non inferiore a 3.000 euro (25.000 per il 2010). In questo caso, se rilevanti poichè superiori ai 25.000 euro per il 2010, le fatture che vado ad indicare nella comunicazione (o il solo campo nel caso in cui si scelga di riportare l'ammontare complessivo delle fatture che riguardano la medesima operazione generante corrispettivi) devono essere seguite dal campo "corrispettivo". 
E' vero che tutti questi dati non sono sempre evidenziati, ma occorre avere pazienza e ricostruire la storia che c'è a monte delle fatture, magari con l'aiuto del cliente. 
Comunque resto del parere che se avessero deliberato per effettuare l'invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori come quello effettuato nel 2007 tanti problemi non ci sarebbero stati.

----------


## tecno1

Grazie Studio2010 per aver avuto la pazienza di leggere il mio post lunghissimo e per le risposte che mi hai dato.
Saluti.

----------


## tecno1

Di conseguenza, sono da considerare operazioni non rilevanti ai fini dellIVA quelle fuori campo di applicazione dellIVA perché manca uno dei requisiti essenziali (soggettivo, oggettivo, territoriale). [...]" 
Quindi occorre verificare se esistono tutti e tre i requisiti essenziali per l'assoggettamento ad iva. Se ne manca anche soltanto uno, l'operazione è fuori campo iva e non va comunicata.
==================================================  ================
Per Studio2010: Aiuto mi sembra di camminare sui vetri e ho paura anche a muovermi.
Le fatture extra ue di cui parlo, sono fatture per licenze di utilizzo marchi (NEMKO, UL, ecc.) sui nostri prodotti, che per effetto del nuovo art.7ter, abbiamo considerato territorialmente rilevanti in Italia e quindi autofatturate con iva al 20 e 21%.
Abbiamo sbagliato??
Scusa ma ogni volta che c'è una dichiarazionione nuova mi viene il dubbio di aver sbagliato le considerazioni precedenti.
Grazie.
Saluti.

----------


## sapcons

Stamane nell'accingermi a compilare lo spesometro (per conto di una società sas)... 
A vs avviso è possibile sommare gli imponibili relativi ad un unico cliente / fornitore senza quindi indicare il nr della fattura come invece richiesto nella videata del software ? 
Grazie 1000 !! 
Buona gironata

----------


## studio2010

Mi sono venuti un paio di dubbi: 
1) Settore edile. Ricevo fattura per subappalto senza iva ai sensi art. 17 c. 6 dpr 633/72 ad esempio di 30.000 + iva. Io che sono l'appaltatore vado ad integrare la fattura ricevuta, mettiamo con il 10% di iva. Il software di contabilità mi registra la fattura sia nel registro delle vendite che in quello degli acquisti in entrambi i casi per un valore di 33.000 (30.000+3.000). Nella comunicazione dovrò indicare solo 30.000 di imponibile della fattura senza mettere l'iva (cioè la fattura originaria pervenutami prima di essere integrata, che tra l'altro a sua volta il subappaltatore indicherà proprio così), oppure dovrò indicare i 30.000 di imponibile + i 3.000 euro di iva (valore post integrazione per reverse charge)?

----------


## studio2010

> Mi sono venuti un paio di dubbi: 
> 1) Settore edile. Ricevo fattura per subappalto senza iva ai sensi art. 17 c. 6 dpr 633/72 ad esempio di 30.000 + iva. Io che sono l'appaltatore vado ad integrare la fattura ricevuta, mettiamo con il 10% di iva. Il software di contabilità mi registra la fattura sia nel registro delle vendite che in quello degli acquisti in entrambi i casi per un valore di 33.000 (30.000+3.000). Nella comunicazione dovrò indicare solo 30.000 di imponibile della fattura senza mettere l'iva (cioè la fattura originaria pervenutami prima di essere integrata, che tra l'altro a sua volta il subappaltatore indicherà proprio così), oppure dovrò indicare i 30.000 di imponibile + i 3.000 euro di iva (valore post integrazione per reverse charge)?

  ...Erano un paio di dubbi ma ne ho esternato solo uno... il secondo per ora lo tengo per me  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## studio2010

> Di conseguenza, sono da considerare operazioni non rilevanti ai fini dellIVA quelle fuori campo di applicazione dellIVA perché manca uno dei requisiti essenziali (soggettivo, oggettivo, territoriale). [...]" 
> Quindi occorre verificare se esistono tutti e tre i requisiti essenziali per l'assoggettamento ad iva. Se ne manca anche soltanto uno, l'operazione è fuori campo iva e non va comunicata.
> ==================================================  ================
> Per Studio2010: Aiuto mi sembra di camminare sui vetri e ho paura anche a muovermi.
> Le fatture extra ue di cui parlo, sono fatture per licenze di utilizzo marchi (NEMKO, UL, ecc.) sui nostri prodotti, che per effetto del nuovo art.7ter, abbiamo considerato territorialmente rilevanti in Italia e quindi autofatturate con iva al 20 e 21%.
> Abbiamo sbagliato??
> Scusa ma ogni volta che c'è una dichiarazionione nuova mi viene il dubbio di aver sbagliato le considerazioni precedenti.
> Grazie.
> Saluti.

  Hai fatto bene.

----------


## studio2010

> Stamane nell'accingermi a compilare lo spesometro (per conto di una società sas) leggo in testata della videata la seguente dicitura: 
> "Operazioni con Soggetti residenti NON titolari di partita IVA" 
> Sinceramente mi ha disorientato... nel senso che credevo che dovessere essere comunicate tutte le operazioni IVA (ad esclusione di quelle escluse art. 15 per esempio) effettuat sia verso clienti (fatture attive) sia verso fornitori (fatture passive). 
> Ora questo disposto mi blocca !! 
> Potreste cortesemente chiarirmi questo dubbio in quanto è in gioco la compilazione o meno dello spesometro.
> Riassumo:
> Società in accomandita semplice che opera SOLO con soggetti IVA (clienti e/o fornitori). 
> Grazie 1000 !! 
> Buona gironata

  Non so come mai ti capita questo. Però di una cosa sono sicuro al 100%. Le fatture sia attive che passive, se sono di importo rilevante (famosi 25.000 per anno 2010) vanno assolutamente comunicate. Anche quelle emesse nei confronti di persone fisiche non titolari di partita iva. Figuriamoci per quelle emesse o ricevute nei confronti di soggetti che hanno partita iva!  :Smile:

----------


## studio2010

> Stamane nell'accingermi a compilare lo spesometro (per conto di una società sas)... 
> A vs avviso è possibile sommare gli imponibili relativi ad un unico cliente / fornitore senza quindi indicare il nr della fattura come invece richiesto nella videata del software ? 
> Grazie 1000 !! 
> Buona gironata

  Circ. 24/e 30/05/2011  _" 3.2. Casi particolari 
[...]  Ciò posto, a fronte del pagamento frazionato del corrispettivo relativo a un unico contratto che prevede corrispettivi periodici ovvero a più contratti tra loro collegati in relazione ai quali sono previsti corrispettivi di importo complessivo superiore,  in  un  anno  solare,  ai  limiti  (3.000  euro  ovvero  3.600  euro),  dovrà essere  comunicato  limporto  complessivo  delle  operazioni  rese  e  ricevute nellanno di riferimento, anche se il corrispettivo relativo al singolo contratto è inferiore a detti limiti, compilando ununica riga del tracciato record.  In  tali  casi,  nel  campo  data  delloperazione,  va indicata  la  data  di registrazione  dellultima  operazione  resa  e  ricevuta nellanno  di  riferimento ovvero,  in  assenza  dellobbligo  di  registrazione,  la data  in  cui  le  operazioni  si intendono eseguite ai sensi dellarticolo 6 del decreto. [...] "_ 
Solo in questi casi puoi sommare gli importi relativi alle singole fatture compilando un solo record. Inserisci come data dell'operazione quella di registrazione dell'ultima fattura. Per quanto riguarda il numero non saprei ... 
O non va indicato nulla nell'apposito campo oppure va indicato il numero sempre dell'ultima fattura (cosa forse più probabile?!?). Nelle circolari in merito non ho trovato nulla. Bisognerebbe provare ad inserirlo nel software di comunicazione e vedere se la procedura esclude automaticamente una delle due ipotesi.  :Wink:

----------


## La matta

Nel ringraziare tutti quanti per l'esauriente (e da esaurimento) lettura e redazione dei post precedenti, segnalo di aver rinvenuto una risposta interessante fra quelle date dall'Ade alle associazioni di categoria l'11/10. 
la domanda 11 pare proprio vertere su problemi di acquisti, e specularmente, vendite, ricorrenti presso uno stesso soggetto.
Non riesco a fare copia incolla dal pdf, ma estrapolo: 
facendo riferimento alle cessioni documentate con DdT e riepilogate in fattura mensile, la domanda dice che "questa modalità è adottata, in genere, nei casi in cui si hanno *rapporti commerciali costanti con lo stesso cliente/fornitore*, e per questo le operazioni possono essere autonome l'una dall'altra e non comprese nello stesso contratto di fornitura." 
Ci si chiede poi se si debba prendere a riferimento il valore del DdT o della fattura riepilogativa. 
La risposta non precisa nulla sul sottostante rapporto di abitudinarietà nelle forniture, si limita a dire che la soglia si calcola sulla fattura differita.  
A me parrebbe quindi di capire che, effettivamente, a meno che non si tratti di un vero e proprio contratto di somministrazione (tipo fornitura settimanale di asciugamani di carta al ristorante, per intenderci) il fatto che io mi rifornisca anche esclusivamente da un solo fornitore non implica che io debba comunicare in toto tutte le operazioni fatte con lui: dovrò comunicare solo le singole fatture superiori alla soglia.

----------


## studio2010

> Nel ringraziare tutti quanti per l'esauriente (e da esaurimento) lettura e redazione dei post precedenti, segnalo di aver rinvenuto una risposta interessante fra quelle date dall'Ade alle associazioni di categoria l'11/10. 
> la domanda 11 pare proprio vertere su problemi di acquisti, e specularmente, vendite, ricorrenti presso uno stesso soggetto.
> Non riesco a fare copia incolla dal pdf, ma estrapolo: 
> facendo riferimento alle cessioni documentate con DdT e riepilogate in fattura mensile, la domanda dice che "questa modalità è adottata, in genere, nei casi in cui si hanno *rapporti commerciali costanti con lo stesso cliente/fornitore*, e per questo le operazioni possono essere autonome l'una dall'altra e non comprese nello stesso contratto di fornitura." 
> Ci si chiede poi se si debba prendere a riferimento il valore del DdT o della fattura riepilogativa. 
> La risposta non precisa nulla sul sottostante rapporto di abitudinarietà nelle forniture, si limita a dire che la soglia si calcola sulla fattura differita.  
> A me parrebbe quindi di capire che, effettivamente, a meno che non si tratti di un vero e proprio contratto di somministrazione (tipo fornitura settimanale di asciugamani di carta al ristorante, per intenderci) il fatto che io mi rifornisca anche esclusivamente da un solo fornitore non implica che io debba comunicare in toto tutte le operazioni fatte con lui: dovrò comunicare solo le singole fatture superiori alla soglia.

  Quoto in pieno.

----------


## sapcons

grazie Lamatta...
ma se il rapporto con un unico cliente o fornitore prevede l'emissione di fatture mensili di cui i singoli importi superino la soglia dei 3000 euro è possibile indicare un importo riepilogativo in luogo allo stillicidio delle singole fatture ? 
In aggiunta al primo quesito.... 
 -è corretto considerare solo le fatture INCASSATE (e non pe competenza) se ci è è avvalsi della sospensione dell'IVA ?
- le note spese Escluse I.V.A. - Ex. art. 15 - 1° comma -DPR 26.10.1972  - n° 633 sono da incluedere ? 
Grazie in anticipo !!

----------


## LB1967

> grazie Lamatta...
> ma se il rapporto con un unico cliente o fornitore prevede l'emissione di fatture mensili di cui i singoli importi superino la soglia dei 3000 euro è possibile indicare un importo riepilogativo in luogo allo stillicidio delle singole fatture ? 
> In aggiunta al primo quesito.... 
>  -è corretto considerare solo le fatture INCASSATE (e non pe competenza) se ci è è avvalsi della sospensione dell'IVA ?
> - le note spese Escluse I.V.A. - Ex. art. 15 - 1° comma -DPR 26.10.1972  - n° 633 sono da incluedere ? 
> Grazie in anticipo !!

  Gli importi fatturati come anticipati in nome e per conto del cliente sono da escludere non rilevano per la determinazione della soglia 
(circolare Ade 24/E del 30.05.11 pagina 9) 
Se tutte le fatture mensili superano la soglia secondo me vanno indicate distintamente...

----------


## sapcons

> Gli importi fatturati come anticipati in nome e per conto del cliente sono da escludere non rilevano per la determinazione della soglia 
> (circolare Ade 24/E del 30.05.11 pagina 9) 
> Se tutte le fatture mensili superano la soglia secondo me vanno indicate distintamente...

  Grazie LB1967....
Per le spese escluse art 15 mi riferivo alle note spese documentate che un amministratore fa alla propria società per utilizzo del mezzo privato e il rimborso delle spese di vitto e alloggio... 
A tuo avviso sono escluse dalla comunicazione ? 
Per il discorso delle fatture il mio diubbio è se considerare quelle incassate nel 2010 o quelle di competenza ovvero registrate nel 2010. 
Cosa pensi a riguardo ? 
Grazie !

----------


## tecno1

Per la serie... OGNI TANTO NE PENSO UNA.... se nel 2010 la ditta ha acquistato una autovettura di 24.000,00 imponibile. Per effetto della detrazione iva al 40%, nelle mie registrazioni contabili il 60% va ad aumentare il valore dell'imponibile.  
Ai fini della dichiarazione tengo presente quanto riportato nella fattura e quindi imponibile 24.000,00 da non dichiarare, giusto?
Grazie.

----------


## La matta

> Per la serie... OGNI TANTO NE PENSO UNA.... se nel 2010 la ditta ha acquistato una autovettura di 24.000,00 imponibile. Per effetto della detrazione iva al 40%, nelle mie registrazioni contabili il 60% va ad aumentare il valore dell'imponibile.  
> Ai fini della dichiarazione tengo presente quanto riportato nella fattura e quindi imponibile 24.000,00 da non dichiarare, giusto?
> Grazie.

  Personalmente direi che l'imponibile di cui tenere conto è quello ai fini iva, non la base di calcolo ai fini dei redditi  :Smile:

----------


## studio2010

Ripropongo il dubbio del reverse charge edilizia. Avete un caso simile? Voi come fareste? Es: 
anno 2010
Fattura subappalto ricevuta 40.000 (senza iva)
Intergrazione iva 10% 4.000 (tot.fattura 40.000+4.000) 
Comunico solo 40.000 di imponibile (cioè senza iva) o 40.000+4.000 (cioè con iva)? 
Grazie  :Smile:

----------


## tecno1

> Personalmente direi che l'imponibile di cui tenere conto è quello ai fini iva, non la base di calcolo ai fini dei redditi

  E' quello che penso anche io ma ho preferito chiedere conferma anche a voi. saluti.

----------


## dott.mamo

Nel caso di unica fattura da 27.000 + iva che include 4 ordini di acquisto distinti che hanno importi singoli inferiori a 25.000 euro, non va inviato nulla vero?
La singola operazione di compravendita è infatti inferiore ai 25.000.

----------


## La matta

> Nel caso di unica fattura da 27.000 + iva che include 4 ordini di acquisto distinti che hanno importi singoli inferiori a 25.000 euro, non va inviato nulla vero?
> La singola operazione di compravendita è infatti inferiore ai 25.000.

  Eh, purtroppo no. V/quesito n.11 - Risposte alle associazioni di categoria del 11/10

----------


## dott.mamo

> Eh, purtroppo no. V/quesito n.11 - Risposte alle associazioni di categoria del 11/10

  A quale documento fai riferimento?

----------


## La matta

> A quale documento fai riferimento?

  M i riferisco a questo documento

----------


## dott.mamo

> M i riferisco a questo documento

  Perfetto, grazie mille.

----------


## studio2010

> Nel caso di unica fattura da 27.000 + iva che include 4 ordini di acquisto distinti che hanno importi singoli inferiori a 25.000 euro, non va inviato nulla vero?
> La singola operazione di compravendita è infatti inferiore ai 25.000.

  Devi inviare.

----------


## dott.mamo

Invece una nota di accredito di gennaio 2010 di 30.000 euro ma riferita ad una fatture del 2009, non va inviata?

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Ripropongo il dubbio del reverse charge edilizia. Avete un caso simile? Voi come fareste? Es: 
> anno 2010
> Fattura subappalto ricevuta 40.000 (senza iva)
> Intergrazione iva 10% 4.000 (tot.fattura 40.000+4.000) 
> Comunico solo 40.000 di imponibile (cioè senza iva) o 40.000+4.000 (cioè con iva)? 
> Grazie

  il committente deve indicare sia l'imponibile che l'imposta
il cedente/prestatore deve indicare solo l'imponibile 
chi acquista non deve comunicare l'autofattura emessa

----------


## studio2010

> il committente deve indicare sia l'imponibile che l'imposta
> il cedente/prestatore deve indicare solo l'imponibile 
> chi acquista non deve comunicare l'autofattura emessa

  Grazie mille per la risposta.  :Smile:

----------


## F&L

scusate la mia insicurezza!!parlando del 2010: nel caso di fatture mensili per prestazioni di lavorazione materiale per gli stessi clienti con importi fatture < a 25.000 ma sicuramente >a 25.000 se si considerano tutte le fatture dell'anno io non devo fare la comunicazione vero? mi spiego sono clienti per cui si lavora costantemente ma sono sempre impianti diversi e non c'è un vero e proprio contratto di appalto; il cliente si rivolge a me regolarmente finchè gli va, ma dal mese prossimo potrebbe decidere di rivolgersi ad un altro fornitore senza nessun problema.
Per quanto riguarda invece un contratto di leasing per cui pago  2.000,00 al mese devo fare la comunicazione vero?
Scusatemi tanto ma sopratutto grazie mille.

----------


## dott.mamo

Nel caso di società che ricevono fatture mensili per provvigioni dai propri agenti, vanno considerate unitariamente per l'importo dell'anno oppure singolarmente?

----------


## Parker

scusate, mi è sorto un dubbio...visto che l'obbligo di comunicazione art.21 non c'è per gli Enti Pubblici, però le fatture che una ditta fa ad un Ente Pubblico (es. Comune) vanno inserite in tale comunicazione ??

----------


## NNA15

Ho un dubbio relativamente alle note credito emesse e ricevute nell'anno e relative a sconti incondizionati su fatturato dello stesso anno . Nello spesometro vanno indicate nel dettaglio 4 o sottratte dalle fatture del cliente. E se le note di variazione non si riferiscono ad una fattura specifica dove la indico. 
grazie per l'aiuto

----------


## studio2010

> scusate, mi è sorto un dubbio...visto che l'obbligo di comunicazione art.21 non c'è per gli Enti Pubblici, però le fatture che una ditta fa ad un Ente Pubblico (es. Comune) vanno inserite in tale comunicazione ??

  Secondo me si, poichè l'esclusione di cui parli è in capo soltanto a soggetti che hanno natura enti pubblici e non privati. Se la ditta di cui parli è un soggetto privato, laddove le operazioni siano di natura ed importo rilevante, vanno comunicate. Anche se fatte nei confronti di un ente pubblico.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Secondo me si, poichè l'esclusione di cui parli è in capo soltanto a soggetti che hanno natura enti pubblici e non privati. Se la ditta di cui parli è un soggetto privato, laddove le operazioni siano di natura ed importo rilevante, vanno comunicate. Anche se fatte nei confronti di un ente pubblico.

  gli importi da indicare nella comunicazione bisogna arrotondarli all'unità di euro o bisogna indicare solo la parte intera senza arrotondamento?

----------


## studio2010

> Ho un dubbio relativamente alle note credito emesse e ricevute nell'anno e relative a sconti incondizionati su fatturato dello stesso anno . Nello spesometro vanno indicate nel dettaglio 4 o sottratte dalle fatture del cliente

  .  
Sottratte dalle fatture del cliente.
Cmq per un > approfondimento vedi punti da 20 a 22 del documento dell'Ag. delle Entrate "Risposte ai quesiti pervenuti da Associazioni di Categoria" del 11/10/2011     

> E se le note di variazione non si riferiscono ad una fattura specifica dove la indico.

  Questo purtroppo ancora non lo so e anch'io ho un caso simile.

----------


## studio2010

> scusate la mia insicurezza!!parlando del 2010: nel caso di fatture mensili per prestazioni di lavorazione materiale per gli stessi clienti con importi fatture < a 25.000 ma sicuramente >a 25.000 se si considerano tutte le fatture dell'anno io non devo fare la comunicazione vero? mi spiego sono clienti per cui si lavora costantemente ma sono sempre impianti diversi e non c'è un vero e proprio contratto di appalto; il cliente si rivolge a me regolarmente finchè gli va, ma dal mese prossimo potrebbe decidere di rivolgersi ad un altro fornitore senza nessun problema.

  Di che tipo di lavoro parli? Manutenzione, montaggi, costruzioni ....?   

> Per quanto riguarda invece un contratto di leasing per cui pago  2.000,00 al mese devo fare la comunicazione vero?

  Vero.

----------


## studio2010

> Nel caso di società che ricevono fatture mensili per provvigioni dai propri agenti, vanno considerate unitariamente per l'importo dell'anno oppure singolarmente?

  Secondo me unitariamente per l'importo dell'anno.

----------


## dott.mamo

> Secondo me unitariamente per l'importo dell'anno.

  Ho notato che nessuno ha scritto nulla...
Se sono però provviginioni su vendite mensili, non dovrebbero essere collegate o sbaglio?
Tu fai prevalere il contratto unitario che disciplina il rapporto con l'agente?

----------


## La matta

> Ho notato che nessuno ha scritto nulla...
> Se sono però provviginioni su vendite mensili, non dovrebbero essere collegate o sbaglio?
> Tu fai prevalere il contratto unitario che disciplina il rapporto con l'agente?

  Anche secondo me sono da comunicare per totale annuale. E' vero che sono fatturate mensilmente, ma c'è un unico contratto sottostante (e costante). Non sono tante prestazioni diverse, per come la vedo io.

----------


## sapcons

> Anche secondo me sono da comunicare per totale annuale. E' vero che sono fatturate mensilmente, ma c'è un unico contratto sottostante (e costante). Non sono tante prestazioni diverse, per come la vedo io.

  Ciao La Matta, 
se accorpi le fatture cosa inserisci nel campo nr fattura ? 
sai inoltre come trattare le Note Spese Escluse art. 15 e la gestione dell'Iva in sospensione obbliga ad utiizzare il principio di cassa in luogo di quello per competenza ? 
Grazie 1000

----------


## La matta

Il numero fattura mi pare sia necessario, visto il tracciato ufficiale, solo per le vendite. E, se si tratta di vendite "accorpate", mi pare le circolari dicano che si dovrebbe indicare il totale, coi dati dell'ultima fattura. Lo stesso per gli acquisti: il totale, con la data dell'ultima ft registrata, non obbligatorio il numero.
L'escluso art. 15 ritengo non rientri in ciò che si deve comunicare.
Sulle fatture in sospeso, invece, sono interessata anch'io: ho una caso e nessuna risposta  :Embarrassment:

----------


## Parker

Sorry, ma ho un altro dubbio...allora: anno 2010, fattura di una ditta ad un Ente di 30.000,00 + iva; come detto prima ci va messa nella comunicazione art.21  .... ma una nota credito del 2010 (es. di euro 2.000,00+iva) riferita alla fattura sopradetta ?? va messa ??

----------


## F&L

> Di che tipo di lavoro parli? Manutenzione, montaggi, costruzioni ....?   
> Vero.

  io faccio verniciatura di lamierati vari o di macchine industriali o impianti di vario tipo ad esempio impianti di sabbiatura

----------


## fabri1970

Scusate, ma il software dell'AdE di compilazione dello spesometro non stampa il dettaglio delle operazioni inserite ma solo il riepilogo privo di importi. Ho preso un abbaglio ?

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Scusate, ma il software dell'AdE di compilazione dello spesometro non stampa il dettaglio delle operazioni inserite ma solo il riepilogo privo di importi. Ho preso un abbaglio ?

  non hai preso un abbaglio è proprio così 
in caso di impresa edile aderente ad un consorzio come vi comportate in relazione alle fatture di acquisto emesse dal consorzio che ci addebita le spese per gare , i contributi consortili che sono singolarmente inferiori alla soglia ma che in totale sono superiori al limite di 25000 
cosa bisogna comunicare?

----------


## manu.los

Salve, un commercialista fattura mensilmente nei confronti dello stesso cliente importi inferiori ai 3000, ma nel corso del 2010 l'onorario fatturato nei confronti del medesimo cliente ha superato i 25.000 euro, quindi è tenuto all'invio della comunicazione.  Posto che le singole fatture espongono: onorario, rimborso spese forf, contributo integrativo, iva, ritenuta e rimb. spese art 15, cosa comunico all'A.E.? importo=(onorario+rimb. forf) imposta=(iva onorario+iva rimb. forf) oppure va compreso sia nell'importo che nella relativa iva anche il contributo integrativo?

----------


## La matta

> Salve, un commercialista fattura mensilmente nei confronti dello stesso cliente importi inferiori ai 3000, ma nel corso del 2010 l'onorario fatturato nei confronti del medesimo cliente ha superato i 25.000 euro, quindi è tenuto all'invio della comunicazione.  Posto che le singole fatture espongono: onorario, rimborso spese forf, contributo integrativo, iva, ritenuta e rimb. spese art 15, cosa comunico all'A.E.? importo=(onorario+rimb. forf) imposta=(iva onorario+iva rimb. forf) oppure va compreso sia nell'importo che nella relativa iva anche il contributo integrativo?

  Secondo me niente art. 15 e sì contributo integrativo, che è soggetto iva

----------


## studio2010

> Sorry, ma ho un altro dubbio...allora: anno 2010, fattura di una ditta ad un Ente di 30.000,00 + iva; come detto prima ci va messa nella comunicazione art.21  .... ma una nota credito del 2010 (es. di euro 2.000,00+iva) riferita alla fattura sopradetta ?? va messa ??

  No. Come spiegato dalla circolare 24/E del 30/05/2011 e dalla risposta n. 20 del documento dell'Ag. delle Entrate "Risposte ai quesiti pervenuti da Associazioni di Categoria" del 11/10/2011, l'operazione va comunicata al netto della nota di variazione. Quindi nel tuo caso comunichi la fattura emessa dalla ditta all'Ente ma non per 30.000 + iva bensì per 28.000 + iva. Il tutto quindi senza comunicare i dati della nota di credito.
Cmq per un > approfondimento sull'argomento note di credito/debito ai fini della comunicazione, dai un'occhiata al punto 4 della circolare 24/E del 30/05/2011 e ai punti da 20 a 22 del documento dell'Ag. delle Entrate "Risposte ai quesiti pervenuti da Associazioni di Categoria" del 11/10/2011 
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## studio2010

> Salve, un commercialista fattura mensilmente nei confronti dello stesso cliente importi inferiori ai 3000, ma nel corso del 2010 l'onorario fatturato nei confronti del medesimo cliente ha superato i 25.000 euro, quindi è tenuto all'invio della comunicazione.  Posto che le singole fatture espongono: onorario, rimborso spese forf, contributo integrativo, iva, ritenuta e rimb. spese art 15, cosa comunico all'A.E.? importo=(onorario+rimb. forf) imposta=(iva onorario+iva rimb. forf) oppure va compreso sia nell'importo che nella relativa iva anche il contributo integrativo?

  Tutto, tranne i rimborsi spesa art.15

----------


## studio2010

> Per quanto riguarda invece un contratto di leasing per cui pago  2.000,00 al mese devo fare la comunicazione vero?

  In un post precedente, come risposta a questa tua domanda avevo scritto "Vero". Devo però correggere il tiro.  :Stick Out Tongue:  Per il 2010 se la somma degli imponibili di tutte le fatture riconducibili allo stesso contratto di leasing è = o > a 25.000 devi comunicarle. Se invece la somma è < a 25.000 non devi comunicarle.  
Nel tuo caso quindi se l' imponibile è di 2.000 mensili a fattura, per il 2010 non devi comunicare (poichè 2.000*12=24.000) mentre per il 2011 si.

----------


## NNA15

Le ns. note credito  sono relativi al fatturato totale dell'anno , cosa devo fare mettere un n. di fattura a caso .
Se qualcuno ha questo stesso problema mi consigli cosa fare.
grazie

----------


## Giusy81

> In un post precedente, come risposta a questa tua domanda avevo scritto "Vero". Devo però correggere il tiro.  Per il 2010 se la somma degli imponibili di tutte le fatture riconducibili allo stesso contratto di leasing è = o > a 25.000 devi comunicarle. Se invece la somma è < a 25.000 non devi comunicarle.  
> Nel tuo caso quindi se l' imponibile è di 2.000 mensili a fattura, per il 2010 non devi comunicare (poichè 2.000*12=24.000) mentre per il 2011 si.

  Salve, purtroppo riguardo questo aspetto l'altro giorno in un seminario studio dicevano che tali tipi di importi vanno comunicati ed infatti la platea è andata in delirio in quanto il relatore diceva che facevano parte di quella tipologia di importi da indicare sempre e comunque in quanto riferibili a un contratto il cui importo complessivo eccedeva il limite...e cmq i contratti di leasing o di locazione non sono già noti all'amministrazione finanziaria? perchè comunicare dati già registrati?

----------


## Parker

se una nota credito storna totalmente una fattura che x limiti di importo dovrebbe entrare nella comunicazione che si fa? non si comunica niente o si comunica la fattura e la nota credito?

----------


## dott.mamo

> se una nota credito storna totalmente una fattura che x limiti di importo dovrebbe entrare nella comunicazione che si fa? non si comunica niente o si comunica la fattura e la nota credito?

  Se nello stesso anno mi pare che non si comunichi nulla.
Per anni diversi (fattura nel 2010 e nota di credito nel 2011) mi pare di sì, entrambe.

----------


## studio2010

> se una nota credito storna totalmente una fattura che x limiti di importo dovrebbe entrare nella comunicazione che si fa? non si comunica niente o si comunica la fattura e la nota credito?

  Se una nota credito storna totalmente una fattura che x limiti di importo dovrebbe entrare nella comunicazione (e i due documenti sono dello stesso anno), non va comunicato nulla (nè la fattura nè la nota di credito)

----------


## studio2010

> Salve, purtroppo riguardo questo aspetto l'altro giorno in un seminario studio dicevano che tali tipi di importi vanno comunicati ed infatti la platea è andata in delirio in quanto il relatore diceva che facevano parte di quella tipologia di importi da indicare sempre e comunque in quanto riferibili a un contratto il cui importo complessivo eccedeva il limite

  Non d'accordo poichè sia la circolare 24 del 2011 che le risposte alle domande delle associazioni di categoria del 11/10/2011, riguardo ai contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, indica di comunicare le operazioni solo se i corrispettivi stessi dovuti in un anno solare siano complessivamente di importo pari o superiore ai limiti rilevanti (25.000 per 2010; 3.000 per 2011)
Quindi posso avere un contratto di leasing della durata di 10 anni per un valore complessivo di 60.000 (valore annuale 6.000) per cui ricevo fatture mensili complessivamente per 6.000 euro all'anno e non comunicare nulla per il 2010 poichè non supero la soglia dei 25.000
Ciao  :Smile:

----------


## F&L

> In un post precedente, come risposta a questa tua domanda avevo scritto "Vero". Devo però correggere il tiro.  Per il 2010 se la somma degli imponibili di tutte le fatture riconducibili allo stesso contratto di leasing è = o > a 25.000 devi comunicarle. Se invece la somma è < a 25.000 non devi comunicarle.  
> Nel tuo caso quindi se l' imponibile è di 2.000 mensili a fattura, per il 2010 non devi comunicare (poichè 2.000*12=24.000) mentre per il 2011 si.

  Grazie mille!!!

----------


## dott.mamo

Fattura professionista di 1.000 euro + 25.000 euro di spese anticipate art. 15
(tipico dei notai) 
Va segnalata questa fattura o no?

----------


## fabri1970

Direi di no essendo le spese anticipate FCI    

> Fattura professionista di 1.000 euro + 25.000 euro di spese anticipate art. 15
> (tipico dei notai) 
> Va segnalata questa fattura o no?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Direi di no essendo le spese anticipate FCI

  Ricordo che il 16 dicembre ci sarà una videoconferenza organizzata in riferimento proprio allo spesometro. 
Ecco il link video conferenza spesometro

----------


## VIRGILIO77

le schede carburanti e le fatture di acquisto carburante emesse dallo stesso distributore vanno indicate ? e come si calcola la soglia? GRAZIE

----------


## Dom.Mistr.

Da qualche giorno mi sono messo "sotto" per lo spesometro. la Circolare 24/e dell'Agenzia, dopo avermi demolito il morale per 10 pagine, sembra a mio parere abbastanza chiara quando specifica con un paragrafo a parte che, in coerenza con lo spirito di semplificazione (sic!), vanno comunicate LE SOLE OPERAZIONI PER LE QUALI E' EMESSA O RICEVUTA UNA FATTURA DI IMPORTO NON INFERIORE A 25000.
A mio giudizio quindi l'agenzia pone l'accento non più sull'operazione, ma proprio sul singolo documento, quasi a dire mandate qualcosa che di qua ad aprile lo togliamo quest'adempimento. 
Perchè è chiaro che quest'adempimento è impossibile. Quando partecipai ad un convegno su tale adempimento, il relatore, un illustre commercialista, ammise che l'unica vera soluzione era INVIARE TUTTO, atteso che non vi fosse sanzione per eccesso di comunicazione e che era troppo oneroso stare a verificare soglie e sogliole varie.
Io comunicherò solo queste operazioni a questo punto. voi che farete?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> la Circolare 24/e dell'Agenzia, dopo avermi demolito il morale per 10 pagine, sembra a mio parere abbastanza chiara quando specifica con un paragrafo a parte che, in coerenza con lo spirito di semplificazione (sic!), vanno comunicate LE SOLE OPERAZIONI PER LE QUALI E' EMESSA O RICEVUTA UNA FATTURA DI IMPORTO NON INFERIORE A 25000.

  Non mi risulta che sia così ... Anche una fattura superiore a 25.000 euro potrebbe non essere segnalata, se ricorrono casi di esclusione o se ci sono note di credito successive datate 2010.     

> A mio giudizio quindi l'agenzia pone l'accento non più sull'operazione, ma proprio sul singolo documento, quasi a dire mandate qualcosa che di qua ad aprile lo togliamo quest'adempimento.

  Non credo proprio. A me sembra uno strumento efficace, con fini perlomeno di deterrenza.    

> Io comunicherò solo queste operazioni a questo punto. voi che farete?

  Intanto io seguirò la videoconferenza del 16/12, e limiterò la mia attenzione e studio al solo 2010, e alla scadenza festiva (nel senso che cade in pieno periodo di festa); da marzo, penserò all'adempimento per il 2011.

----------


## Dom.Mistr.

Hai ragione nelle tue affermazioni, è chiaro che vi possono essere eccezioni e che lo strumento può essere utile. però è indubbio che così concepito non è tecnicamente possibile effettuare in maniera agevole. 
Chiaro che la conferenza aiuterà a sciogliere diversi dubbi.
Dico solo che magari alla fine l'adempimento per quanto riguarda il 2010, essendo in via sperimentale, sia effettivamente più semplice di quanto si pensi, proprio per il fatto che ci parla di operazioni per cui sia stata emessa una fattura di importo non inferiore a 25.000,00 euro. per cui per me condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente, è l'emissione o la ricezione di tale fattura. per il 2011 il discorso cambia completamente.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> per cui per me condizione necessaria, ma non sufficiente, è l'emissione o la ricezione di tale fattura.

  Questa, sulla quale concordo, è affermazione ben diversa da quella da te postata in precedenza.  :Smile:

----------


## Dom.Mistr.

> Questa, sulla quale concordo, è affermazione ben diversa da quella da te postata in precedenza.

  Nel post di prima ero ancora sotto l'effetto della circolare 24/e  :Smile:

----------


## solero09

Secondo voi, per i benzinai, che ovviamente acquistano solo dalla Esso/Agip ma che non c'è un contratto scritto di fornitura, devo comunicare il totale degli acquisti per l'anno 2010?
Le singole fatture sono inferiori a 25000 .
Grazie.

----------


## lifestyle

sto facendo una scrematura dei soggetti che potrebbero essere interessati dall'invio x il 2010 
vediamo se qualcuno mi aiuta su questi dubbi 
- le fatture emesse a fine 2010 x acconti su lavori da effettuarsi nel 2011 che superano complessivamente i 3000 vanno incluse di qualsiasi importo siano; così almeno ci ha detto chi ci ha installato il programma; 
mi chiedo invece se nel 2010 ho registrato fatture di acconto su lavori già effettuati (ho ad esempio un ingegnere che ha concordato 6000) ma di cui ancora non ho incassato il saldo qui la soglia totale da verificare è di 25000 o sempre di 3000 ? 
- nel caso degli autotrasportatori che firmano un contratto che stabilisce un tot x i viaggi che svolgono durante l'anno la cifra di riferimento è quella di tutto il fatturato annuo o si guarda la singola fattura come in una normale compravendita? 
- un rappresentante supera la soglia dei 25000 grazie ad un bonus fatturato nel 2011 (riferito al volume affari 2010); devo includere il cliente nell'elenco? 
confermo rispetto a quanto già scritto che non vanno inclusi i leasing in quanto i dati di questi contratti sono già oggetto di comunicazione obbligatoria da parte delle società di leasing stesse

----------


## lifestyle

> Secondo voi, per i benzinai, che ovviamente acquistano solo dalla Esso/Agip ma che non c'è un contratto scritto di fornitura, devo comunicare il totale degli acquisti per l'anno 2010?
> Le singole fatture sono inferiori a 25000 €.
> Grazie.

  ovviamente devi considerare le singole fatture e quindi in questo caso non rientrano nello spesometro

----------


## solero09

Il dubbio ce l'ho perchè di fatto c'è un unico fornitore...  Non potrebbe rientrare nel caso di contratto di fornitura?      

> ovviamente devi considerare le singole fatture e quindi in questo caso non rientrano nello spesometro

----------


## dott.mamo

Incarico di sindaco: il "contratto" va considerato per il triennio di carica?
Quindi un incarico 2010-2012, con fattura del 2010 inferiore ai 25.000 euro ma superiore ai 3.000, va indicata perché da sommare con quelle del 2011 e del 2012?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo voi, per i benzinai, che ovviamente acquistano solo dalla Esso/Agip ma che non c'è un contratto scritto di fornitura, devo comunicare il totale degli acquisti per l'anno 2010?
> Le singole fatture sono inferiori a 25000 .
> Grazie.

  No, perchè non vi sono contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodicamente pagati.
Il benzinaio potrebbe ben decidere di comprare il quantitativo minimo imposto anche l'ultimo gionro dell'anno.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Incarico di sindaco: il "contratto" va considerato per il triennio di carica?
> Quindi un incarico 2010-2012, con fattura del 2010 inferiore ai 25.000 euro ma superiore ai 3.000, va indicata perché da sommare con quelle del 2011 e del 2012?

  Questa sarà una domanda che verrà posta al relatore della videconferenza, a cui ti consiglio di partecipare.

----------


## solero09

Grazie mille per la risposta!     

> No, perchè non vi sono contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodicamente pagati.
> Il benzinaio potrebbe ben decidere di comprare il quantitativo minimo imposto anche l'ultimo gionro dell'anno.

----------


## studio2010

> le schede carburanti e le fatture di acquisto carburante emesse dallo stesso distributore vanno indicate ?

  Secondo me le schede carburante no e le fatture se di importo rilevante si.   

> e come si calcola la soglia?

  Valutando le fatture singolarmente e non nel loro ammontare complessivo annuo.

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

ho un piccolissimo dubbio con le fatture in reverse charge settore edilizia ..... nello spesometro devo indicare solo l'imponibile della fattura di acquisto ... giusto?

----------


## studio2010

> ho un piccolissimo dubbio con le fatture in reverse charge settore edilizia ..... nello spesometro devo indicare solo l'imponibile della fattura di acquisto ... giusto?

  Se tu sei l'appaltatore che integra la fattura ricevuta in reverse charge dal subappaltatore (cioè originariamente senza iva ai sensi c.6 art. 17 dpr 633/72) con l'aliquota iva del caso, nella comunicazione, se di soglia rilevante, dovrai indicare sia l'imponibile che l'imposta.  Se invece anche tu che ricevi la fattura senza iva ai sensi c.6 art. 17 dpr 633/72 sei subappaltatore, non avrai l'obbligo di integrare tale documento fiscale con l'iva e quindi comunicherai solo l'imponibile.

----------


## fausto

I giorni alla scadenza diminuiscono mentre i dubbi aumentano!
Siccome il mio software (Blustring) mi consente di inviare *tutte* le operazioni (attive e passive di qualsiasi ammontare, quindi anche quelle da 1+iva) io mi sto convincendo a inviarle tutte!
E' l'unico modo per avere la certezza di non sbagliare!
Come ha detto qualcuno prima di me "melius abundare quam deficere".

----------


## studio2010

> I giorni alla scadenza diminuiscono mentre i dubbi aumentano!
> Siccome il mio software (Blustring) mi consente di inviare *tutte* le operazioni (attive e passive di qualsiasi ammontare, quindi anche quelle da 1+iva) io mi sto convincendo a inviarle tutte!
> E' l'unico modo per avere la certezza di non sbagliare!
> Come ha detto qualcuno prima di me "melius abundare quam deficere".

  Quoto in pieno. Con il tuo sistema:  
1) "Problemi ed arrabbiature per il consulente che predispone" = 0;     
2) "Possibilità di essere sanzionato" per operazioni non comunicate = 0;     
3) "Tempo risparmiato per risoluzione dubbi vari = tanto.      :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## dott.mamo

Che sanzioni ci sono per fatture in più spedite?

----------


## studio2010

> Che sanzioni ci sono per fatture in più spedite?

  Spero nessuna   :Big Grin:

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Secondo me le schede carburante no e le fatture se di importo rilevante si.   
> Valutando le fatture singolarmente e non nel loro ammontare complessivo annuo.

  un ingegnere fattura nel 2010 una prestazione di euro 18.000 per saldo competenze tecniche svolte negli anni precedenti questa fattura è da inserire visto che fa parte di un incarico complessivamente superiore a 25.000 euro ? 
GRAZIE SEMPRE PER LA COLLABORAZIONE

----------


## merrychristmas

L'agenzia afferma.:"Per i contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici (appalto, fornitura, somministrazione, noleggio, locazione, ecc.)  anche SE CONCLUSI VERBALMENTE, la soglia di  3.000 ( 25.000 nel 2010) va veificata complessivamente, tenendo conto della pluralità delle forniture effettuate nell'anno di riferimento dal medesimo fornitore o nei confronti del medesimo cliente... 
A voi è chiaro cosa rientra in queste tipologie di contratti?
Faccio il nostro esempio. esecuzione di lavorazioni meccaniche e vendita di beni prodotti su commessa e disegno del cliente, con forniture ripetute e continuative nel corso dell'anno nei confronti dei medesimi soggetti.
Le singole fatture differite emesse mensilmente fanno riferimento a singoli e svariati ordini via via emessi dal cliente,  che da un momento all'altro può anche decidere di non ordinare più nulla, non essendo legato da alcun obbligo contrattuale in merito.
Si può considerare di rientrare nei "contratti di appalto o fornitura"'
Nel 2010 nessuna fattura supera  i   25.000, ma il fatturato annuo complessivo verso singoli soggetti SI.  
Grazie a chiunque voglia darmi il suo parere. :Confused:

----------


## sapcons

... scusate...
sono arrivati chiarimenti in merito all'inclusione delle fatture attive per cassa nel caso di iva in sospensione di imposta o si continua a considerarle per competenza ancorchè incassate nell'esercizio successovo (2011). 
Grazie!!

----------


## nadia

chi vuole approfondire le problematiche dello spesometro potrà partecipare alla nostra videoconferenza - in diretta - venerdì 16/12 - dalle 16 alle 18...
il prezzo per la partecipazione è di soli 45 euro+iva, per ulteriori dettagli si veda:  video conferenza spesometro

----------


## Parker

scusate, x ricapitolare:
- nota credito 2010 che rientra nella "soglia" ma che si riferisce ad una fattura del 2009 non va messa nella comunicazione, vero?
- impresa edile che fattura con reverse charge ? ho il caso di un'azienda edile che ha 3 fatture (2010) relative ad uno stesso lavoro il cui totale è sui 25000 (art.17) ....

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

> Se tu sei l'appaltatore che integra la fattura ricevuta in reverse charge dal subappaltatore (cioè originariamente senza iva ai sensi c.6 art. 17 dpr 633/72) con l'aliquota iva del caso, nella comunicazione, se di soglia rilevante, dovrai indicare sia l'imponibile che l'imposta.  Se invece anche tu che ricevi la fattura senza iva ai sensi c.6 art. 17 dpr 633/72 sei subappaltatore, non avrai l'obbligo di integrare tale documento fiscale con l'iva e quindi comunicherai solo l'imponibile.

  grazie mille ...... invece non va' assolutamente comunicata l'autofattura che faccio nel registro delle vendite vendite 
mille dubbi per un adempimento che doveva essere facile facile ..... scusate il termine ma che "bordello" sta diventando l'Italia

----------


## La matta

Non è che lo stia diventando...  :Big Grin:

----------


## studio2010

> - nota credito 2010 che rientra nella "soglia" ma che si riferisce ad una fattura del 2009 non va messa nella comunicazione, vero?

  Secondo me no.   

> - impresa edile che fattura con reverse charge? ho il caso di un'azienda edile che ha 3 fatture (2010) relative ad uno stesso lavoro il cui totale è sui 25000 (art.17) ....

  Se il totale delle 3 fatture è  = o > a 25.000 euro vanno tutte e tre comunicate indicando per ciascuna "importo frazionato" .

----------


## pipelly

Leggendo le istruzioni vedo che gli acquisti e le vendite che sono soggette a pubblicità ( atto notarile ) non devono essere comunicate.
Se l'impresa edile fattura un acconto di 50.000 euro nel 2010 ma il rogito avverrà nel 2011, la fattura dell'acconto dovrà indicarsi nello spesometro o deve essere considerata come unico contratto che sarà soggetto a registrazione e quindi esonarato dall'invio? :Cool:

----------


## Parker

scusatemi ancora.... delle tre fatture (art.17 reverse charge) emesse da una ditta edile (cui facevo riferimento nel mio precedente post) ovviamente devo mettere solo l'imponibile nella comunicazione, vero? .... forse domanda stupida, però mi si è creato questo dubbio, xchè quà si parla di ditta che emette tali tipi di fatture, non che le riceve come avevo letto in altre pagine di questo post

----------


## lifestyle

> Leggendo le istruzioni vedo che gli acquisti e le vendite che sono soggette a pubblicità ( atto notarile ) non devono essere comunicate.
> Se l'impresa edile fattura un acconto di 50.000 euro nel 2010 ma il rogito avverrà nel 2011, la fattura dell'acconto dovrà indicarsi nello spesometro o deve essere considerata come unico contratto che sarà soggetto a registrazione e quindi esonarato dall'invio?

  non devi includere nulla in elenco
anche perchè tutte le indicazioni sulle modalità di pagamento verranno indicate sull'atto notarile

----------


## studio2010

> Leggendo le istruzioni vedo che gli acquisti e le vendite che sono soggette a pubblicità ( atto notarile ) non devono essere comunicate.
> Se l'impresa edile fattura un acconto di 50.000 euro nel 2010 ma il rogito avverrà nel 2011, la fattura dell'acconto dovrà indicarsi nello spesometro o deve essere considerata come unico contratto che sarà soggetto a registrazione e quindi esonarato dall'invio?

  Secondo me non è da indicarsi nello spesometro   :Wink:

----------


## studio2010

> scusatemi ancora.... delle tre fatture (art.17 reverse charge) emesse da una ditta edile (cui facevo riferimento nel mio precedente post) ovviamente devo mettere solo l'imponibile nella comunicazione, vero? .... forse domanda stupida, però mi si è creato questo dubbio, xchè quà si parla di ditta che emette tali tipi di fatture, non che le riceve come avevo letto in altre pagine di questo post

  ...scusa, ma se la ditta le emette in regime di reverse charge l'iva in fattura non c'è. E se l'iva in fattura non c'è, come fai a comunicarla?  :Big Grin: 
Naturalmente comunicherai solo l'imponibile.  :Wink: 
Ciao

----------


## Parker

> ...scusa, ma se la ditta le emette in regime di reverse charge l'iva in fattura non c'è. E se l'iva in fattura non c'è, come fai a comunicarla? 
> Naturalmente comunicherai solo l'imponibile. 
> Ciao

  hai ragione .... :Big Grin:  .... grazie mille

----------


## La matta

Secondo la circolare 24/E del 30.05.2011, punto 2.1, sono obbligati alla trasmissione anche "i curatori fallimentari per conto della società fallita..." 
In un articolo odierno di Italia Oggi Sette a firma Franco Ricca, si sostiene che tale affermazione sia da interpretare nel senso che l'obbligo riguardi "anche i curatori fallimentari e i commissari liquidatori, *per le operazioni effettuate/ricevute in tale veste*..." 
Devo quindi comprendere (gaudio e tripudio!) che la comunicazione per il periodo 1/1-data di fallimento di una società fallita non riguardi il curatore?

----------


## La matta

E, tra l'altro, quel punto della circolare nomina specificatamente la *"società fallita*".  Ciò significa che se fallita è una ditta individuale non c'è niente da fare? 
Jeez, quanto odio questo pressapochismo imperante!  :Mad:

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

secondo voi le "DISTINTE ASL" delle farmacie vanno o meno indicate sullo spesometro? 
mi spiego meglio .... le distinte ASL io le contabilizzo (ai fini IVA) solamente al momento dell'incasso (la farmacia riceve i soldi dall'asl) e quindi il corrispettivo di quel giorno sarà uguale alla somma dell'incasso giornaliero + quello dell'asl  
non credo di essere stato molto chiaro .... se c'è qualcuno che tiene la contabilità di una farmacia ed ha il mio stesso dubbio forse riusciamo a trovare una soluzione

----------


## studio2010

> secondo voi le "DISTINTE ASL" delle farmacie vanno o meno indicate sullo spesometro? 
> mi spiego meglio .... le distinte ASL io le contabilizzo (ai fini IVA) solamente al momento dell'incasso (la farmacia riceve i soldi dall'asl) e quindi il corrispettivo di quel giorno sarà uguale alla somma dell'incasso giornaliero + quello dell'asl  
> non credo di essere stato molto chiaro .... se c'è qualcuno che tiene la contabilità di una farmacia ed ha il mio stesso dubbio forse riusciamo a trovare una soluzione

  Il punto 8) del documento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate "Risposte ai quesiti pervenuti da Associazioni di categoria" del 11/10/2011, dovrebbe proprio trattare il tuo caso. In esso viene riportato quanto segue:  *" D - Corrispettivi delle distinte riepilogative ASL
Si chiede se, ai fini della comunicazione delle operazioni di importo pari o superiore ai 3.000 , debbano essere considerati rilevanti i corrispettivi emessi dalle farmacie a fronte dell'incasso delle distinte ASL.
R - Si, come sopra."* 
Il "si, come sopra" per rifarsi alla risposta del punto precedente relativa ad una domanda posta in merito a corrispettivi Snai. La risposta a questa domanda sui corrispettivi Snai era: "Si, in quanto trattasi di operazioni rilevanti ai fini Iva.   Stessa cosa vale quindi per i corrispettivi delle distinte riepilogative ASL.

----------


## dott.mamo

Confermate che le fatture Enel o di energia elettrica in genere, non vanno incluse?
(Vedi pag. 13, Circolare 24 AdE).

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

> Il punto 8) del documento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate "Risposte ai quesiti pervenuti da Associazioni di categoria" del 11/10/2011, dovrebbe proprio trattare il tuo caso. In esso viene riportato quanto segue:  *" D - Corrispettivi delle distinte riepilogative ASL
> Si chiede se, ai fini della comunicazione delle operazioni di importo pari o superiore ai 3.000 , debbano essere considerati rilevanti i corrispettivi emessi dalle farmacie a fronte dell'incasso delle distinte ASL.
> R - Si, come sopra."* 
> Il "si, come sopra" per rifarsi alla risposta del punto precedente relativa ad una domanda posta in merito a corrispettivi Snai. La risposta a questa domanda sui corrispettivi Snai era: "Si, in quanto trattasi di operazioni rilevanti ai fini Iva.   Stessa cosa vale quindi per i corrispettivi delle distinte riepilogative ASL.

  grazie, ho letto ma il dubbio rimane, per il 2010 come da circolare 24/e, l'obbligo è solo per operazioni superiore a 25.000,00 euro e con emissione di fattura, quindi la distinta asl non essendo fattura non la devo inserire ... giusto?

----------


## FLY70

io ho un po' di dubbi che leggendo le vs risposte fino ad oggi mi sono rimasti:
1) Per le locazioni/noleggi ed i leasing vanno considerati ai fini della soglia dei 25.000 euro i corrispettivi dell'intero contratto o quelli annui? (Anche se come dice qcno non andrebbero comunicati in quanto dati già in possesso dell'Ade)
2)I sal relativi a commesse (ho ditte che lavorano nella cantieristica navale e fatturano a Fincantieri per numero commessa) o i sal che un artigiano edile fattura ad una ditta di costruzioni rientrano della categoria P (corrispettivi periodici) o C (contratti)? 
Grazie

----------


## La matta

Anche io ho ancora tanti dubbi... 
I Curatori comunicano solo per il periodo fallimentare, o anche il periodo prefallimentare? 
Chi opera con Lottomatica deve comunicare il totale degli aggi ricevuti nell'anno? Ho trovato solo l'obbligo per la singola giocata.
Secondo la circ. 24/E 30/5/11, punto 3.4, non si comunicano le operazioni effettuate con operatori economici black list, perchè dal 1/7/10 sono già monitorate da apposita comunicazione. Questo grazioso esonero copre, a forfait, anche a primi sei mesi del 2010?  :Frown:

----------


## La matta

> Anche io ho ancora tanti dubbi... 
> I Curatori comunicano solo per il periodo fallimentare, o anche il periodo prefallimentare? 
> Chi opera con Lottomatica deve comunicare il totale degli aggi ricevuti nell'anno? Ho trovato solo l'obbligo per la singola giocata.
> Secondo la circ. 24/E 30/5/11, punto 3.4, non si comunicano le operazioni effettuate con operatori economici black list, perchè dal 1/7/10 sono già monitorate da apposita comunicazione. Questo grazioso esonero copre, a forfait, anche a primi sei mesi del 2010?

  E aggiungo: il giornalaio che riceve settimanalmente l'estratto conto dal distributore locale, deve comunicarlo?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

> E aggiungo: il giornalaio che riceve settimanalmente l'estratto conto dal distributore locale, deve comunicarlo?

  nella mia somma e grassa ignoranza credo di no (se non supera la soglia limite) ... seguendo lo stesso ragionamento del distributore di carburanti ..... c'è anche da vedere come interpretare l'art. 74 con questo maledetto spesometro

----------


## La matta

Eh, il fatto è che il totale, nel 2010, supera i 25.000, quindi il problema esiste.  :Frown:

----------


## studio2010

> Eh, il fatto è che il totale, nel 2010, supera i 25.000, quindi il problema esiste.

  Ragazzi, non dimenticate la nuova regola entrata in vigore da quest'anno, prova del nove per la risoluzione di tanti problemi in materia fiscale:  *Se ti trovi indeciso e non sai che fà, è sempre meglio comunicà!*  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lifestyle

> Se ti trovi indeciso e non sai che fà, è sempre meglio comunicà![/COLOR][/B]

  e il cliente poi ti paga?

----------


## La matta

Non solo... se dopo aver comunicato non quadrano i dati con l'altra parte, e fra un paio d'anni ti mandano un bel questionario... poi magari si scopre qualche magagna... e in quei casi lì succede sempre che, al bar, il cugino dell'amico dello zio del postino ti dice che no, quella comunicazione non s'aveva da fà... miiiiiiiiiii!  :Big Grin:

----------


## tecno1

Scusate se torno su un caso già trattato ma mi sto incartando:
- Un consulente ci fattura ogni trimestre le sue competenze.
Nel 2011 ho la prima fattura relativa al 4^ trimestre 2010 e poi 3 fatture relative a 3 trimestri del 2011. Già la somma dei 3 trimestri fatturati supera i 3.000,00 euro.
Ad Aprile 2012 cosa dichiaro per il 2011: solo le ultime 3 fatture relative a 3 trimestri 2011 oppure dichiaro comunque tutte le 4 fatture, cioè quanto fatturato e registrato nel 2011?
Ho questo dubbio perchè la prima fattura registata nel 2011 è relativa al 2010 e per quell'anno la soglia è 25.000,00 euro e non era stata superata.
E' vero che nel dubbio è meglio dichiarare tutto?  
Mi scuso se è argomento trito e ri-trito ma non riesco a capirlo.
Grazie a tutti.
Saluti.

----------


## mirella68

Ancora un dubbio...operazione iniziata nel 2009 e pagata con un acconto, e terminata nel 2010 con il pagamento del saldo. Totale dell'operazione > a 25.000 euro, mentre le singole fatture no.
Secondo me non va nella comunicazione, in quanto il contratto è stato stipulato nel 2009, anno in cui non vigeva l'obbligo della comunicazione...
O sbaglio?

----------


## FLY70

Scusate ma lo rimetto:  
io ho un po' di dubbi che leggendo le vs risposte fino ad oggi mi sono rimasti:
1) Per le locazioni/noleggi ed i leasing vanno considerati ai fini della soglia dei 25.000 euro i corrispettivi dell'intero contratto o quelli annui? (Anche se come dice qcno non andrebbero comunicati in quanto dati già in possesso dell'Ade)
2)I sal relativi a commesse (ho ditte che lavorano nella cantieristica navale e fatturano a Fincantieri per numero commessa) o i sal che un artigiano edile fattura ad una ditta di costruzioni rientrano della categoria P (corrispettivi periodici) o C (contratti)? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusate ma lo rimetto:  
> io ho un po' di dubbi che leggendo le vs risposte fino ad oggi mi sono rimasti:
> 1) Per le locazioni/noleggi ed i leasing vanno considerati ai fini della soglia dei 25.000 euro i corrispettivi dell'intero contratto o quelli annui? (Anche se come dice qcno non andrebbero comunicati in quanto dati già in possesso dell'Ade)
> 2)I sal relativi a commesse (ho ditte che lavorano nella cantieristica navale e fatturano a Fincantieri per numero commessa) o i sal che un artigiano edile fattura ad una ditta di costruzioni rientrano della categoria P (corrispettivi periodici) o C (contratti)? 
> Grazie

  E allora lo rimetto pure io: 
giorno 16/12 il C.T. ha organizzato una videoconfernza in tema di spesometro, dove potremo chiarire tutti i nostri dubbi; ritengo che sia il caso, di tanto in tanto, partecipare a qualche evento di aggiornamento sopratutto per temi delicati come questo. Altrimenti come possiamo definirci professionisti?

----------


## tecno1

Un'altra cosa..... rileggendo le varie informazioni, mi sembra di capire che le fatture relative alla Telecom o altro gestore di telefonia, vadano inserite. O perlomeno non mi sembra che rientrano in quei casi dove i dati sono stati comunicati all'anagrafe tributaria, come energia, gas, acqua.   Mi sbaglio?
Nel caso vadano inseriti, si considera il contratto e quindi tutte le fatture se il totale supera i 3.000,00 o solo le singole fatture se superano la soglia?
Grazie.

----------


## studionicola

A vostro avviso come ci si deve comportare nel caso di un libero professionista che collabora con un'azienda verso cui emette fatture mensili di consulenza informatica?
Il rapporto è regolato da un contratto di collaborazione di lavoro autonomo.
Prese singolarmente le fatture mensili sono ben al di sotto dei 25.000; ma nel complesso dell'anno solare superano tale soglia limite. 
Grazie per l'attenzione.

----------


## pipelly

Vorrei lumi sulla nozione di contratto collegato, un medico di base che riceve mensilmente dall'ASL 8000 euro in media, deve considerare l'importo totale dell'anno e quindi superiore ai 25.000 euro poichè gli incassi derivano tutti dallo stesso " accordo " con la ASL?
Mentre un medico libero professionista che effettua prestazioni professionali in una clinica privata in base ad un contratto e viene pagato mensilmente in base alle visite effettuate deve considerare l'incasso annuale o quello mesile? Non mi è chiaro il concetto di contratto collegato.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Vorrei lumi sulla nozione di contratto collegato, un medico di base che riceve mensilmente dall'ASL 8000 euro in media, deve considerare l'importo totale dell'anno e quindi superiore ai 25.000 euro poichè gli incassi derivano tutti dallo stesso " accordo " con la ASL?
> Mentre un medico libero professionista che effettua prestazioni professionali in una clinica privata in base ad un contratto e viene pagato mensilmente in base alle visite effettuate deve considerare l'incasso annuale o quello mesile? Non mi è chiaro il concetto di contratto collegato.

  ciao Pino, 
in entrambi i casi da te citati, a mio giudizio, ricorre l'obbligo di comunicazione, anche per l'anno 2010, se l'importo contrattualmente convenuto, supera i 25.000 Euro, indipendentemente dalle modalità di erogazione del compenso. 
Saluti

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

> A vostro avviso come ci si deve comportare nel caso di un libero professionista che collabora con un'azienda verso cui emette fatture mensili di consulenza informatica?
> Il rapporto è regolato da un contratto di collaborazione di lavoro autonomo.
> Prese singolarmente le fatture mensili sono ben al di sotto dei 25.000; ma nel complesso dell'anno solare superano tale soglia limite. 
> Grazie per l'attenzione.

  Anche io ho un caso simile .... libero professionista che lavora presso un'azienda informatica con contratto nel quale si stabilisce solo il compenso orario.
Nel mio caso queste fatture non le comunico perche non vedo un contratto di fornitura, pero ho sentito il commercialista della contro parte per metterci d'accordo se spedirle o meno, la cosiddetta prova del nove.

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

> ciao Pino, 
> in entrambi i casi da te citati, a mio giudizio, ricorre l'obbligo di comunicazione, anche per l'anno 2010, se l'importo contrattualmente convenuto, supera i 25.000 Euro, indipendentemente dalle modalità di erogazione del compenso. 
> Saluti

  Io per il 2010 non credo di comunicare le distinte ASL dei medici di base, se ho interpretato bene la circolare 24 fà riferimento solo a fatture di acquisto e vendita ..... comunque aspetto con ansia la video conferenza per togliermi ogni dubbio.

----------


## lifestyle

x toglierci tutti (forse) i dubbi che abbiamo credo servirà anche una ulteriore circolare dell'ADE
possibilmente prima del 23

----------


## La matta

> x toglierci tutti (forse) i dubbi che abbiamo credo servirà anche una ulteriore circolare dell'ADE
> possibilmente prima del 23

  Certo, così potremo passare le vacanze di Natale a fare i galoppini per Sua Maest... per lo Stato  :Big Grin:

----------


## sapcons

> Anche io ho un caso simile .... libero professionista che lavora presso un'azienda informatica con contratto nel quale si stabilisce solo il compenso orario.
> Nel mio caso queste fatture non le comunico perche non vedo un contratto di fornitura, pero ho sentito il commercialista della contro parte per metterci d'accordo se spedirle o meno, la cosiddetta prova del nove.

  Ciao Paolo,
tu come ti comporti con i clienti che emettono fatture con iva ad esigibilità differita ? Registri per cassa (sull'incassato) o per competenza ? 
Nel caso della cassa indicheresti anche quelle del 2009 incassate nel 2010 ? 
Grazie in anticipo ?

----------


## maxime67

Salve a tutti,
ho cominciato a compilare lo spesometro per l'anno 2010 e mi sono sorti subito due dubbi:
1) Impresa edile che effettua acquisti di carburante per i pulmini utilizzati per il trasporto delle maestranze presso i vari cantieri; fornitura annua su un unico fornitore superiore a 25000 €. ma singole fatture tutte di importo inferiore Niente contratto. Comunico oppure no?
2) Impresa edile che acquista il materiale per i vari cantieri sempre da un unico fornitore il quale effettua fatture riepilogative mensili tramite i vari DDT specificando per ognuno il luogo di destinazione delle materie. Non esiste contratto di fornitura scritto ma solo accordo verbale. Fatture sempre inferiori a 25000 €. Secondo voi devo prendere la fornitura cantiere per cantiere e vedere se la somma annuale supera la soglia e quindi trasmettere oppure prendo fattura x fattura e quindi niente invio? Io sono propenso nel NON INVIARE in tutti e due i casi. Voi invece potete togliermi questo dubbio dalla mente? grazie e buon lavoro a tutti

----------


## gg71_it

Salve
ho anche io un dubbio (stupido probabilmente)... dovendo decidere se e come mettere nella comunicazione le fatture passive ricevute da contribuenti minimi registrate nel 2010 mi domando se siano da qualificare come
imponibili
non imponibili 
ESENTI
iva non esposta in fattura
no art. 21 
che mi dite?

----------


## La matta

> Salve
> ho anche io un dubbio (stupido probabilmente)... dovendo decidere se e come mettere nella comunicazione le fatture passive ricevute da contribuenti minimi registrate nel 2010 mi domando se siano da qualificare come
> imponibili
> non imponibili 
> ESENTI
> iva non esposta in fattura
> no art. 21 
> che mi dite?

  Non mi pare sia da indicare tale suddivisione, quindi il problema non si pone. Chiedono solo totale imponibile e totale iva.

----------


## maxime67

> Salve a tutti,
> ho cominciato a compilare lo spesometro per l'anno 2010 e mi sono sorti subito due dubbi:
> 1) Impresa edile che effettua acquisti di carburante per i pulmini utilizzati per il trasporto delle maestranze presso i vari cantieri; fornitura annua su un unico fornitore superiore a 25000 €. ma singole fatture tutte di importo inferiore Niente contratto. Comunico oppure no?
> 2) Impresa edile che acquista il materiale per i vari cantieri sempre da un unico fornitore il quale effettua fatture riepilogative mensili tramite i vari DDT specificando per ognuno il luogo di destinazione delle materie. Non esiste contratto di fornitura scritto ma solo accordo verbale. Fatture sempre inferiori a 25000 €. Secondo voi devo prendere la fornitura cantiere per cantiere e vedere se la somma annuale supera la soglia e quindi trasmettere oppure prendo fattura x fattura e quindi niente invio? Io sono propenso nel NON INVIARE in tutti e due i casi. Voi invece potete togliermi questo dubbio dalla mente? grazie e buon lavoro a tutti

  Niente da dire ragazzi su questo quesito?

----------


## roby

Per chiarire tutti i dubbi sullo spesometro abbiamo organizzato un incontro di due ore, in diretta. Sarà possibile fare quesiti direttamente all'esperto, sia in forma scritta che direttamente parlando al microfono del computer... Quale migliore strumento per chiarire tutti i dubbi??
Basta aspettare venerdì pomeriggio: video conferenza spesometro  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Per chiarire tutti i dubbi sullo spesometro abbiamo organizzato un incontro di due ore, in diretta. Sarà possibile fare quesiti direttamente all'esperto, sia in forma scritta che direttamente parlando al microfono del computer... Quale migliore strumento per chiarire tutti i dubbi??
> Basta aspettare venerdì pomeriggio: video conferenza spesometro

  Nel frattempo, invito a leggere questo ottimo articolo Spesometro, alias il nuovo elenco clienti-fornitori a firma Rag. Giorgetti, al quale vanno i miei complimenti!

----------


## alfiosav@libero.it

Un grande problema.. :Confused: 
Ai fini della comunicazione sullo spesometro, i corrispettivi periodici non determinabili annualmente se non a consuntivo (si pensi ad uno studio di elaborazione paghe che determina gli stessi sulla base del numero dei cedolini elaborati mensilmente e che fattura solo al momento dell'incasso) con quale criterio è possibile comunicargli per evitare una loro gestione oltremodo gravosa e complicata dovuta alla difficoltà di conoscere fin dall'inizio l'importo complessivo, aggravato ulteriolmente dal fatto di dover far riferimento alla competenza dell'anno quasi sempre mai coincidente con quello di incasso e quindi di fatturazione: a) comunicando tutti gli importi delle fatture emesse nell'anno indipendentemente dall'aver o meno superato il limite di riferimento; b) comunicando solo le fatture emesse di importo superiore a tale limite.

----------


## Umby

> Nel frattempo, invito a leggere questo ottimo articolo Spesometro, alias il nuovo elenco clienti-fornitori a firma Rag. Giorgetti, al quale vanno i miei complimenti!

  il link punta ad una pagina a pagamento  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
P.S. da correggere anche il testo
"importi frazionati, tippologie contrattuali"

----------


## Umby

> b) comunicando solo le fatture emesse di importo superiore a tale limite.

  per i contratti, mi limiterei solo a quelli di importi fissi periodici (tipo leasing)  _Il punto 2.2. del provvedimento dispone che per i contratti di appalto,
fornitura, somministrazione e gli altri contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi
periodici (contratti di locazione, noleggio, concessione, etc.)_

----------


## Umby

> Basta aspettare venerdì pomeriggio:

  spero che qualcuno faccio un sunto, delle domande-risposte che verranno effettuate.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> spero che qualcuno faccio un sunto, delle domande-risposte che verranno effettuate.

  Probabile ma si tratterà di un articolo del relatore che sarà visibile solo agli utenti abbonati. 
La qualità si paga, facciamocene una ragione.

----------


## xd1976

Piccoli dubbi:
le spese per le utenze telefoniche, elettriche etc, sono relative a un contratto i fornitura quindi andrebbero comunicate? 
Un agente che ha iniziato l'attività a settembre 2010 deve rapportare i valori delle sue fatture all'anno solare (quindi considerare un valore mensile e moltiplicarlo per 12)?

----------


## Italo 52

Qualcuno invece sa dirmi dei corrispettivi del bar? secondo me non vanno comunicati, secondo voi?

----------


## Contabile

> spero che qualcuno faccio un sunto, delle domande-risposte che verranno effettuate.

   

> Probabile ma si tratterà di un articolo del relatore che sarà visibile solo agli utenti abbonati.

  Io sto raccogliendo le varie domande e non solo del forum CT che saranno girate al relatore. Sicuramente chi parteciperà alla videoconferenza ne beneficerà così come anche gli abbonati per l'eventuale articolo.

----------


## Contabile

> Un agente che ha iniziato l'attività a settembre 2010 deve rapportare i valori delle sue fatture all'anno solare

  Ci mancava pure questo. No.

----------


## xd1976

> Ci mancava pure questo. No.

  meno male  :Smile:  
grazie

----------


## dott.mamo

> Piccoli dubbi:
> le spese per le utenze telefoniche, elettriche etc, sono relative a un contratto i fornitura quindi andrebbero comunicate?

  Non vanno comunicate da quanto ho capito.

----------


## gg71_it

> Non vanno comunicate da quanto ho capito.

  CONFERMO
le spese per le utenze non vanno comunicate

----------


## dott.mamo

Quindi telefono, energia, gas, acqua.

----------


## Umby

> Io sto raccogliendo le varie domande e non solo del forum CT che saranno girate al relatore.

  Ti propongo una mia domanda (se ritieni che possa essere utile alla intera comunità del forum, ti sarei grato se la girassi al relatore). 
In caso di più fatture relative allo stesso contratto, bisogna accorpare le stesse in un unico record, impostando come data, la data dell'ultima operazione effettuata, e fin qui tutto chiaro (vedi circ. 24E).
Cosa impostare nel campo "*Numero Documento*" ?
Nel mio programma ho lasciato questo campo in bianco (in virtù del fatto che il record fa riferimento a più documenti), ma purtroppo il programma di controllo *PRETENDE* che questo campo sia valorizzato (anche se, sembrerebbe, per le sole fatture di cessione).
Di mia iniziativa, ho valorizzato, quindi, questo campo con il numero dell'ultima fattura (come per la data). E' corretto ?

----------


## Contabile

> Ti propongo una mia domanda

  Presa in carico

----------


## Umby

> Presa in carico

  Ti ringrazio.  :Smile:  
Per completezza ti mando anche il codice di errore che la procedura Entratel informa: 
ERRORI RISCONTRATI:  
RECORD TIPO: 2   ALLA RIGA : 000127
TIPOLOGIA OPERAZIONE: VALORIZZARE IL CAMPO N. FATTURA SE TIPOLOGIA
OPERAZIONE = 1  
Software utilizzato: Entratel Ver. 4.9.2 - Controllo Spesometro 1.0.1

----------


## missturtle

Confermo, il numero deve essere l'ultimo numero di fattura emessa/ricevuta. 
Sapreste dirmi come vi comportate con le fatture per la fornitura di lavoro interinale?
Sulla prestazione di servizi dell'agenzia non avrei dubbi, la inserirei nella comunicazione.
Il dubbio resta sull'importo reltivo al costo del dipendente, secondo me non va in quanto escluso iva.. che ne dite?

----------


## iam

> Confermo, il numero deve essere l'ultimo numero di fattura emessa/ricevuta. 
> Sapreste dirmi come vi comportate con le fatture per la fornitura di lavoro interinale?
> Sulla prestazione di servizi dell'agenzia non avrei dubbi, la inserirei nella comunicazione.
> Il dubbio resta sull'importo reltivo al costo del dipendente, secondo me non va in quanto escluso iva.. che ne dite?

  Una nuova utente... finalmente!  :Smile:    :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .... anche se questo nick mi ricorda qualcosa... :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . Mah sarà un plagio  :Cool:

----------


## Umby

> Confermo, il numero deve essere l'ultimo numero di fattura emessa/ricevuta.

  Puoi dirmi dove hai letto questa indicazione ?
La circolare 24/E non ne parla, anche perchè è datata maggio 2011, ed in quella data non c'era il nuovo tracciato record (uscito a settembre), nel quale è stato inserito il nuovo campo "Numero Documento" assente nella prima versione del tracciato.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Puoi dirmi dove hai letto questa indicazione ?

  Nell'articolo pubblicato oggi dal C.T.

----------


## missturtle

> Nell'articolo pubblicato oggi dal C.T.

  io veramente non ho l'ho letto lì ma ho spulciato fra tutti i miei appunti e non trovo più la fonte   :Big Grin:    :Cool:  so che non scrivo sul forum dal 1973 ma vi leggo sempre!

----------


## DotCo

> Confermo, il numero deve essere l'ultimo numero di fattura emessa/ricevuta. 
> Sapreste dirmi come vi comportate con le fatture per la fornitura di lavoro interinale?
> Sulla prestazione di servizi dell'agenzia non avrei dubbi, la inserirei nella comunicazione.
> Il dubbio resta sull'importo reltivo al costo del dipendente, secondo me non va in quanto escluso iva.. che ne dite?

  
Concordo! Anch'io mi comporto così.

----------


## Umby

> Nell'articolo pubblicato oggi dal C.T.

   

> io veramente non ho l'ho letto lì ma ho spulciato fra tutti i miei appunti e non trovo più la fonte     so che non scrivo sul forum dal 1973 ma vi leggo sempre!

   

> Concordo! Anch'io mi comporto così.

  OK.
Per me mi basta che ci comportiamo tutti allo stesso modo. 
Thanks a tutti.

----------


## moccio

salve, io ho tanti dubbi su questo spesometro ma i primi che vi vorrei sottoporre sono:
1) nel caso in cui per un contratto di leasing di un automezzo nel 2010 ha pagato alcune rate (es. 5 da 1000 € cad.) e il prezzo di riscatto di € 30000, come devo compilare la comunicazione?
2) se per una fornitura derivante da un contratto unico ho alcune fatture sotto i 25000 e una sopra devo cmq sommare tutto insieme oppure 2 righe: 1 con quella superiore e la sconda con la somma delle altre?
3) se un'azienda paga, allo stesso soggetto, 2 contratti d'affitto di 2 parti del capannone dove lavora, la somma dei due contratti supera i 25000 ma presi singolarmente i canoni dovuti per ogni contratto non superano la soglia (20000 + 10000) come devo procedere secondo voi? metto tutto insieme? faccio 2 righe oppure non comunico niente perchè ogni contratto non supera la soglia?
4) per i canoni di locazione vanno indicate le somme fatturate nell'anno solare facendo riferimento al totale dovuto per riscontrare il superamento o meno della soglia oppure si deve fare riferimento alla decorrenza del contratto?
Grazie

----------


## Umby

> salve, io ho tanti dubbi su questo spesometro ma i primi che vi vorrei sottoporre sono:

  Per il punto 1 devi indicare 5.000 con il riferimento dell'ultimo documento, ed inoltre devi esporre la notazione "Importo frazionato" (... solo con questa notazione, il programma di controllo ti lascia passare dei record con importi inferiori alla soglia dei 25.000)

----------


## moccio

> Per il punto 1 devi indicare 5.000 con il riferimento dell'ultimo documento, ed inoltre devi esporre la notazione "Importo frazionato" (... solo con questa notazione, il programma di controllo ti lascia passare dei record con importi inferiori alla soglia dei 25.000)

  
ed i 30000 del prezzo di riscatto? 
grazie

----------


## Umby

> 2) se per una fornitura derivante da un contratto unico ho alcune fatture sotto i 25000 e una sopra devo cmq sommare tutto insieme oppure 2 righe: 1 con quella superiore e la sconda con la somma delle altre?

  Per il punto 2) io ho sommato tutto insieme.
anche perchè, se non fai cosi, potresti ottenere che la riga delle fatture piccole, potrebbe non arrivare a 25.000 e quindi saresti costretto a non metterle

----------


## Umby

> ed i 30000 del prezzo di riscatto? 
> grazie

  ma il riscatto è avvenuto nell'anno ? o nel successivo ? (io avevo inteso nel successivo, ecco perchè ti dicevo "importo frazionato")

----------


## moccio

> ma il riscatto è avvenuto nell'anno ? o nel successivo ? (io avevo inteso nel successivo, ecco perchè ti dicevo "importo frazionato")

  è avvenuto nell'anno

----------


## maxime67

Salve, i giorni passano ed i dubbi aumentano, io vi sottopongo questi:
1) Impresa edile che acquista il materiale (ferro, solaio, calcestruzzo ecc.) da un unico fornitore il quale emette fattura riepilogativa mensile inserendo i vari DDT con materiale e destinazione della merce diverse (fatture singolarmente inferiori ad . 25.000). Secondo voi il conteggio annuale che devo fare è in base alla destinazione ed al tipo di materiale oppure devo fare la somma delle singole fatture come se fossero a se stanti e quindi non comunicare niente?
2) Acquisto di carburanti con fatture singolarmente inferiori ad . 25.000 ma sommandole annualmente si supera la soglia. Operazione a se stante fattura per fattura e quindi non spedire? Grazie

----------


## sapcons

Finalmente ho avuto un riscontro da 2 commercialisti e un collega che milita in ambito Finance per Multinazionali... 
In sostanza le fatture attive emesse con Iva ad esigibilità differita dovranno essere inserite nello spesometro con il principio di competenza e non quello (in deroga) di cassa. 
Certo di aver fatto cosa gradita auguro una buona giornata a tutti.

----------


## studio2010

> Io sto raccogliendo le varie domande e non solo del forum CT che saranno girate al relatore. Sicuramente chi parteciperà alla videoconferenza ne beneficerà così come anche gli abbonati per l'eventuale articolo.

  Buongiorno Contabile, dato che stai raccogliendo varie domande per la videoconferenza a cui anch'io parteciperò, te ne vorrei sottoporre qualcuna che non so se sarà possibile girare al relatore: 
1) Compensi Asl mensili dati al medico di base. Il medico di base non li deve comunicare? Oppure li deve comunicare tutti come corrispettivi se il totale annuale supera la soglia dei 25.000? 
2) Le fatture che l'agente di commercio monomandatario emette mensilmente per provvigioni alla ditta mandante, vanno considerate come corrispettivi e quindi comunicate tutte (naturalmente se complessivamente superano la soglia) in un unico record? Oppurre vanno comunicate un record per ogni fattura, mettendo in ogni rigo come pagamento "importo frazionato" o "importo non frazionato" a seconda che la fattura sia di importo < o => alla soglia? 
Grazie per la disponibilità.

----------


## missy74

Salve a tutti,
non riesco a trovere soluzione al mio quesito,spero mi darete delucidazioni:
premesso che le fatture riguardanti la cessione di beni immobili (fabbricati e terreni) non è oggetto di comunicazione poichè sono già operazioni monitorate dall'amministrazione finanziaria.
Mi chiedo però, se una srl che vende case ha emesso fatture,nel 2010,per acconti su immobili in costruzioni per i quali sono stati firmati i preliminari; poichè il rogito avverrà al termine della costruzione,tali fatture sono oggetto di comunicazione?  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## dott.mamo

Acquisto/cessione di autovetture va indicato o no?

----------


## missy74

> Acquisto/cessione di autovetture va indicato o no?

  Si vanno indicati se si superano gli importi.

----------


## dott.mamo

Anche se sono beni mobili registrati?

----------


## Umby

Nel quesito 17 delle domande/risposte del 11 Ottobre 2011, si parla di fatture di "cessioni di beni" e "prestazione di servizi".
Il relatore risponde a questo quesito. 
Mi sembra il tutto molto strano, considerato che questa indicazione non è più prevista nel tracciato record.  :Confused:

----------


## missy74

> Anche se sono beni mobili registrati?

  http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...6efa640363981f 
Leggi questa,ci sono le delucidazioni in merito a pg 14

----------


## dott.mamo

> http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...6efa640363981f 
> Leggi questa,ci sono le delucidazioni in merito a pg 14

  Ottimo, grazie.

----------


## adrex

A proposito del numero di fattura: 
Un'azienda agricola conferisce dei prodotti ogni anno per un totare di 40 mila euro, somma che viene pagate in 3 tranches (nel mio caso 15 mila il 20/09/2010, 12500 il 03/03/2011 e 12500 il 05/06/2011). . 
la società che ha acquistato emette il 20/09/2010 una fattura per conto n.440 , che io provvedo internamente a rinumerare in base alla progressione delle fatture emesse dall'azienda agricola. 
Innanzitutto mi sembra pacifico che in tal caso si debba presentare lo spesometro per l'anno 2010. 
la mia domanda è:
nel numero fattura inserisco il numero della fattura per conto e inserisco la mia numerazione progressiva?

----------


## lifestyle

> Salve a tutti,
> non riesco a trovere soluzione al mio quesito,spero mi darete delucidazioni:
> premesso che le fatture riguardanti la cessione di beni immobili (fabbricati e terreni) non è oggetto di comunicazione poichè sono già operazioni monitorate dall'amministrazione finanziaria.
> Mi chiedo però, se una srl che vende case ha emesso fatture,nel 2010,per acconti su immobili in costruzioni per i quali sono stati firmati i preliminari; poichè il rogito avverrà al termine della costruzione,tali fatture sono oggetto di comunicazione?

  no perchè tutti questi acconti saranno riepilogati nel rogito

----------


## gg71_it

> è avvenuto nell'anno

  salve riprendo il quesito di moccio rimasto senza risposta perché interessa anche a me
inoltre vorrei chiedervi come vi comportereste con la fattura del riscatto del leasing avvenuto (nel 2010) *anticipatamente*... lo sommerreste alle fatture dei  canoni di leasing registrati anchessi nel 2010?
esempio 
canoni 2010 = 5*1.000 euro
riscatto anticipato = 26.000 euro
totale da comunicare = 31.000 euro ?
attendo vs. gradito parere

----------


## dott.mamo

Contratti di locazione abitativa da 6.000 euro l'anno, durata 4 anni (totale 6.000x4=24.000).
Va indicato o no?
Si guarda solo il totale annuale (6.000) considerandolo come "corrispettivi periodici"?
Vorrei conferma. La circolare 24 mi pare che intenda questo così come il documento del C.T. 
Mentre per i leasing (canoni periodici) non si segnala niente, giusto?
Invece per i noleggi, si segue la circolare 24 e quindi si trattano come le locazioni guardando il fatturato dell'anno?

----------


## gg71_it

> Contratti di locazione abitativa da 6.000 euro l'anno, durata 4 anni (totale 6.000x4=24.000).
> Va indicato o no?
> Si guarda solo il totale annuale (6.000) considerandolo come "corrispettivi periodici"?
> Vorrei conferma. La circolare 24 mi pare che intenda questo così come il documento del C.T. 
> Mentre per i leasing (canoni periodici) non si segnala niente, giusto?
> Invece per i noleggi, si segue la circolare 24 e quindi si trattano come le locazioni guardando il fatturato dell'anno?

  
per quale motivo per i leasing non si dovrebbe segnalare niente?

----------


## dott.mamo

Perché sono soggetti all'obbligo di segnalazione all'Anagrafe tributaria entro il 31/01/2012 da parte delle società di leasing.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Perché sono soggetti all'obbligo di segnalazione all'Anagrafe tributaria entro il 31/01/2012 da parte delle società di leasing.

  se un ingegnere riceve il saldo delle sue competenze nel 2010 per un importo inferiore a 25000 su un contratto stipulato nel 2007 per un importo complessivo di 100.000 e per il quale ha ricevuto nel corso degli anni dei pagamenti in acconto , bisogna segnalare questa operazione? Grazie

----------


## gg71_it

> Perché sono soggetti all'obbligo di segnalazione all'Anagrafe tributaria entro il 31/01/2012 da parte delle società di leasing.

  Ok questo lo sapevo.
Ma mentre per le utenze c'è una specifica esclusione (comma 5 art.7 dpr605/73 citato dall'art.21 D.l.78/2010) non mi pare che cio sia anche per i leasing... puoi tentare di confortare meglio tale tua affermazione.

----------


## dott.mamo

> Ok questo lo sapevo.
> Ma mentre per le utenze c'è una specifica esclusione (comma 5 art.7 dpr605/73 citato dall'art.21 D.l.78/2010) non mi pare che cio sia anche per i leasing... puoi tentare di confortare meglio tale tua affermazione.

  Sul Sole24Ore del 05/12/2011 a pagina 3 se ne parla.
C'è il Provvedimento AdE n. 165979 del 21/11/2011. 
Ps:Io sinceramente vorrei capire però se è davvero escluso il leasing da parte dell'utilizzatore...

----------


## gg71_it

> Sul Sole24Ore del 05/12/2011 a pagina 3 se ne parla.
> C'è il Provvedimento AdE n. 165979 del 21/11/2011. 
> Ps:Io sinceramente vorrei capire però se è davvero escluso il leasing da parte dell'utilizzatore...

  e quindi ? ti è sorto qualche dubbio?
da quello che avevo capito io le società di noeggio e/o leasing non devono fare la comunicaz. art.21 ma non ho letto in nessun posto che gli utilizzatori, in caso di superamento del limite di 25000 o 3000 euro, non debbano comunicare le fatture relative a tali contratti.
Ergo, salvo chiarimenti diversi, io le comunico.

----------


## dott.mamo

E' quello il dubbio: ok che i locatori devono inviare quei dati sui contratti ma l'utilizzatore non mi pare escluso da nessuna norma.
Magari qualcun'altro ha capito meglio...

----------


## GIOVANNI5507

Proprio questa mattina abbiamo affrontato il problema in discussione e abbiamo concordato che l'utilizzatore del bene in leasing deve fare la comunicazione non esistendo alcuna norma che li esime da tale adempimento

----------


## lifestyle

> Proprio questa mattina abbiamo affrontato il problema in discussione e abbiamo concordato che l'utilizzatore del bene in leasing deve fare la comunicazione non esistendo alcuna norma che li esime da tale adempimento

  invece esiste
rientrano tra quelle riconducibili alla voce "nonchè dalle operazioni già oggetto di comunicazione all'Anagrafe tributaria"  :Cool:

----------


## gg71_it

> invece esiste
> rientrano tra quelle riconducibili alla voce "nonchè dalle operazioni già oggetto di comunicazione all'Anagrafe tributaria"

  ti dispiacerebbe dire da dove proviene il virgolettato? 
si tratta di una circolare? o di cosa?
scusa sai ma sono un po' stanco e non ce la faccio a rileggermi tutto
grazie
gg71_it

----------


## dod

> ti dispiacerebbe dire da dove proviene il virgolettato? 
> si tratta di una circolare? o di cosa?
> scusa sai ma sono un po' stanco e non ce la faccio a rileggermi tutto
> grazie
> gg71_it

  leggi il provv. AdE 14/04/2011 e la circolare 30/05/11 n. 24

----------


## dod

> invece esiste
> rientrano tra quelle riconducibili alla voce "nonchè dalle operazioni già oggetto di comunicazione all'Anagrafe tributaria"

  le società di leasing comunicheranno all'anagrafe tributaria (credo entro fine gen/2012) le operazioni di leasing relative all'anno in corso e per questo saranno dispensate dallo spesometro. Credo, quindi, che per l'anno 2010 se il cumulo delle fatture pagate è superiore alla soglia l'utilizzatore debba effettuare la comunicazione; ciò non avverrà per gli anni successivi.

----------


## dod

> le società di leasing comunicheranno all'anagrafe tributaria (credo entro fine gen/2012) le operazioni di leasing relative all'anno in corso e per questo saranno dispensate dallo spesometro. Credo, quindi, che per l'anno 2010 se il cumulo delle fatture pagate è superiore alla soglia l'utilizzatore debba effettuare la comunicazione; ciò non avverrà per gli anni successivi.

  "errata corrige"
provvedimento dir. Ade 05/08/2011 e comunicato stampa Ade 26/09/2011
entro fine giugno 2012 le società di leasing trasmetteranno all'anagrafe trib. i contratti in essere nel 2011, mentre entro il 31/12/2011 la comunicazione riguarderà i contratti che erano in corso nel *2009 e 2010*.

----------


## La matta

> "errata corrige"
> provvedimento dir. Ade 05/08/2011 e comunicato stampa Ade 26/09/2011
> entro fine giugno 2012 le società di leasing trasmetteranno all'anagrafe trib. i contratti in essere nel 2011, mentre entro il 31/12/2011 la comunicazione riguarderà i contratti che erano in corso nel *2009 e 2010*.

  Giusto! Ma si trattava solo delle società di leasing, o si era poi esteso l'obbligo anche alle società di capitali (e successivamente forse anche agli altri soggetti!?) che affittasser/noleggiassero immobili, automezzi, attrezzature varie??? E dove sarebbe il modulo, l'applicativo che permette questa comunicazione? Perchè la stampa non ne parla? (sto entrando in modalità panico...)

----------


## La matta

Allora, rientrata la modalità panico, ho visto che il 13/12 è stato messo a disposizione il programma per la comunicazione dei leasing, che la disposizione N.2011/165979 del 21/11 amplia "agli operatori commerciali che svolgono attività di locazione e/o di noleggio dei seguenti beni mobili:
autovetture, caravan, altri veicoli, unità da diporto e aeromobili."
La comunicazione va inviata entro 31/1/2012

----------


## Rag.Paolo-Luzi

> Proprio questa mattina abbiamo affrontato il problema in discussione e abbiamo concordato che l'utilizzatore del bene in leasing deve fare la comunicazione non esistendo alcuna norma che li esime da tale adempimento

  Anche per me vanno comunicate ossia nel caso di contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, quali appalto, fornitura, somministrazione, noleggio, locazione, leasing ecc., si considerano i corrispettivi complessivamente dovuti in un anno solare. 
quindi 
1) le società di leasing spedisco i contratti che hanno in essere nell'anno 2009/2010 entro la data 31/01/2012
2) i soggetti passivi del contratto di leasing (quindi gli utilizzatori del bene) *nella loro spesometro* devono comunicare le fatture di leasing se la loro sommatoria supera il limite di 25.000,00 per l'anno 2010

----------


## VIRGILIO77

sono obbligati alla comunicazione di cui al provvedimento 5 agosto 2011 n. 119563 come modificato dal provvedimento n. 165979 del 21/11/2011 anche le società di capitali che effettuano in via meramente occasionale o comunque non come attività propria la locazione e il noleggio di autovetture e altri veicoli, unità da diporto e aeromobili, immobili e altri beni ?
GRAZIE PER I CHIARIMENTI

----------


## Ronny77

Buongiorno a tutti,
ho un dubbio: la soglia annuale oltre i 25.000 euro la raggiungo con fatture emesse mensilmente verso Comuni (canile) e ASL (servizi socio-sanitari). Devo indicare le fatture di questi enti nello spesometro o come nel caso delle bollette luce, telefono, gas, questi enti comunicano obbligatoriamente all'Anagrafe Tributaria? Grazie

----------


## nadia

> Buongiorno a tutti,
> ho un dubbio: la soglia annuale oltre i 25.000 euro la raggiungo con fatture emesse mensilmente verso Comuni (canile) e ASL (servizi socio-sanitari). Devo indicare le fatture di questi enti nello spesometro o come nel caso delle bollette luce, telefono, gas, questi enti comunicano obbligatoriamente all'Anagrafe Tributaria? Grazie

  Devi indicare...

----------


## Nemesis

> Anche per me vanno comunicate ossia nel caso di contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, quali appalto, fornitura, somministrazione, noleggio, locazione, leasing ecc., si considerano i corrispettivi complessivamente dovuti in un anno solare. 
> quindi 
> 1) le società di leasing spedisco i contratti che hanno in essere nell'anno 2009/2010 entro la data 31/01/2012
> 2) i soggetti passivi del contratto di leasing (quindi gli utilizzatori del bene) *nella loro spesometro* devono comunicare le fatture di leasing se la loro sommatoria supera il limite di 25.000,00 per l'anno 2010

  Personalmente (anche sulla scorta di quanto esposto ieri ad un Master Euroconference) NON concordo con questa tesi, in quanto, come precedentemente detto, i canoni leasing rientrano tra le "operazioni che hanno costituito oggetto di comunicazione all'Anagrafe Tributaria". L'adempimento di cui sopra comporta pertanto l'esonero delle comunicazioni over soglia sia per le società di leasing che per gli utilizzatori.

----------


## Nemesis

Medico con partita Iva e contratto con ASL per guardie mediche riceve le distinte mensili, che vengono registrate ai fini della contabilità semplificata "come fatture".
Se l'importo annuo supera la soglia di 25.000 vanno comunicate? Come contratto a prestazioni periodiche (trattandosi di sommatoria di movimenti individualmente inferiori alla soglia limite)?
Grazie

----------


## gg71_it

> leggi il provv. AdE 14/04/2011 e la circolare 30/05/11 n. 24

  nel provvedimento AdE 14/04/2011 non riesco a trovare niente di specifico
nella circolare invece in effetti quella frase da te riportata c'è ma negli esempi non trovo i contratti di leasing ne di noleggio
d'altra parte sotto la voce "le soglie di spesa" trovo il seguente periodo:
"_Dunque, sono soggette allobbligo di comunicazione le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di servizi rese e ricevute da soggetti passivi Iva, di importo pari o superiore a 3.000 euro al netto dellIva. Se non vi è obbligo di emissione della fattura (perché, ad esempio, le operazioni sono documentate tramite ricevuta o scontrino fiscale), il limite è elevato a 3.600 euro al lordo dellIva.
Anche per i soggetti che, pur avendo lobbligo di documentare le operazioni mediante fattura, non hanno lobbligo di indicare separatamente l'imposta (ad esempio, le agenzie di viaggi), il limite è di 3.600 euro.
Per la determinazione delle soglie (3.000 o 3.600 euro), non devono essere considerate le spese anticipate in nome e per conto del cliente, in quanto escluse dalla base imponibile Iva. In relazione ai contratti di appalto, fornitura, somministrazione e gli altri contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici (locazione, noleggio, concessione eccetera), per i quali lobbligo di comunicazione scatta se i corrispettivi dovuti nellintero anno solare sono complessivamente non inferiori a 3mila euro._" 
quindi il dubbio per me rimane e nel dubbio preferisco comunicare
gg71_it

----------


## sonoabusivo

Salve a tutti, 
Ho un problema con lo spesometro e particolarmente con una società che ha emesso una fattura di 25.000 (imponibile) nel 2010 ad un ENC che ha solo codice fiscale e successivamente viene emessa nel 2011 una nota di credito a storno totale della fattura: 
1 Domanda : Se non ho capito male nel 2010 deve comunicare la fattura comunque e nel 2011 deve inserire la nota di variazione. Giusto? 
2 Domanda : Visto che è una ENC con solo codice fiscale, va inserito nella sezione "operazioni con soggetti residenti non titolari di partita iva" inserendo solo l'importo dovuto? (visto che mi da solo questa possibilità) ditemi se ho inteso bene. 
Grazie

----------


## Nemesis

> nel provvedimento AdE 14/04/2011 non riesco a trovare niente di specifico
> nella circolare invece in effetti quella frase da te riportata c'è ma negli esempi non trovo i contratti di leasing ne di noleggio
> d'altra parte sotto la voce "le soglie di spesa" trovo il seguente periodo:
> "_Dunque, sono soggette allobbligo di comunicazione le cessioni di beni e le prestazioni di servizi rese e ricevute da soggetti passivi Iva, di importo pari o superiore a 3.000 euro al netto dellIva. Se non vi è obbligo di emissione della fattura (perché, ad esempio, le operazioni sono documentate tramite ricevuta o scontrino fiscale), il limite è elevato a 3.600 euro al lordo dellIva.
> Anche per i soggetti che, pur avendo lobbligo di documentare le operazioni mediante fattura, non hanno lobbligo di indicare separatamente l'imposta (ad esempio, le agenzie di viaggi), il limite è di 3.600 euro.
> Per la determinazione delle soglie (3.000 o 3.600 euro), non devono essere considerate le spese anticipate in nome e per conto del cliente, in quanto escluse dalla base imponibile Iva. In relazione ai contratti di appalto, fornitura, somministrazione e gli altri contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici (locazione, noleggio, concessione eccetera), per i quali lobbligo di comunicazione scatta se i corrispettivi dovuti nellintero anno solare sono complessivamente non inferiori a 3mila euro._" 
> quindi il dubbio per me rimane e nel dubbio preferisco comunicare
> gg71_it

  E' una scelta prudenziale che non critico ... osservo solo che l'elencazione è esplicitamente esemplificativa e non esaustiva e che, le locazioni sono cosa diversa dalle locazioni finanziarie, in punto di diritto. Poi è chiaro che è meglio comunicare qualcosa di superfluo che omettere qualcosa di dovuto.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## gg71_it

> E' una scelta prudenziale che non critico ... osservo solo che l'elencazione è esplicitamente esemplificativa e non esaustiva e che, le locazioni sono cosa diversa dalle locazioni finanziarie, in punto di diritto. Poi è chiaro che è meglio comunicare qualcosa di superfluo che omettere qualcosa di dovuto.

  Mi pare che siamo d'accordo.
Comunque volendo essere rigorosi sui termini è vero che la locazione è una cosa e la locazione finanziaria un' altra ma dato che nell'estratto della circolare si parla anche di noleggio e che, se ben ricordo, sia le locazioni finanziarie (leasing) che le locazioni e i noleggi sono oggetto di specifica comunicazione da effettuare entro la fine di gennaio da parte delle società che esercitano tale attività (anche occasionalmente) non vedo perché la circolare debba prevedere l'obbligo per il locatario di fare la comunicazione art. 21 mentre solo in caso di locazione e non in caso di leasing.
Scusa se non sono stato chiaro... vado un po' di fretta.
gg71_it

----------


## tecno1

Scusate se faccio una domanda banale, ma mi è sorto un dubbio:
quando si parla di contratti di locazione, ecc. si tratta di locazione o noleggi di beni mobili oppure va dichiarato anche l'affitto di beni immobili?
Grazie.

----------


## Nemesis

> Scusate se faccio una domanda banale, ma mi è sorto un dubbio:
> quando si parla di contratti di locazione, ecc. si tratta di locazione o noleggi di beni mobili oppure va dichiarato anche l'affitto di beni immobili?
> Grazie.

  Se l'affitto è fatto da un soggetto Iva e pertanto i canoni sono addebitati con fatture (imponibili o esenti) e l'importo per anno solare supera la soglia va comunicato anche quello. Nulla invece se l'affitto deriva da semplici ricevute rilasciate da privati in quanto escluse dal campo di applicazione dell'Iva.

----------


## Reggy

Come vi comportate per le fatture datate 2010 ma registrate nel 2010? secondo me andrebbero comunicate...che ne dite?

----------


## gg71_it

> Come vi comportate per le fatture datate 2010 ma registrate nel 2010? secondo me andrebbero comunicate...che ne dite?

   :Confused:

----------


## sonoabusivo

> Salve a tutti, 
> Ho un problema con lo spesometro e particolarmente con una società che ha emesso una fattura di 25.000 (imponibile) nel 2010 ad un ENC che ha solo codice fiscale e successivamente viene emessa nel 2011 una nota di credito a storno totale della fattura: 
> 1 Domanda : Se non ho capito male nel 2010 deve comunicare la fattura comunque e nel 2011 deve inserire la nota di variazione. Giusto? 
> 2 Domanda : Visto che è una ENC con solo codice fiscale, va inserito nella sezione "operazioni con soggetti residenti non titolari di partita iva" inserendo solo l'importo dovuto? (visto che mi da solo questa possibilità) ditemi se ho inteso bene. 
> Grazie

  Qualcuno può aiutarmi?

----------


## ebacciga

> Medico con partita Iva e contratto con ASL per guardie mediche riceve le distinte mensili, che vengono registrate ai fini della contabilità semplificata "come fatture".
> Se l'importo annuo supera la soglia di 25.000 vanno comunicate? Come contratto a prestazioni periodiche (trattandosi di sommatoria di movimenti individualmente inferiori alla soglia limite)?
> Grazie

  risponderei proprio di sì ad entrambe le domande

----------


## gg71_it

> Salve a tutti, 
> Ho un problema con lo spesometro e particolarmente con una società che ha emesso una fattura di 25.000 (imponibile) nel 2010 ad un ENC che ha solo codice fiscale e successivamente viene emessa nel 2011 una nota di credito a storno totale della fattura: 
> 1 Domanda : Se non ho capito male nel 2010 deve comunicare la fattura comunque e nel 2011 deve inserire la nota di variazione. Giusto? 
> 2 Domanda : Visto che è una ENC con solo codice fiscale, va inserito nella sezione "operazioni con soggetti residenti non titolari di partita iva" inserendo solo l'importo dovuto? (visto che mi da solo questa possibilità) ditemi se ho inteso bene. 
> Grazie

  1 nella comunicazione relativa al 2010 che devi inviare entro fine mese devi tener conto anche delle n.c. e di debito registrate nel 2011, ma relative a fatture registrate nel 2010, prima della data di scadenza della spedizione 
2 penso di si ma non sono sicuro

----------


## DotCo

Acconti su futura esportazione: 
gli acconti ricevuti e fatturati in regime di imponibilità ex art. 8 per un importo superiore a 25.000 secondo voi sono da inserire nel modello 2010?

----------


## lisa80

Una delucidazione...una società artigiana che svolge attività di riparazione abiti...non hanno alcun contratto ma ritirano mensilmente capi dai loro clienti li riparano e fatturano il 15 del mese successivo, l'imponibile fatturato mensilmente  è inferiore a 25.000 euro ma nel complessivo annuale sicuramente è superato.
Siccome appunto non vi è alcun contratto che lega le parti vanno comunicate ugualmente le fatture?  :Confused: 
Grazie!

----------


## danilo sciuto

QUESTO POMERIGGIO ALLE 15.30 la videoconferenza in tema di spesometro, dove potremo chiarire tutti i nostri dubbi; ritengo che sia il caso, di tanto in tanto, partecipare a qualche evento di aggiornamento sopratutto per temi delicati come questo. Altrimenti come possiamo definirci professionisti?

----------


## dod

> nella circolare invece in effetti quella frase da te riportata c'è ma negli esempi non trovo i contratti di leasing ne di noleggio

  Provo a fugare il tuo dubbio  :Big Grin: 
fino al giorno 06/07/2011 anche le operazioni facenti capo a leasing e noleggio erano rilevanti ai fini dello spesometro in quanto contratti a corrispettivi periodici menzionati *correttamente* nella circolare AdE del *30/05/*2011 n. 24.
Bisogna tenere conto, tuttavia, della successione delle leggi nel tempo  :Wink:  e infatti in una delle tante manovre fiscali di quest'anno e precisamente quella varata con D.L. 06/07/2011 n. 98, conv. in L. il 15/07/2011 n. 111, le società di leasing (e le altre società commerciali intestatarie di contratti di noleggio ecc.) sono obbligate a comunicare in via telematica i dati anagrafici dei soggetti con i quali hanno stipulato contratti di locazione finanziaria e operativa (la norma di riferimento variata dal DL 98/2011 è l'art. 7, comma 12, dpr 605/73, la quale stabilisce che ai fini dei controlli sulle dichiarazioni dei contribuenti, l'Amministrazione finanziaria può richiedere a pubbliche amministrazioni, enti pubblici, organismi ed imprese, anche limitatamente a particolari categorie, di effettuare comunicazioni all'Anagrafe tributaria di dati e notizie in loro possesso).

----------


## dod

> Siccome appunto non vi è alcun contratto che lega le parti vanno comunicate ugualmente le fatture? 
> Grazie!

  non conta il fatto che non ci sia un contratto scritto è sufficiente anche uno verbale, ciò che conta è come è strutturato il rapporto giuridico (ad es. se è continuativo nel tempo fa pensare a un contratto di durata e quindi bisogna agire di conseguenza)

----------


## frensis80

Leggendo l'infinito post ho avuto conferma di quanto già sospettavo per quanto riguarda le fatture "ricorrenti" di fornitura dei ristoranti e dei bar che ricevono merce giornalmente, se l'importo totale del 2010 supera i 25000 va comunicato, ma è corretto fare un'unica riga con l'importo totale considerandolo contratto oppure righe distinte per ogni fattura(drammatico!)? se il pagamento avviene mese per mese per la merce consegnata come metodo di pagamento devo mettere frazionato o corrispettivi periodici visto che deriva da fornitura?
Altro caso è un negozio in franchising, le fatture di acquisto della merce vengono emesse tutte dal franchisor a prescindere dal fornitore reale (luxottica, safilo, ecc...) e ogni 3 mesi il franchisor emette fattura per le royalties, in questo caso presento 2 righe, una con il totale della fornitura di merci e l'altra con l'importo della royalties visto che fanno riferimento ad operazioni diverse?
e il metodo di pagamento? questo cavolo di adempimento è un dramma....

----------


## frensis80

Altro dubbio in corso d'opera, dato per assodato, anche da quanto letto in questo post che conviene inviare la comunicazione da parte del soggetto in quanto non è prevista una norma che lo esclude esplicitamente il valore da considerare come soglia è quello della fatture pagate nel corso del 2010 oppure il valore totale del contratto di leasing? in quanto corrispettivo periodico predeterminato da quanto ho letto (e tentato di interpretare) rileva il valore totale del contratto quindi anche se le fatture sono al di sotto dei 25000 mi sa che conviene inviare comunque il rigo...
che ne dite? è la stanchezza che mi fa sragionare o vi pare corretto?
Grazie

----------


## marce

> Altro dubbio in corso d'opera, dato per assodato, anche da quanto letto in questo post che conviene inviare la comunicazione da parte del soggetto in quanto non è prevista una norma che lo esclude esplicitamente il valore da considerare come soglia è quello della fatture pagate nel corso del 2010 oppure il valore totale del contratto di leasing? in quanto corrispettivo periodico predeterminato da quanto ho letto (e tentato di interpretare) rileva il valore totale del contratto quindi anche se le fatture sono al di sotto dei 25000 mi sa che conviene inviare comunque il rigo...
> che ne dite? è la stanchezza che mi fa sragionare o vi pare corretto?
> Grazie

  premesso che nel caso di leasing non va comunicato niente perchè le società di leasing hanno l'obbligo di comunicare i relativi dati, personalmente (se proprio dovessi indicare tale operazione) opterei per "corrispettivi periodici" per cui il valore da considerare sarebbe la somma dei corrispettivi dovuti nell'anno solare..

----------


## tecno1

> Se l'affitto è fatto da un soggetto Iva e pertanto i canoni sono addebitati con fatture (imponibili o esenti) e l'importo per anno solare supera la soglia va comunicato anche quello. Nulla invece se l'affitto deriva da semplici ricevute rilasciate da privati in quanto escluse dal campo di applicazione dell'Iva.

  Ho letto solo adesso la risposta,
Grazie.

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

in pratica sembra di capire che il criterio che dovrebbe essere adottato è quello di controllare i saldi dei clienti e fornitori e, se nel 2010 superano i 25000 euro farli rientrare nella comunicazione. correggetemi se sbaglio, ma se prendo in considerazione anche i contratti conclusi verbalmente e/o una pluralità di fatture che hanno la veste di "forniture periodiche", allora ne deduco che devo controllare i mastri clienti/fornitori di ogni mio cliente, ad esclusione delle fatture delle utenze varie.

----------


## marce

> in pratica sembra di capire che il criterio che dovrebbe essere adottato è quello di controllare i saldi dei clienti e fornitori e, se nel 2010 superano i 25000 euro farli rientrare nella comunicazione.

  come prima scrematura può essere ok, ma se tra le fatture di un tuo cliente c'è una fattura di  5.000 (a titolo di acconto) emessa nel 2010, mentre il saldo di  20.000 viene fatturato nel 2011.. la fattura di 5.000 va comunicata (come "importo frazionato)
Quindi mi sa che anche le fatture di piccolo importo non vanno prese sotto gamba  :Smile:

----------


## anacleto

Scusate se posto questo messaggio come risposta mentre vorrei fosse una nuova discussione , ma non ho ancora capito come fare. (anzi se mi dite come fare vi ringrazio ulteriormente)
domanda: nel caso di una cooperativa che distribuisce prodotti alimentare ai propri soci  (supermercati) con consegne giornaliere con fatt.immediata e quindi con importi singola fattura inferiori a 3.000 euro ma  globalmente nell'anno fornisce 350.000 euro di merce, si considera contratto di somministrazione/appalto e quindi si indicherà solo il n.dell'ultima fattura ed il totale importo 350.000, si invierà l'elenco di tutte le 300 fatture dell'anno, inf. a 3.000 ma globalmente superiori alla soglia, o si considera ogni fattura come una normale fornitura e quindi nessuna fattura va comunicata in quanto tutte inferiori alla soglia ??
Grazie per una risposta
Anacleto

----------


## paolab

> Scusate se posto questo messaggio come risposta mentre vorrei fosse una nuova discussione , ma non ho ancora capito come fare. (anzi se mi dite come fare vi ringrazio ulteriormente)
> domanda: nel caso di una cooperativa che distribuisce prodotti alimentare ai propri soci  (supermercati) con consegne giornaliere con fatt.immediata e quindi con importi singola fattura inferiori a 3.000 euro ma  globalmente nell'anno fornisce 350.000 euro di merce, si considera contratto di somministrazione/appalto e quindi si indicherà solo il n.dell'ultima fattura ed il totale importo 350.000, si invierà l'elenco di tutte le 300 fatture dell'anno, inf. a 3.000 ma globalmente superiori alla soglia, o si considera ogni fattura come una normale fornitura e quindi nessuna fattura va comunicata in quanto tutte inferiori alla soglia ??
> Grazie per una risposta
> Anacleto

  Comunica l'importo totale delle fatture

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> come prima scrematura può essere ok, ma se tra le fatture di un tuo cliente c'è una fattura di  5.000 (a titolo di acconto) emessa nel 2010, mentre il saldo di  20.000 viene fatturato nel 2011.. la fattura di 5.000 va comunicata (come "importo frazionato)
> Quindi mi sa che anche le fatture di piccolo importo non vanno prese sotto gamba

  se una società riceve nel 2010 una fattura di un architetto che ci fattura il saldo delle sue competenze per un importo di 15.000 facenti parte di un contratto di 90.000 stipulato nell'anno 2007 cosa deve comunicare e come? 
GRAZIE

----------


## paolab

> se una società riceve nel 2010 una fattura di un architetto che ci fattura il saldo delle sue competenze per un importo di 15.000 facenti parte di un contratto di 90.000 stipulato nell'anno 2007 cosa deve comunicare e come? 
> GRAZIE

  Metti i 90.000...

----------


## VIRGILIO77

secondo me non devo indicare nulla visto che il contratto era stato fatto in un anno dove non c'era l'obbligo di comunicazione,  eventualmente non dovrei indicare solo i 15.000 la cui fattura è stata registrata nel 2010 o non comunico niente? 
GRAZIE SEMPRE PER I CHIARIMENTI

----------


## dott.mamo

Secondo me non va indicato nulla.

----------


## marce

> secondo me non devo indicare nulla visto che il contratto era stato fatto in un anno dove non c'era l'obbligo di comunicazione,  eventualmente non dovrei indicare solo i 15.000 la cui fattura è stata registrata nel 2010 o non comunico niente? 
> GRAZIE SEMPRE PER I CHIARIMENTI

  sicuramente non va comunicato niente: nè la fattura dei 15 mila perchè inferiore alla soglia dei 25.. e, giustamente, nemmeno "il contratto (che) era stato fatto in un anno dove non c'era l'obbligo di comunicazione"!

----------


## maxime67

> Salve, i giorni passano ed i dubbi aumentano, io vi sottopongo questi:
> 1) Impresa edile che acquista il materiale (ferro, solaio, calcestruzzo ecc.) da un unico fornitore il quale emette fattura riepilogativa mensile inserendo i vari DDT con materiale e destinazione della merce diverse (fatture singolarmente inferiori ad . 25.000). Secondo voi il conteggio annuale che devo fare è in base alla destinazione ed al tipo di materiale oppure devo fare la somma delle singole fatture come se fossero a se stanti e quindi non comunicare niente?
> 2) Acquisto di carburanti con fatture singolarmente inferiori ad . 25.000 ma sommandole annualmente si supera la soglia. Operazione a se stante fattura per fattura e quindi non spedire? Grazie

  Altro quesito:
Cooperativa Sociale che stipula contratto di somministrazione pasti della mensa comunale. Contratto superiore ad . 25.000 ma fatture mensili inferiore. Si devono comunicare oppure no? Se devono essere incluse inserire "importo frazionato" oppure "corrispettivi periodici"? Il fatto che l'Ente Pubblico (Comune) è esonerato dallo spesometro esonera automaticamente anche la Cooperativa? Grazie e buona giornata.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Altro quesito:
> Cooperativa Sociale che stipula contratto di somministrazione pasti della mensa comunale. Contratto superiore ad . 25.000 ma fatture mensili inferiore. Si devono comunicare oppure no? Se devono essere incluse inserire "importo frazionato" oppure "corrispettivi periodici"? Il fatto che l'Ente Pubblico (Comune) è esonerato dallo spesometro esonera automaticamente anche la Cooperativa? Grazie e buona giornata.

  devi comunicare l'importo complessivo annuale compilando un solo rigo e mettendo come numero fattura il numero dell'ultimo documento emesso per l'operazione ; il fatto che il Comune sia esonerato non esonera il contribuente

----------


## marco.M

> devi comunicare l'importo complessivo annuale compilando un solo rigo e mettendo come numero fattura il numero dell'ultimo documento emesso per l'operazione ; il fatto che il Comune sia esonerato non esonera il contribuente

  società di agenzia dove fino al giugno 2010 ho fatturato le competenze 2009 e da luglio 2010 ho fatturato le competenze 2010. Tenuto conto che, a parere mio, sono tutti contratti, per verificare il superamento della soglia devo prendere a riferiemnto le fatture registrate nell'anno solare infischiandomene della competenza. E' corretto??

----------


## marce

> società di agenzia dove fino al giugno 2010 ho fatturato le competenze 2009 e da luglio 2010 ho fatturato le competenze 2010. Tenuto conto che, a parere mio, sono tutti contratti, per verificare il superamento della soglia devo prendere a riferiemnto le fatture registrate nell'anno solare infischiandomene della competenza. E' corretto??

  se un contratto prevede un compenso per il 2010 superiore ai 25 mila euro, allora l'operazione va comunicata: è irrilevante che una parte delle competenze venga fatturata nel 2011.

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> società di agenzia dove fino al giugno 2010 ho fatturato le competenze 2009 e da luglio 2010 ho fatturato le competenze 2010. Tenuto conto che, a parere mio, sono tutti contratti, per verificare il superamento della soglia devo prendere a riferiemnto le fatture registrate nell'anno solare infischiandomene della competenza. E' corretto??

  corretto  
se una falegnameria si rifornisce in modo continuativo di legname presso uno stesso fornitore senza nessun contratto scritto o verbale e le fatture ricevute prese  singolarmente non superano la soglia di 25.000 , ma il totale annuale supera 25.000, che cosa devo comunicare?

----------


## maxime67

> devi comunicare l'importo complessivo annuale compilando un solo rigo e mettendo come numero fattura il numero dell'ultimo documento emesso per l'operazione ; il fatto che il Comune sia esonerato non esonera il contribuente

  importo frazionato?

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> importo frazionato?

  corrispettivi periodici

----------


## maxime67

> Salve, i giorni passano ed i dubbi aumentano, io vi sottopongo questi:
> 1) Impresa edile che acquista il materiale (ferro, solaio, calcestruzzo ecc.) da un unico fornitore il quale emette fattura riepilogativa mensile inserendo i vari DDT con materiale e destinazione della merce diverse (fatture singolarmente inferiori ad . 25.000). Secondo voi il conteggio annuale che devo fare è in base alla destinazione ed al tipo di materiale oppure devo fare la somma delle singole fatture come se fossero a se stanti e quindi non comunicare niente?
> 2) Acquisto di carburanti con fatture singolarmente inferiori ad . 25.000 ma sommandole annualmente si supera la soglia. Operazione a se stante fattura per fattura e quindi non spedire? Grazie

  E di questi quesiti che dite?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> corretto  
> se una falegnameria si rifornisce in modo continuativo di legname presso uno stesso fornitore senza nessun contratto scritto o verbale e le fatture ricevute prese  singolarmente non superano la soglia di 25.000 , ma il totale annuale supera 25.000, che cosa devo comunicare?

  Nulla.
ciao

----------


## maxime67

> corrispettivi periodici

  Ok grazie gentilissimo

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E di questi quesiti che dite?

  1- devi comunicare la singola fattura riepilogativa, se il totale supera i 25'. 
2- niente da comunicare. 
ciao

----------


## maxime67

> 1- devi comunicare la singola fattura riepilogativa, se il totale supera i 25'. 
> 2- niente da comunicare. 
> ciao

  Ok. Grazie gentilissimo come sempre

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

> 1- devi comunicare la singola fattura riepilogativa, se il totale supera i 25'. 
> 2- niente da comunicare. 
> ciao

  probabilmente sarò diventato matto. Danilo perdonami ma quindi come dici tu devo inserire nella comunicazione le singole fatture con importo maggiore di 25000... sarà il raffreddore ma probabilmente per l'anno nuovo mi prenoterò un posto al manicomio

----------


## marco.M

> se un contratto prevede un compenso per il 2010 superiore ai 25 mila euro, allora l'operazione va comunicata: è irrilevante che una parte delle competenze venga fatturata nel 2011.

  ok per il contratto; però il mandato di agenzia fissa una percentuale e non un importo fisso...... quindi, secondo me, devo sommare le fatture del 2010 senza tener conto della competenza e vedere se superano la soglia; altrimenti divento matto!!!!!!! 
I contratti di leasing vanno comunicati?? Secondo me non perchè sono già comunicati dalle società di leasing..... E' corretto??

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ok per il contratto; però il mandato di agenzia fissa una percentuale e non un importo fisso...... quindi, secondo me, devo sommare le fatture del 2010 senza tener conto della competenza e vedere se superano la soglia; altrimenti divento matto!!!!!!! 
> I contratti di leasing vanno comunicati?? Secondo me non perchè sono già comunicati dalle società di leasing..... E' corretto??

  Risposte tutte positive.

----------


## marce

> ok per il contratto; però il mandato di agenzia fissa una percentuale e non un importo fisso...... quindi, secondo me, devo sommare le fatture del 2010 senza tener conto della competenza e vedere se superano la soglia; altrimenti divento matto!!!!!!!

  parliamone, perchè il bello di questo Forum è proprio questo!
.. il mio ragionamento è questo: dato che il contratto di agenzia è un contratto a tempo indeterminato (in genere), da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, e dato che per quanto riguarda lo spesometro è testualmente previsto che "per i contratti [...] da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici, l'operazione è da comunicare qualora i corrispettivi *dovuti* in un anno solare siano complessivamente di importo pari o superiore a..".. secondo me il fatto che si parli di "corrispettivi dovuti" e non di "corrispettivi fatturati" mi fa pensare che non sia sufficiente sommare le sole fatture emesse nel 2010 per valutare la rilevanza dell'operazione.  
Siccome non ho la presunzione di avere ragione per forza, se il mio ragionamento è sbagliato sarò veramente grata a chi avrà la pazienza di aiutarmi a capire dove sbaglio. 
grazie  :Smile:

----------


## lisa80

""Citazione:
Originalmente inviato da VIRGILIO77 
corretto  
se una falegnameria si rifornisce in modo continuativo di legname presso uno stesso fornitore senza nessun contratto scritto o verbale e le fatture ricevute prese singolarmente non superano la soglia di 25.000 , ma il totale annuale supera 25.000, che cosa devo comunicare?""   

> Nulla.
> ciao

  Io ho lo stesso problema...già esposto prima, laboratorio artigiano di riparazione abiti ritira sempre dagli stessi negozi abiti da modificare ma alla base non ci sono contratti scritti ne verbali, le singole fatture non sono superiori a 25000 euro ma il complessivo annuo sì.
Mi hanno consigliato di comunicare comunque...per il caso di chi si rifornisce dallo stesso fornitore per l'acquisto di legname dici di no...allora che faccio? Totalmente confusa. Grazie a chi mi vorrà rispondere! :Confused:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Siccome non ho la presunzione di avere ragione per forza, se il mio ragionamento è sbagliato sarò veramente grata a chi avrà la pazienza di aiutarmi a capire dove sbaglio. 
> grazie

  I corrispettivi periodici sono condizione sufficiente ma non necessaria per fare emergere l'obbligo. 
Nella videoconferenza di venerdì 16 si è parlato abbondantemente di questa questione, analizzando i numerosi quesiti arrivati. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## danilo sciuto

> se una falegnameria si rifornisce in modo continuativo di legname presso uno stesso fornitore senza nessun contratto scritto o verbale e le fatture ricevute prese singolarmente non superano la soglia di 25.000 , ma il totale annuale supera 25.000, che cosa devo comunicare?""

  Nulla. 
ciao

----------


## marce

> I corrispettivi periodici sono condizione sufficiente ma non necessaria per fare emergere l'obbligo.

  Se analizzo il significato logico di questa frase ne deduco che:
a) è sufficiente che si abbiano dei corrispettivi periodici per far emergere l'obbligo
b) non è necessario che si abbiano corrispettivi periodici perchè emerga l'obbligo della comunicazione 
Sono d'accordo solo con la conclusione b), mentre la a) è chiaramente non corretta in quanto l'obbligo emerge solo se i corrispettivi dovuti nell'anno superano la soglia dei 25 (nel 2010) 
Riagganciando tutto al ragionamento da cui è partito il confronto di posizioni, io direi che "i corrispettivi periodici dovuti nel 2010 superiori a 25 mila euro sono condizione sufficiente per far emergere l'obbligo della comunicazione".. e dato che dal contratto di agenzia derivano corrispettivi periodici, considerare le fatture emesse nel 2010 è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente per valutare la rilevanza dell'operazione.   

> Nella videoconferenza di venerdì 16 si è parlato abbondantemente di questa questione, analizzando i numerosi quesiti arrivati.

  mi stai dicendo "peggio per te che non hai seguito la videoconferenza, altrimenti non avresti dubbi sulla questione?"  :Frown:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Sono d'accordo solo con la conclusione b), mentre la a) è chiaramente non corretta in quanto l'obbligo emerge solo se i corrispettivi dovuti nell'anno superano la soglia dei 25 (nel 2010)

  Ovvio; ma questo vale anche per la a): se derivano corrispettivi periodici e sommano un totale di 10' euro, la comunicazione non va fatta.     

> mi stai dicendo "peggio per te che non hai seguito la videoconferenza, altrimenti non avresti dubbi sulla questione?"

  Esattamente.  :Big Grin:

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

ma questa videoconferenza non è che è stata registrata e noi poveri utenti che non abbiamo potuto seguirla possiamo avere la possibilità di essere preparati?

----------


## roby

> ma questa videoconferenza non è che è stata registrata e noi poveri utenti che non abbiamo potuto seguirla possiamo avere la possibilità di essere preparati?

  Da domani mattina, lunedì 19/12, sarà possibile acquistare la registrazione della videoconferenza: domani mattina - per acquistarla - cliccare su: Videoconferenze in diretta e registrate  :Smile:

----------


## lifestyle

> Riagganciando tutto al ragionamento da cui è partito il confronto di posizioni, io direi che "i corrispettivi periodici dovuti nel 2010 superiori a 25 mila euro sono condizione sufficiente per far emergere l'obbligo della comunicazione".. e dato che dal contratto di agenzia derivano corrispettivi periodici, considerare le fatture emesse nel 2010 è condizione necessaria ma non sufficiente per valutare la rilevanza dell'operazione.

  io ho 2 agenti
uno superava da solo nel 2010 la soglia dei 25.000 di provvigioni fatturate
l'altro li superava solo considerando premi fatturati successivamente nel 2011
x entrambi ho predisposto lo spesometro

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io ho 2 agenti
> uno superava da solo nel 2010 la soglia dei 25.000 di provvigioni fatturate
> l'altro li superava solo considerando premi fatturati successivamente nel 2011
> x entrambi ho predisposto lo spesometro

  Il principio della competenza non vale ai fini dello spesometro. Nella videconferenza di venerdì si è detto anche questo. 
ciao

----------


## lisa80

> Nulla. 
> ciao

  Grazie! Gentilissimo come sempre!

----------


## Giuseppe82

Buongiorno, 
un dubbio: in studio abbiamo già diversi modelli pronti da comunicare, secondo voi è meglio aspettare eventuali modifiche/aggiornamenti o si possono già inviare? Quanlcuno di voi ha già inviato qualche comunicazione? 
Grazie!

----------


## La matta

Noi ne abbiamo inviati una ventina, ma ne abbiamo ancora. 
Potrebbero addirittura disporre un'altra proroga... non fosse altro che per la montagna di dubbi grossi e piccoli che sono stati sollevati in giro. Cavolo... come non si sognano di mettere adempimenti a Ferragosto, dovrebbero ben pensare che una comunicazione, nuova, a Natale non s'ha da fare  :Big Grin:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Noi ne abbiamo inviati una ventina, ma ne abbiamo ancora. 
> Potrebbero addirittura disporre un'altra proroga... non fosse altro che per la montagna di dubbi grossi e piccoli che sono stati sollevati in giro. Cavolo... come non si sognano di mettere adempimenti a Ferragosto, dovrebbero ben pensare che una comunicazione, nuova, a Natale non s'ha da fare

  Io non considererò l'idea della proroga.
Invierò tutto entro il 31/12.

----------


## crisy

Le associazioni sportive dilettantistiche sono tenute alla comunicazione, vero?

----------


## marco.M

> Io non considererò l'idea della proroga.
> Invierò tutto entro il 31/12.

  Anch'io non considero l'idea proroga anche perchè, secondo me , sino al 29/30 non si saprà nulla. 
in riferimento al rapporto di agenzia, una risposta sulla banca dati del Sole 24 ore chiarisce che occorre considerare l'anno solare e non la competenza.

----------


## lifestyle

> in riferimento al rapporto di agenzia, una risposta sulla banca dati del Sole 24 ore chiarisce che occorre considerare l'anno solare e non la competenza.

  sono d'accordo
ma in assenza di un riferimento normativo specifico preferisco cmq segnalare le fatture

----------


## danilo sciuto

> sono d'accordo
> ma in assenza di un riferimento normativo specifico preferisco cmq segnalare le fatture

  Il riferimento normativo esiste eccome, ion quanto la norma parla di "fatture": esiste la fattura al 31/12? No, quindi non si comunica.

----------


## lifestyle

> Il riferimento normativo esiste eccome, ion quanto la norma parla di "fatture": esiste la fattura al 31/12? No, quindi non si comunica.

  ovvio che comunico solo le fatture del 2010 anche se complessivamente poco sotto la soglia

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ovvio che comunico solo le fatture del 2010 anche se complessivamente poco sotto la soglia

  Però, pensandoci bene, ed il tuo post mi ha aiutato in questo, direi che nopn lo comunicherei ugualmente; diversamente, tutti coloro i quali hanno un contratto dovrebbero comunicare le fatture emesse, perchè prima mo poi superereanno il limite dei 25'.
Secondo me ogni anno il contratto di rinnova.

----------


## marco.M

> Però, pensandoci bene, ed il tuo post mi ha aiutato in questo, direi che nopn lo comunicherei ugualmente; diversamente, tutti coloro i quali hanno un contratto dovrebbero comunicare le fatture emesse, perchè prima mo poi superereanno il limite dei 25'.
> Secondo me ogni anno il contratto di rinnova.

  Anche secondo me ogni anno si rinnova. Però faccaimo il caso seguente:
 - anno 2010 fatturo 10.000  per il III e IV triemstre 2009 e 10.000   per il I e II trimestre 2010. Quindi, seondo il principio dell'anno solare, no comunicazione.
 - anno 2011 fatturo 20.000  per III e IV trimestre 2010. Secondo il principio della competenza andrebbero comunicate. 
Considerato che, a mio parere, vale l'anno solare (assunto confermato anche dai relatore del Master Breve) i dubbi in merito non vengono dissipati anche poerchè se la controparte applica il principio della competenza non ci sarà mai un incrocio dei dati. 
altro caso: acconto per acquisto immobile. Secondo me non va comunicato da parte dell'immobiliare in quanto si lega all'atto di compravendita espressamente escluso dalla comunicazione. E' corretto??

----------


## marce

> Il riferimento normativo esiste eccome, ion quanto la norma parla di "fatture": esiste la fattura al 31/12? No, quindi non si comunica.

  è vero che la norma parla di fatture ma solo per l'importo da indicare, mentre per quanto riguarda la valutazione del contratto (per decidere se comunicare o meno l'operazione) dice espressamente (per i contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici) di considerare quanto dovuto nell'anno solare. 
Abbi pazienza Danilo se insisto su questo punto  :Stick Out Tongue:  dai però: male che vada potrai sempre essere il secondo utente del Forum a dirmi di cambiare mestiere  :Smile:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Anche secondo me ogni anno si rinnova. Però faccaimo il caso seguente:
>  - anno 2010 fatturo 10.000  per il III e IV triemstre 2009 e 10.000   per il I e II trimestre 2010. Quindi, seondo il principio dell'anno solare, no comunicazione.
>  - anno 2011 fatturo 20.000  per III e IV trimestre 2010. Secondo il principio della competenza andrebbero comunicate. 
> Considerato che, a mio parere, vale l'anno solare (assunto confermato anche dai relatore del Master Breve) i dubbi in merito non vengono dissipati anche poerchè se la controparte applica il principio della competenza non ci sarà mai un incrocio dei dati.

  E chi ha detto che ci deve essere un incrocio di dati tra fornitore e cliente? Nella videconferenza di venerdì del .C.T. ho posto anche nio al relatore un caso di discordanza tra dati comunicati dal fornitore dati comunicati dal cliente. Ce ne sono tanti !!   

> altro caso: acconto per acquisto immobile. Secondo me non va comunicato da parte dell'immobiliare in quanto si lega all'atto di compravendita espressamente escluso dalla comunicazione. E' corretto??

  Non ho esperienza dirtetta ma credo proprio di sì. Te lo confermerà qualcuno più preparato di me.     

> è vero che la norma parla di fatture ma solo per l'importo da indicare, mentre per quanto riguarda la valutazione del contratto (per decidere se comunicare o meno l'operazione) dice espressamente (per i contratti da cui derivano corrispettivi periodici) di considerare quanto dovuto nell'anno solare.

  Nell'anno solare .... e come si determina quanto dovuto nell'anno solare ?

----------


## marce

> Nell'anno solare .... e come si determina quanto dovuto nell'anno solare ?

  lo dice il contratto d'agenzia.. in genere il compenso viene pattuito in una percentuale sul valore di ogni affare concluso

----------


## lifestyle

> Però, pensandoci bene, ed il tuo post mi ha aiutato in questo, direi che nopn lo comunicherei ugualmente; diversamente, tutti coloro i quali hanno un contratto dovrebbero comunicare le fatture emesse, perchè prima mo poi superereanno il limite dei 25'.
> Secondo me ogni anno il contratto di rinnova.

  io ho preso come riferimento il corrispettivo finale di competenza dell'anno solare 
cmq ognuno può interpretarlo come vuole
nel dubbio comunico

----------


## giusy

Ciao a tutti, mi sorge un dubbio riguardo un'impresa artigiana che fattura la sua prestazione per complessivi  55.000 a madre e figlia, mettendo in fattura i dati di entrambe? ai fini della comunicazione L.122/10 devo dividere l'importo alle due signore?  :EEK!:

----------


## La matta

> Ciao a tutti, mi sorge un dubbio riguardo un'impresa artigiana che fattura la sua prestazione per complessivi  55.000 a madre e figlia, mettendo in fattura i dati di entrambe? ai fini della comunicazione L.122/10 devo dividere l'importo alle due signore?

  Correggetemi se sbaglio, ma in caso di fatture cointestate, a prescindere dalle percentuali di possesso degli immobili deve essere comunicato il totale della fattura per ogni intestatario. Cioè, si dovrà comunicare sia la madre che la figlia per 55.000 euro.

----------


## giusy

> Correggetemi se sbaglio, ma in caso di fatture cointestate, a prescindere dalle percentuali di possesso degli immobili deve essere comunicato il totale della fattura per ogni intestatario. Cioè, si dovrà comunicare sia la madre che la figlia per 55.000 euro.

  Infatti, ho letto le risposte Ade ai quesiti da ass.di categoria e con riferimento alle ft.cointestate occorre indicare l'importo totale della ft. per ciascun intestatario. 
Chiedo un'altra cosa: per un contratto di locazione ad uso comm.le (6 Anni) con decorrenza dal 10/02/2010 con un canone mensile di 2.100,00 + iva, che si fa?

----------


## pipelly

Per quello che riguarda l'acconto per l'acquisto di un immobile senza dubbio l'operazione può dirsi collegata alla vendita finale con rogito notarile per quel che riguarda l'imputazione del ricavo e la data della vendita ma il dubbio rimane anche a me  poichè ai fini IVA l'acconto si considera come operazione effettuata, personalmente nel dubbio se entro la data utile per l'invio non ci saranno chiarimenti in merito inserirò le fatture degli acconti superiori a 25000 euro. Tanto meglio metterli che Ometterli.!!!

----------


## Italo 52

Per quanto riguarda le somme riscosse dal titolare del bar per gli incassi dei giochi di ntrattenimento, devo considerarli corrispettivi periodici ed inserirli nello spesometro? Io penso di si, ma volevo esserne sicuro.

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

nel caos più totale sono andato a prendere il notiziario SEAC di luglio 2011 che parla della comunicazioni delle operazioni rilevanti. E viene ribadito, in grassetto, il fatto che nel 2010 vi è l'obbligo di comunicazione della SINGOLA fattura > 25.000 euro
E purtroppo non ci sono chiarimenti in merito una volta per tutte da parte di chi di dovere...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> io ho preso come riferimento il corrispettivo finale di competenza dell'anno solare 
> cmq ognuno può interpretarlo come vuole
> nel dubbio comunico

  Quindi, per capire, hai compreso anche la provvigione che sarà fatturata a gennaio 2012 ?

----------


## c@ligo

> Per quanto riguarda le somme riscosse dal titolare del bar per gli incassi dei giochi di ntrattenimento, devo considerarli corrispettivi periodici ed inserirli nello spesometro? Io penso di si, ma volevo esserne sicuro.

  Sicuramente lo sono. C'è un contratto sottostante. Quindi sono corrispettivi periodici o comunque operazioni collegate con lo stesso gestore delle macchinette.

----------


## dott.mamo

Tutte le autofatture non vanno indicate?

----------


## marco.M

> Per quello che riguarda l'acconto per l'acquisto di un immobile senza dubbio l'operazione può dirsi collegata alla vendita finale con rogito notarile per quel che riguarda l'imputazione del ricavo e la data della vendita ma il dubbio rimane anche a me  poichè ai fini IVA l'acconto si considera come operazione effettuata, personalmente nel dubbio se entro la data utile per l'invio non ci saranno chiarimenti in merito inserirò le fatture degli acconti superiori a 25000 euro. Tanto meglio metterli che Ometterli.!!!

  io sarei per non inserirli.... Chi ha detto che meglio inserire i dati anzichè ometterli? La sanzione esiste anche per comunicazione non veritiera. In questo caso inoltre, visto che i dati raccolti dall'Ade servono per lo spesometro, se l'ufficio fa qualche tipo di accertamento in capo alla controparte?? Io sarei molto cauto ad inserire questo tipo di dati........

----------


## lifestyle

> Quindi, per capire, hai compreso anche la provvigione che sarà fatturata a gennaio 2012 ?

  visto che x effetto di un premio fatturato ad inizio 2011 il volume totale delle provvigioni denunciate sul mod.Unico ha poi superato i 25000 x sicurezza faccio lo spesometro indicando le sole fatture emesse nel 2010

----------


## danilo sciuto

> visto che x effetto di un premio fatturato ad inizio 2011 il volume totale delle provvigioni denunciate sul mod.Unico ha poi superato i 25000 x sicurezza faccio lo spesometro indicando le sole fatture emesse nel 2010

  Questo contrasta con quello che hai detto prima; se non è così, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa: la competenza della provvigione non rileva ai fini dello spesometro.

----------


## lifestyle

> Questo contrasta con quello che hai detto prima; se non è così, stiamo dicendo la stessa cosa: la competenza della provvigione non rileva ai fini dello spesometro.

  si forse mi ero spiegato male
volevo solo spiegare il perchè facevo lo stesso lo spesometro pur non avendo un totale di fatture che nel 2010 arriva a 25.000

----------


## lucam78

Relativamente alle prestazioni periodiche (contratto di subappalto di importo non determinato ma con fatturazione periodica inferiore alle 25.000  ma globalmente di circa 100.000  in un anno) mi era parso di capire che dovessi indicare un solo rigo con la somma delle fatture e la data dell'ultima fatturazione. Ora invece stò leggendo che le specifiche tecniche son cambiate ed occorre indicare ogni singola fattura! :Frown:

----------


## riccardo@centromarchi.it

Buonasera a tutti...
Da sabato scorso ho installato la procedura al mio software (Bpoint - WKI) per intercettare tutte le anagrafiche aventi movimentazioni interessate alla comunicazione in oggetto; devo dirvi che dopo diversi controlli ho mio malgrado dovuto riscontrare diverse imprecisioni e problematiche tanto da dover impostare un lavoro immane per effettuare tutti i controlli necessari. Credo di poter dire al 100% che entro il termine del 31/12 non sarà possibile effettuare un lavoro preciso e corretto come credo proviamo sempre tutti a fare con il massimo impegno anche in questi casi-limite. In considerazione di ciò ho pensato al piano B: invio tutto a breve con i controlli che posso fare con il tempo rimasto (p.s. in questo periodo sto lavorando 12 ore al dì...) poi se arriverà la proroga (e arriverà....) a gennaio reinvio tutto correttamete. penso che indicativamente riguardandando bene 4 dichiarazioni al giorno entro 10 / 15 gg potrei riuscire a reinviare tutto fatto e controllato al meglio e senza pagare un euro di sanzioni.
Nel caso non arrivasse la proroga dovrò effettuare ravvedimento per le dichiarazioni errate e pagare  25 per ogni dich. (sanz. ad 1/10 dal 01.02scorso..) ma non avrò fatto un lavoro assurdo con elevatissime possibilità di errore e mi sarò fatto anche qualche giorno di vacanza,preferisco così.... cosa ne pensate?
Un saluto e buon lavoro a tutti...
R.C.

----------


## marce

> poi se arriverà la proroga (e arriverà....) a gennaio reinvio tutto correttamete

  Nella Circolare n. 24 del 30 maggio 2011, si legge: 
"Scaduti i termini di presentazione della comunicazione, il contribuente che intende rettificare o integrare la stessa può presentare, entro lultimo giorno del mese successivo alla scadenza del termine per la presentazione della comunicazione originaria, una nuova comunicazione, *senza che ciò dia luogo ad applicazione di alcuna sanzione*.
E' consentito, quindi, inviare file integralmente sostitutivi dei precedenti, sempre riferiti al medesimo anno, non oltre trenta giorni dalla scadenza del termine previsto per la trasmissione annuale dei dati." 
questo punto non mi pare sia stato modificato (o si?  :EEK!: )

----------


## pipelly

Medico di base che riceve dall'ASL 8000 euro al mese, nell'anno supera 25000 euro totali, il contratto credo possa ritenersi collegato poichè riguarda prestazioni rese al servizio sanitario in base ad un contratto. Trattandosi si operazioni esenti art. 10 vanno inserite nella comunicazione?
Leggendo la circolare ero convinto di si, leggendo l'articolo apparso oggi sul sito mi è venuto il dubbio....

----------


## paolab

> Medico di base che riceve dall'ASL 8000 euro al mese, nell'anno supera 25000 euro totali, il contratto credo possa ritenersi collegato poichè riguarda prestazioni rese al servizio sanitario in base ad un contratto. Trattandosi si operazioni esenti art. 10 vanno inserite nella comunicazione?
> Leggendo la circolare ero convinto di si, leggendo l'articolo apparso oggi sul sito mi è venuto il dubbio....

  ciao Pipelly! Peccato che non hai partecipato alla video conferenza organizzata dal Commercialista Telematico (45 euro)  :Frown:  questo e tanti altri temi sono stati trattati molto bene... comunque nel caso specifico si, ti confermo...
le operazioni vanno inserite anche se esenti, e sono tra loro collegate, il contratto è unico....  :Smile:

----------


## paolab

> Nella Circolare n. 24 del 30 maggio 2011, si legge: 
> "Scaduti i termini di presentazione della comunicazione, il contribuente che intende rettificare o integrare la stessa può presentare, entro lultimo giorno del mese successivo alla scadenza del termine per la presentazione della comunicazione originaria, una nuova comunicazione, *senza che ciò dia luogo ad applicazione di alcuna sanzione*.
> E' consentito, quindi, inviare file integralmente sostitutivi dei precedenti, sempre riferiti al medesimo anno, non oltre trenta giorni dalla scadenza del termine previsto per la trasmissione annuale dei dati." 
> questo punto non mi pare sia stato modificato (o si? )

  Ti ringrazio! Vedi come è utile questo bellissimo forum? Questo passaggio della circolare non me lo ricordavo più! 30 giorni in piu' per rettificare o integrare...

----------


## lifestyle

anche secondo il parere del 24 ore i leasing fuori dallo spesometro Le fatture di leasing fuori dallo spesometro - Il Sole 24 ORE

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ti ringrazio! Vedi come è utile questo bellissimo forum? Questo passaggio della circolare non me lo ricordavo più! 30 giorni in piu' per rettificare o integrare...

  Già !!  :Smile:  
Quindi in teoria, invio un file compilato "qualunquemente" e poi mi becco 30 gg per ravvedimento gratuito ....  :Wink:   :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## lifestyle

> Già !!  
> Quindi in teoria, invio un file compilato "qualunquemente" e poi mi becco 30 gg per ravvedimento gratuito ....

  infatti io ero tentato di inviare un file con fornitore "Babbo Natale" e cliente "Befana"  :Big Grin: 
poi rettificavo a fine gennaio  :Cool:

----------


## riccardo@centromarchi.it

In effetti il contenuto della circolare 24 parla chiaro (e arrivati a questo punto meno male che l'abbiamo ricordato...) i miei dubbi nascono da quanto esposto le scorsa settimana dal relatore del MASTER Breve Euroconference che ipotizzava un discorso diverso per l'aspetto sanzionatorio dopo la 1°proroga  (da ottobre 11 a dicembre 11) forse varrebbe la pena approfondire il dicorso...
 Mi piacerebbe sapere dai colleghi se qualcuno ha avuto dei problemi con le l'estrapolazione delle comunicazioni dal software di contabilità... io come ribadito nel post precedente ho troivato parecchie imprecisioni... 
Buon lavoro e buona giornata  
R.C.

----------


## maxime67

> E di questi quesiti che dite?

  1- devi comunicare la singola fattura riepilogativa, se il totale supera i 25'. 
Articolo del SOLE 24 ORE di oggi 21/12/2011 (Pag.38): "IMPRESA EDILE DOVREBBE SEGNALARE GLI ACQUISTI SOTTO SOGLIA FATTI DAI DIVERSI FORNITORI DELLO STESSO CANTIERE PERCHE' ESISTE UN COLLEGAMENTO DI NATURA OGGETTIVA. GLI STESSI FORNITORI NON 
DOVREBBERO INVECE COMUNICARE LE OPERAZIONI PERCHE' SOTTO SOGLIA, E PER CIASCUNO DI ESSI, PRIVE DI COLLEGAMENTO. Non ci capisco più niente. Comunicare in base al totale della fattura differita come avevamo deciso oppure in base la cantiere di destinazione del materiale? TUTTO IN ALTO MARE. Voi che dite? Ipotesi nostra od ipotesi SOLE 24 ORE?

----------


## granny

> 1- devi comunicare la singola fattura riepilogativa, se il totale supera i 25'. 
> Articolo del SOLE 24 ORE di oggi 21/12/2011 (Pag.38): "IMPRESA EDILE DOVREBBE SEGNALARE GLI ACQUISTI SOTTO SOGLIA FATTI DAI DIVERSI FORNITORI DELLO STESSO CANTIERE PERCHE' ESISTE UN COLLEGAMENTO DI NATURA OGGETTIVA. GLI STESSI FORNITORI NON 
> DOVREBBERO INVECE COMUNICARE LE OPERAZIONI PERCHE' SOTTO SOGLIA, E PER CIASCUNO DI ESSI, PRIVE DI COLLEGAMENTO. Non ci capisco più niente. Comunicare in base al totale della fattura differita come avevamo deciso oppure in base la cantiere di destinazione del materiale? TUTTO IN ALTO MARE. Voi che dite? Ipotesi nostra od ipotesi SOLE 24 ORE?

  Buongiorno a tutti. Questo post mi spiazza, devo comunicare in base ai contratti stipulati singolarmente con i fornitori oppure prendere in considerazione l'intero cantiere? Se fosse così dovrei considerare tutte le fatture!!! :Confused:

----------


## La matta

> 1- devi comunicare la singola fattura riepilogativa, se il totale supera i 25'. 
> Articolo del SOLE 24 ORE di oggi 21/12/2011 (Pag.38): "IMPRESA EDILE DOVREBBE SEGNALARE GLI ACQUISTI SOTTO SOGLIA FATTI DAI DIVERSI FORNITORI DELLO STESSO CANTIERE PERCHE' ESISTE UN COLLEGAMENTO DI NATURA OGGETTIVA. GLI STESSI FORNITORI NON 
> DOVREBBERO INVECE COMUNICARE LE OPERAZIONI PERCHE' SOTTO SOGLIA, E PER CIASCUNO DI ESSI, PRIVE DI COLLEGAMENTO. Non ci capisco più niente. Comunicare in base al totale della fattura differita come avevamo deciso oppure in base la cantiere di destinazione del materiale? TUTTO IN ALTO MARE. Voi che dite? Ipotesi nostra od ipotesi SOLE 24 ORE?

  Ma stiamo scherzando!?!? _Adesso_ spunta fuori una cosa simile? Impossibile, materialmente impossibile. E che senso avrebbe, ai fini dei controlli? 
(Vado a giocare al Superenalotto... sia mai che riesca a liberarmi da tutte queste assurdità una volta per tutte. Non ne ho più voglia, signori. A me, la notte piace dormire senza sognare di lavorare)

----------


## fabrizio

Ma le nostre fatture di consulenza per tenuta contabilità voi le considerate come contratto a corrispettivi periodici?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> 1- devi comunicare la singola fattura riepilogativa, se il totale supera i 25'. 
> Articolo del SOLE 24 ORE di oggi 21/12/2011 (Pag.38): "IMPRESA EDILE DOVREBBE SEGNALARE GLI ACQUISTI SOTTO SOGLIA FATTI DAI DIVERSI FORNITORI DELLO STESSO CANTIERE PERCHE' ESISTE UN COLLEGAMENTO DI NATURA OGGETTIVA. GLI STESSI FORNITORI NON DOVREBBERO INVECE COMUNICARE LE OPERAZIONI PERCHE' SOTTO SOGLIA, E PER CIASCUNO DI ESSI, PRIVE DI COLLEGAMENTO.

  Il mio parere vale ben poco, rispetto a quello del 24ore, però non vedo la norma che mi chiede il collegamento OGGETTIVO. 
Non sono d'accordo con questa che è solo una interpretazione.

----------


## Hraw

Ho un dubbio che non riesco a risolvere, nel caso di una fattura registrata a fine 2010 ma in parte di competenza del 2011 come mi devo comportare? cioè se su 15000 euro di totale solo per la metà sono di competenza di dicembre la restante metà di gennaio 2011 devo comunicare solo i 7500 del 2010? non riesco a trovare niente di scritto da nessuna parte perché si parla più che altro di data di registrazione. I 15000 fanno parte di altri pagamenti a tranche di un contratto.

----------


## lifestyle

> Ho un dubbio che non riesco a risolvere, nel caso di una fattura registrata a fine 2010 ma in parte di competenza del 2011 come mi devo comportare? cioè se su 15000 euro di totale solo per la metà sono di competenza di dicembre la restante metà di gennaio 2011 devo comunicare solo i 7500 del 2010? non riesco a trovare niente di scritto da nessuna parte perché si parla più che altro di data di registrazione.

  è uno di quei casi x cui occorrerebbe un chiarimento da parte dell'ADE in quanto non si capisce quale sia la soglia da considerare 
io ho contattato i clienti che avevano questa casistica (compreso chi ha emesso documenti frazionati a cavallo dei 2 anni) e d'accordo con loro ho deciso di inserire le fatture emesse nel 2010 nello spesometro
cmq nel tuo caso la fattura o la inserisci x intero o la lasci fuori

----------


## granny

Un stesso fornitore ha emesso fatture per due contratti distinti uno inferiore ai 25.000 uno superiore. Io ho considerato solamente le fatture del contratto superiore mentre non ho inserito le altre. Ora mi sorge il dubbio che essendo lo stesso fornitore devo inserirle entrambe!!

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Da qualche giorno mi sono messo "sotto" per lo spesometro. la Circolare 24/e dell'Agenzia, dopo avermi demolito il morale per 10 pagine, sembra a mio parere abbastanza chiara quando specifica con un paragrafo a parte che, in coerenza con lo spirito di semplificazione (sic!), vanno comunicate LE SOLE OPERAZIONI PER LE QUALI E' EMESSA O RICEVUTA UNA FATTURA DI IMPORTO NON INFERIORE A 25000.
> A mio giudizio quindi l'agenzia pone l'accento non più sull'operazione, ma proprio sul singolo documento, quasi a dire mandate qualcosa che di qua ad aprile lo togliamo quest'adempimento. 
> Perchè è chiaro che quest'adempimento è impossibile. Quando partecipai ad un convegno su tale adempimento, il relatore, un illustre commercialista, ammise che l'unica vera soluzione era INVIARE TUTTO, atteso che non vi fosse sanzione per eccesso di comunicazione e che era troppo oneroso stare a verificare soglie e sogliole varie.
> Io comunicherò solo queste operazioni a questo punto. voi che farete?

  In effetti leggendo quel capoverso, l'interpretazione corretta appare proprio quella di indicare solo le singole operazioni superiori ai 25.000, in barba ai discorsi sulle operazioni frazionate e sui corrispettivi periodici. Se così fosse però, perchè nel programma di compilazione sono già indicati nei menù a tendina anche queste due opzioni? 
Riguardo poi appunto ai corrispettivi periodici, penso ad esempio ad un agente di commercio con 4 fatture per quasi 90.000 euro, quindi tutte di importo inferiore ai 25.000, ma di importo complessivamente superiore, dovrò valorizzare ben 4 campi con lo stesso soggetto interessato ecc.?

----------


## lifestyle

> Un stesso fornitore ha emesso fatture per due contratti distinti uno inferiore ai 25.000 uno superiore. Io ho considerato solamente le fatture del contratto superiore mentre non ho inserito le altre. Ora mi sorge il dubbio che essendo lo stesso fornitore devo inserirle entrambe!!

  se i contratti non sono fra loro collegati hai fatto bene

----------


## Hraw

Personalmente ho inserito tutti le fatture degli stessi clienti/fornitori che nell'ammontare superavano la soglia in quanto credo di aver capito si presuppone una "fornitura" o un contratto.

----------


## granny

> Personalmente ho inserito tutti le fatture degli stessi clienti/fornitori che nell'ammontare superavano la soglia in quanto credo di aver capito si presuppone una "fornitura" o un contratto.

  Ho due contratti scritti relativi a due forniture diverse dello stesso fornitore.

----------


## maxime67

> Il mio parere vale ben poco, rispetto a quello del 24ore, però non vedo la norma che mi chiede il collegamento OGGETTIVO. 
> Non sono d'accordo con questa che è solo una interpretazione.

  Sono d'accordo con te infatti io invio in base alla fattura differita. Ad un eventuale controllo darò le opportune spiegazioni e le mie interpretazioni.

----------


## xxxMANUxxx

le operazioni esenti art. 74 (tipo fatture di acquisto TOTOBIT o simili) vanno comunicate? il mio software mi filtra soltanto quelle imponili ai fini IVA. 
Inoltre, io come studio, che ho un contratto con il software di contabilità con pagamenti periodici mensili inferiori a 25000, totale fatture annue inferiore a 25000, contratto annuo che si rinnova di anno in anno, non comunico niente per il 2010 giusto???

----------


## pipelly

> ciao Pipelly! Peccato che non hai partecipato alla video conferenza organizzata dal Commercialista Telematico (45 euro)  questo e tanti altri temi sono stati trattati molto bene... comunque nel caso specifico si, ti confermo...
> le operazioni vanno inserite anche se esenti, e sono tra loro collegate, il contratto è unico....

  Ciao, purtroppo in occasione della videoconferenza avevo impegni inderogabili, ma toglimi una curiosità, perchè hai messo fra parentesi il costo della videoconferenza? Spero che  non pensi che io non abbia partecipato per il costo !!!!!!
Meno male che mi conosce sa che non è per questo.

----------


## borisaka

scusate ma sul software delle agenzie delle entrate nella casella importo dovuto cosa ci si mette l'imponibile o il totale della fattura????? :Confused:

----------


## missi

> Relativamente alle prestazioni periodiche (contratto di subappalto di importo non determinato ma con fatturazione periodica inferiore alle 25.000  ma globalmente di circa 100.000  in un anno) mi era parso di capire che dovessi indicare un solo rigo con la somma delle fatture e la data dell'ultima fatturazione. Ora invece stò leggendo che le specifiche tecniche son cambiate ed occorre indicare ogni singola fattura!

  
Mi dici dove hai letto questa specifica? Io ho inserito tutto indicando un solo rigo, come da comunicazione AdE 11.10.11, non vorrei dover rifare tutto!!!  
Nuovo quesito:
Cliente con due uffici distaccati, nel 2010 dallo stesso fornitore sono stati forniti lavori in cartongesso e arredamento (appunto per l'apertura dei due uffici nuovi) con ammontare complessivo sup. a 25.000 .....considero i due uffici come un unico contratto o li separo e quindi di conseguenza non indico nulla nello spesometro? 
Per lo stesso cliente il fornitore di hardware e software ha emesso fatture per un totale sup. a 25.000 ....che fare? Si indicano tutte? o magari si puó mettere il totale?  :Confused:

----------


## borisaka

> scusate ma sul software delle agenzie delle entrate nella casella importo dovuto cosa ci si mette l'imponibile o il totale della fattura?????

  va messo l'imponibile giusto??
perchè c'è scritto importo dovuto???

----------


## danyp

al netto dell'imposta quindi l'imponibile e invece su modalità di pagamento quale la differenza tra importo frazionato e corrispettivi periodici..? Sono entrambi fatture che singolarmente non superano il limite ma la differenza? Forse per frazionato si intende un contratto a cavallo dei due anni?

----------


## SILVIA70

Buongiorno,
avrei due quesiti per la comunicazione ex art. 21 DL 78/2010
1)      contratto di appalto stipulato nel 2009 per euro 50.00,00 di cui fatturati nel 2009 45.000,00 e nel 2010 5.000.
La fattura del 2010 va inserita nella comunicazione? 
2)      Contratti di appalto con corrispettivo globale e fatturazione a stato di avanzamento lavori SAL, con durata di due anni. Bisogna inserire nella comunicazione solo le operazioni effettivamente fatturante nellanno che superano la soglia stabilita, o anche quelle al di sotto della soglia?
Grazie.

----------


## borisaka

> al netto dell'imposta quindi l'imponibile e invece su modalità di pagamento quale la differenza tra importo frazionato e corrispettivi periodici..? Sono entrambi fatture che singolarmente non superano il limite ma la differenza? Forse per frazionato si intende un contratto a cavallo dei due anni?

  per corrispettivi periodici si intendono quei corrispettivi fissi derivanti da contratti (classico esempio gli affitti attivi e passivi) che sono quindi importi periodici e costanti
per importi frazionati invece si intendono le forniture che magari prese singolarmente non superano la soglia ma che considerate nell'intero anno solare sì.. 
il mio dubbio però è: nel momento in cui io decido di indicare tutte le forniture fatte a un cliente, o ricevute da un fornitore, in un unico rigo (io faccio così altrimenti si fa il 2012 che sto ancora compilando il 2010) devo ugualmente indicare importo frazionato o a quel punti devo indicare importo non frazionato??

----------


## La matta

> va messo l'imponibile giusto??
> perchè c'è scritto importo dovuto???

  Direi che si procede sempre per imponibili e iva a parte, visto che c'è appunto una casella apposita per l'importo dell'iva.
Perchè c'è scritto importo dovuto? Perchè sono leggi fatte coi piedi e spiegate anche peggio. Mi domando se sia per reale incapacità di chi se ne occupa, o se sia un calcolo voluto, quali ne siano le cause.

----------


## Wipperman

CASO 1) 
2010 acconto per compravendita immobile 40.000 
2011 rogito notarile con indicato l'acconto corrisposto 
Segnalo acconto per spesometro ? 
CASO 2)  
2010 acconto per compravendita immobile 40.000 
2011 cessione preliminare  
Segnalo acconto per spesometro?

----------


## danilo sciuto

http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...ffbdf0e0baed4d

----------


## pipelly

*IN questo momento ho ricevuto un sms dall'ordine con il quale mi informano che il termine per comunicare le operazioni è slittato al 31/01/2012.*

----------


## Niccolò

http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...ffbdf0e0baed4d 
A questo punto perchè non prevedere un'unica scadenza il 30 Aprile?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dott.mamo

Perché il 30 aprile diventerà 31 dicembre  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Niccolò

> Perché il 30 aprile diventerà 31 dicembre

  Non è possibile, il 31 Dicembre 2012 il mondo sarà già finito   :EEK!:   :EEK!:    :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## dott.mamo

ah giusto, allora 01/12/12, così siamo dentro  :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

IIIIITAAAAALIIAAAAA SI', ITALIA NO, ITALIA BOOM, la terra dei cachi.

----------


## lifestyle

> IIIIITAAAAALIIAAAAA SI', ITALIA NO, ITALIA BOOM, la terra dei cachi.

  e ora spettiamoci la circolare il 30 di gennaio  :Big Grin:

----------


## La matta

> IIIIITAAAAALIIAAAAA SI', ITALIA NO, ITALIA BOOM, la terra dei cachi.

  e poi aspettiamo l'altra del 29 aprile... vai così che va bene

----------


## danilo sciuto

> IIIIITAAAAALIIAAAAA SI', ITALIA NO, ITALIA BOOM, la terra dei cachi.

  Quoto.   

> e ora spettiamoci la circolare il 30 di gennaio

  Eh no; io invio domattina.  :Wink:    

> e poi aspettiamo l'altra del 29 aprile... vai così che va bene

  E' in occasioni come questa che mi viene voglia di cambiare mestiere....

----------


## AlessandroV.

Io ormai sono in fase piuttosto avanzata, per cui penso che li chiuderò tutti adesso, salvo nuovo software ecc. 
Tuttavia mi resta un dubbio sostanziale. Le fatture da indicare sono solo quelle pagate/riscosse o tutte quelle emesse/ricevute anche se ancora "in sospeso"? Da quello che ho potuto decifrare, si dovrebbe trattare della seconda opzione, ma quella formula sul software di compilazione "metodo di pagamento", non mi lascia tranquillo...

----------


## maxime67

> Daccordo con LucZan. Ho lo stesso problema e mi comporto in uguale modo, salvo istruzioni più chiare dell'ultim'ora.

  Provvedimento Agenzia delle Entrate di oggi 21.12.2011 "Proroga termini della presentazione SPESOMETRO al 31.01.2012.

----------


## borisaka

anche io voglio spedire il tutto prima possibile anche se secondo me è impossibile evitare errori perchè sono troppi i casi particolari 
comunque vi sottopongo 2 quesiti: 
1) nel momento in cui accorpo tutte le forniture rese o ricevute in un unico rigo va comunque indicato "importo frazionato" o "importo non frazionato"? 
2) secondo voi va comunicata una fattura di 50.000 euro emessa per "integrazione fattura n. xxx del 31.12.2009" - iva n.i. art. 8 comma 1 (la fattura è emessa però a un cliente italiano) 
grazie x le eventuali ulteriori delucidazioni

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Le fatture da indicare sono solo quelle pagate/riscosse o tutte quelle emesse/ricevute anche se ancora "in sospeso"? Da quello che ho potuto decifrare, si dovrebbe trattare della seconda opzione, ma quella formula sul software di compilazione "metodo di pagamento", non mi lascia tranquillo...

  Effettivamente si tratta di una dizione che trae in inganno, ma ai fini dello spesometro vale quanto hai scritto.   

> 1) nel momento in cui accorpo tutte le forniture rese o ricevute in un unico rigo va comunque indicato "importo frazionato" o "importo non frazionato"? 
> 2) secondo voi va comunicata una fattura di 50.000 euro emessa per "integrazione fattura n. xxx del 31.12.2009" - iva n.i. art. 8 comma 1 (la fattura è emessa però a un cliente italiano) 
> grazie x le eventuali ulteriori delucidazioni

  1) importo frazionato
2) credo sia esclusa la fattura ex art. 8.

----------


## Umby

> 1) importo frazionato

  Immagina un contratto che inizia a marzo 2010 e finisce in ottobre 2010. In questo caso l'importo che tu comunichi è "non frazionato" (cioe' l'importo è il totale del contratto) 
Viceversa,
se hai un contratto che parte da ottobre 2010 e prosegue nel 2011, l'importo che tu comunichi fa riferimento alle sole fatture del 2010 (in questo caso quindi si tratta di una frazione dell'importo totale, in quanto la parte successiva la comunicherai nella prossima dichiarazione). In questo caso, quindi, è corretto comunicare "importo frazionato". In questo caso, l'importo che si comunica potrebbe anche essere inferiore a 25.000.

----------


## marce

> Immagina un contratto che inizia a marzo 2010 e finisce in ottobre 2010. In questo caso l'importo che tu comunichi è "non frazionato" (cioe' l'importo è il totale del contratto)

  Non sono d'accordo con questo!
secondo me è sempre frazionato, perchè anche se l'importo comunicato è tutto del 2010, è comunque suddiviso in diverse fatture.. e quindi è "frazionato"!
ma vediamo che dicono gli esperti..  :Smile:

----------


## Umby

> Non sono d'accordo con questo!

  Faccio riferimento alla comunicazione del 11 ottobre 2011 (quesiti e risposte) 
Alla domanda num. 2 si parla di un contratto suddiviso in 2 anni (2.000 euro il primo anno, e 2.000 euro il secondo anno), e si chiede se comunicare o meno il tutto. (2.000 + 2.000 = 4.000, quindi superiore a 3.000). 
La risposta è la seguente: *"L'importo va verificato con riferimento al valore complessivo dei contratti collegati ...... omissis ... Piu' precisamente dovranno essere comunicati con la "modalità di pagamento" = 2, quali importi frazionati.*

----------


## marce

> Faccio riferimento alla comunicazione del 11 ottobre 2011 (quesiti e risposte) 
> Alla domanda num. 2 si parla di un contratto suddiviso in 2 anni (2.000 euro il primo anno, e 2.000 euro il secondo anno), e si chiede se comunicare o meno il tutto. (2.000 + 2.000 = 4.000, quindi superiore a 3.000). 
> La risposta è la seguente: *"L'importo va verificato con riferimento al valore complessivo dei contratti collegati ...... omissis ... Piu' precisamente dovranno essere comunicati con la "modalità di pagamento" = 2, quali importi frazionati.*

   :Confused: 
ma non stavamo parlando di fatture tutte del 2010?
il fatto che sia frazionato il caso riportato nella domanda num. 2 non esclude che possa esserlo anche il caso di cui discutiamo..

----------


## dott.mamo

> Faccio riferimento alla comunicazione del 11 ottobre 2011 (quesiti e risposte) 
> Alla domanda num. 2 si parla di un contratto suddiviso in 2 anni (2.000 euro il primo anno, e 2.000 euro il secondo anno), e si chiede se comunicare o meno il tutto. (2.000 + 2.000 = 4.000, quindi superiore a 3.000). 
> La risposta è la seguente: *"L'importo va verificato con riferimento al valore complessivo dei contratti collegati ...... omissis ... Piu' precisamente dovranno essere comunicati con la "modalità di pagamento" = 2, quali importi frazionati.*

  E nell'esempio va indicata la ft.di 2.000 nel 2010 perché nel 2011 complessivamente supera 3.000.

----------


## marce

> E nell'esempio va indicata la ft.di 2.000 nel 2010 perché nel 2011 complessivamente supera 3.000.

   :Confused: 
da come vedo io le cose nell'esempio non va indicata la ft. di 2.000 nel 2010 perchè anche se nel 2011 complessivamente supera 3.000, le operazioni rilevanti nel 2010 sono solo quelle che superano i 25.000.

----------


## Umby

> da come vedo io le cose nell'esempio non va indicata la ft. di 2.000 nel 2010 perchè anche se nel 2011 complessivamente supera 3.000, le operazioni rilevanti nel 2010 sono solo quelle che superano i 25.000.

  Aspetta...
L'esempio del quesito 2 fa riferimento alla regola generale dei 3.000 Euro ( il 2010 è un caso a parte, dove l'importo minimo è stato spostato a 25.000 ). 
Quindi, l'esempio da me citato (2.000 [2010] + 2.000 [2011]), supera lo soglia dei 3.000, e quindi va comunicata sia nel 2010 che nel 2011 riportando per entrambi anni il valore 2.000 ed ancora il campo "importo frazionato".

----------


## AlessandroV.

Secondo voi una ditta che rifornisce supermercati e ristoranti di prodotti lattiero-caseari, effettuando verso alcuni clienti mediamente una consegna al mese, tutte di importo inferiore ai 25.000, ma complessivamente superiori, può essere configuarata come prestazione continuativa, pur in assenza di un contratto di somministrazione scritto.
Da come ho interpretato io le circolari AdE, potrebbe essere rischiesto l'inserimento anche in virtù di un contratto "verbale", per cui sarei propenso all'inserimento, ma in questo caso dovrei indicare tutte le singole fatture, oppure come sento da più parti è sufficiente indicare gli estremi (data e numero) dell'ultima abbinandoli con l'intero importo della fornitura annuale?
Riguardo poi al tipo di operazione si è di fronte ad una prestazione periodica (ogni mese, sebbene con inporti sempre diversi) oppure frazionata secondo voi?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Secondo voi una ditta che rifornisce supermercati e ristoranti di prodotti lattiero-caseari, effettuando verso alcuni clienti mediamente una consegna al mese, tutte di importo inferiore ai 25.000, ma complessivamente superiori, può essere configuarata come prestazione continuativa, pur in assenza di un contratto di somministrazione scritto.
> Da come ho interpretato io le circolari AdE, potrebbe essere rischiesto l'inserimento anche in virtù di un contratto "verbale", per cui sarei propenso all'inserimento, ma in questo caso dovrei indicare tutte le singole fatture, oppure come sento da più parti è sufficiente indicare gli estremi (data e numero) dell'ultima abbinandoli con l'intero importo della fornitura annuale?
> Riguardo poi al tipo di operazione si è di fronte ad una prestazione periodica (ogni mese, sebbene con inporti sempre diversi) oppure frazionata secondo voi?

  
Partiamo da una cosa: 'sto contratto verbale esiste o no? In altre parole, il cliente ha l'obbligo di comprare dal fornitore oppure no?

----------


## danyp

proroga al 31/01 nella speranza che arrivino chiarimenti!  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## La matta

> proroga al 31/01 nella speranza che arrivino chiarimenti!

  ... costringendoci a rifare metà del già inviato  :Mad:

----------


## borisaka

> Non sono d'accordo con questo!
> secondo me è sempre frazionato, perchè anche se l'importo comunicato è tutto del 2010, è comunque suddiviso in diverse fatture.. e quindi è "frazionato"!
> ma vediamo che dicono gli esperti..

  infatti anche secondo me è così
se io rifornisco un cliente esclusivamente nel 2010 emettendo per esempio 10 fatture da 3.000 euro ognuna io credo che l'importo di 30.000 euro annui vada comunque comunicato come "importo frazionato" allo stesso modo in cui si farebbe se si indicassero, anzichè l'intero importo in un unico rigo, i singoli importi delle 10 fatture in 10 righe diverse

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Partiamo da una cosa: 'sto contratto verbale esiste o no? In altre parole, il cliente ha l'obbligo di comprare dal fornitore oppure no?

  Bè io non lo intenderei tanto come un obbligo del cliente, quanto un'accordo a ricevere costantemente quelle forniture. Per capirci, il cliente ogni volta che finisce la merce chiama la ditta che lo rifornisce con l'emissione di un DDT e a fine mese prepara la fattura differita ad una scadenza fissa.
Tuttavia il cliente potrebbe liberamente anche fornirsi da altri e magari lo fa già, sebbene per altri tipi di prodotti similari.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Bè io non lo intenderei tanto come un obbligo del cliente, quanto un'accordo a ricevere costantemente quelle forniture. Per capirci, il cliente ogni volta che finisce la merce chiama la ditta che lo rifornisce con l'emissione di un DDT e a fine mese prepara la fattura differita ad una scadenza fissa.
> Tuttavia il cliente potrebbe liberamente anche fornirsi da altri e magari lo fa già, sebbene per altri tipi di prodotti similari.

  Se è libero di rivolgersi ad altri fornitori, si tratta allora di contratti NON collegati, e quindi vanno comunicati solo se singolarmente superiori al limite.

----------


## frensis80

> Se è libero di rivolgersi ad altri fornitori, si tratta allora di contratti NON collegati, e quindi vanno comunicati solo se singolarmente superiori al limite.

  anche secondo me è così però non riesco a trovare niente di "ufficiale" che supporti questa tesi... confrontandomi anche con altri colleghi le opinioni sono discordanti in quanto nel contratto verbale di fornitura può rientrarci un pò tutto...

----------


## AlessandroV.

> Se è libero di rivolgersi ad altri fornitori, si tratta allora di contratti NON collegati, e quindi vanno comunicati solo se singolarmente superiori al limite.

  Sinceramente non ne sono proprio sicuro al 100%. Alla fine le fatture sono tutti i mesi e sempre con la stessa data. Nel dubbio non è sempre "melius abundare quam deficere"? E' prevista una sanzione in caso di comunicazioni "eccessive", posto che questo è uno dei casi tipici di norma poco chiara?

----------


## ergo3

CONTRATTO D'APPALTO nell EDILIZIA 
Se ho stipulato, come cliente, un contratto d'appalto iniziato nel 2009 a SAL e la somma delle singole fatture dei SAL riferite al 2010 superano i 25.000 €, dovrò inserire un unico rigo con la somma delle fatture del 2010 oppure inserire ogni singola fattura selezionando, nelle modalità di pagamento, il codice 3 "corrisspettivi periodici"?

----------


## La matta

> CONTRATTO D'APPALTO nell EDILIZIA 
> Se ho stipulato, come cliente, un contratto d'appalto iniziato nel 2009 a SAL e la somma delle singole fatture dei SAL riferite al 2010 superano i 25.000 , dovrò inserire un unico rigo con la somma delle fatture del 2010 oppure inserire ogni singola fattura selezionando, nelle modalità di pagamento, il codice 3 "corrisspettivi periodici"?

  Io avrei detto "frazionati".

----------


## ergo3

> Io avrei detto "frazionati".

  La matta, sono il matto.  :Big Grin:  
Allora..... sul fatto del codice 3 corrispettivi periodici, le laconiche istruzioni al programma, allegate al provvedimento, dicono:
"3)È da utilizzare il codice 3 nel caso dei contratti di
appalto, somministrazione e/o a corrispettivi periodici." 
Io inserirei le singole dei sal mettendo il codice 3. In tal modo, anche quelle inferiori a 25.000 €, corrispondenti alla stessa PIVA del fornitore, saranno esposte. BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOH e poi aggiungerei....................e stik....
A quest'ora di questo giorno

----------


## La matta

> La matta, sono il matto.

  ... E tutti insieme  balliamo in questo manicomio, per quel che resta del giorno! :Big Grin: 
Beh, sì, appalto è codice 3, apparentemente. E io sono davvero stanca e non ci capisco più niente. Però, se è un unico contratto, allora probabilmente andrebbe inserito come totale in un'unica riga.
Mi domando se faranno davvero delle sanzioni, per questo adempimento. E' un peccato che sia solo telematico. Gliel'avrei mandato volentieri in formato cartaceo non conforme (leggi: striscia di carta igienica, possibilmente usata)  :Big Grin:

----------


## ergo3

> ... E tutti insieme  balliamo in questo manicomio, per quel che resta del giorno!
> Beh, sì, appalto è codice 3, apparentemente. E io sono davvero stanca e non ci capisco più niente. Però, se è un unico contratto, allora probabilmente andrebbe inserito come totale in un'unica riga.
> Mi domando se faranno davvero delle sanzioni, per questo adempimento. E' un peccato che sia solo telematico. Gliel'avrei mandato volentieri in formato cartaceo non conforme (leggi: striscia di carta igienica, possibilmente usata)

  SECONDO ME 
SE PROPRIO fosse NECESSARIO IMPORRE QUESTO ADEMPIMENTO:
- clienti titolari di P.IVA: tutte le operazioni fatturate (con indicazione del solo n. di P.IVA e non anche del codice fiscale  :Mad: );
- consumatori finali: operazioni non inferiori a  3.600. 
La persona fisica, se anche titolare di p.iva, nel caso di acquisto per la sfera privata deve indicare il CF, altrimenti la P.IVA. Imporre la deduzione dei costi, nella determinazione dei redditi d'impresa e profess, documentati unicamente da fatture con indicazione della p.IVA (in modo perentorio). 
Il primo adempimento servirebbe a scongiurare fenomeni di falsa fatturazione con collegate detrazioni indebite dell IVA e deduz.dal reddito. A livello di misura della spesa ai fini dell'accertamento induttivo del reddito, siccome il reddito delle imprese e dei professionisti, ancorchè determinati in modo differente, derivano da un calcolo analitico (salvo eccezioni), a che cappero mi servirebbe tale adempimento se non per scongiurare solamente il pericolo di cui sopra (costi fittizi)?
Analizzerei le RILEVANTI discordanze negli incroci dei dati, con un alert automatico. RILEVANTI, dico. 
Qualcuno direbbe, facile .... Ed io risponderei, i dati dell'attuale spesometro come li utilizzereste? Ci saranno discordanze infinite negli incroci. Ergo, sarebbe come avere nulla. 
Per i consumatori finali, andrebbe bene il limite e migliorabile il discorso attuale dello spesometro. 
Me vabbè

----------


## TIAN

Sono un muovo membro di questo forum, sono una dottoressa commercialista e spero di trovare colleghi con i quali interagire. Avrei bisogno di chiarimenti sullo spesometro che per fortuna e' stato prorogato al 31/1/12. Faccio un esempio pratico. Ho un cliente edile che ha 3 cantieri nel 2010 per i quali ha affidato parte dei lavori a ditte terze. Siccome l'agenzia parla di contratti anche verbali , io ipotizzo che ogni volta che viene aperto un cantiere il mio cliente prende accordi con la ditta prescelta. Adesso sul cantiere 1 parte dei lavori vengono affidati alla ditta alfa, sul il cantiere 2 alla ditta beta ed il 3 ad alfa . Se so che tra il 2010 e 2011 per il cantiere 1 il totale lavori fatturati supera i 25.000 e per cantiere 3 non ha superato i 25.000, nello spesometro 2010 cosa devo inserire? Solo la fatture 2010 del cantiere 1 ( per il quale il tot lavori supera i 25.000) oppure tutte le fatture acquisti registrate nel 2010 della ditta alfa di tutti i cantieri ( 1 e 3 )? Grazie

----------


## Umby

> Solo la fatture 2010 del cantiere 1 ( per il quale il tot lavori supera i 25.000) oppure tutte le fatture acquisti registrate nel 2010 della ditta alfa di tutti i cantieri ( 1 e 3 )? Grazie

  Direi la seconda.
Non darei molto importanza al fatto che alcune fatture sono del cantiere 1 ed altre al cantiere 3. In ogni caso ci sta un contratto ( o ce ne sono 2, uno per ogni cantiere).  Quindi, valuterei il fornitore per intero.

----------


## Umby

> Non sono d'accordo con questo!
> secondo me è sempre frazionato, perchè anche se l'importo comunicato è tutto del 2010, è comunque suddiviso in diverse fatture.. e quindi è "frazionato"!
> ma vediamo che dicono gli esperti..

   

> infatti anche secondo me è così
> se io rifornisco un cliente esclusivamente nel 2010 emettendo per esempio 10 fatture da 3.000 euro ognuna io credo che l'importo di 30.000 euro annui vada comunque comunicato come "importo frazionato" allo stesso modo in cui si farebbe se si indicassero, anzichè l'intero importo in un unico rigo, i singoli importi delle 10 fatture in 10 righe diverse

  Quando le istruzioni sono poco chiare, è leggittimo che ci possano essere pareri diversi. 
La mia affermazione non scaturisce dalla circolare di maggio ( in quanto questo campo non esisteva ancora, ma è stato introdotto successivamente [nuovo tracciato di settembre 2011]). 
le uniche istruzioni su questo campo sono presenti nelle "Norme di compilazione" del programma "Compilazione Spesometro". Si tratta del programma che l'ADE mette a disposizione di utenti che non hanno un software capace di generare il file, costretti quindi alla compilazione manuale. 
Leggiamo insieme cosa dice:  _3.4.1 Modalità di pagamento (tipo di record 1,2 e 3) : Il campo può essere valorizzato con uno dei seguenti codici: 
1  Importo non frazionato;
2  Importo frazionato;
3 - Corrispettivi periodici; 
1)Si utilizzerà il codice 1 quando loperazione che viene comunicata è superiore agli importi previsti dallart.2 del Provvedimento 22 dicembre 2010 ed è a sè stante. 
2)Si indicherà il codice 2 quando loperazione comunicata è una quota parte di un insieme di operazioni complessivamente superiore agli importi previsti dallart.2 del Provvedimento 22 dicembre 2010; in questo caso limporto della parte delloperazione comunicata può essere inferiore alla soglia di 3.000 o 3.600 . Ad esempio un acquisto per il quale sono state emesse piu' fatture in più anni di un bene il cui valore complessivo supera la soglia prevista per la comunicazione. In caso di contratti per i quali non è possibile determinare il corrispettivo complessivo ovvero non è stato ancora determinato è possibile comunicare anche le operazioni al di sotto della soglia stabilita. 
3)È da utilizzare il codice 3 nel caso dei contratti di appalto, somministrazione e/o a corrispettivi periodici._ 
Quindi, si tratta che l'importo comunicato è una parte del totale (una quota parte, una frazione), e non che l'importo sia una sommatoria di piu fatture (cumulo).

----------


## lifestyle

l'ADE ha pubblicato oggi le risposte ad alcuni quesiti http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...c9fe52ef1f0d1b 
da un primo sguardo ho notato che i leasing vanno indicati cmq dagli utilizzatori
anche gli acconti sulle compravendite di immobili se la registrazione non è avvenuta nel corso dell'anno

----------


## dott.mamo

Pag. 6, ultima domanda.
Mi pare insensata la risposta.
In questo modo va tutto... Anche gli acquisti indipendenti però effettuati da uno stesso fornitore più volte l'anno... Bah...

----------


## lifestyle

> Pag. 6, ultima domanda.
> Mi pare insensata la risposta.
> In questo modo va tutto... Anche gli acquisti indipendenti però effettuati da uno stesso fornitore più volte l'anno... Bah...

  la stessa cosa che penso io
praticamente sarebbe tutto collegato
a sto punto comunichiamo tutto che è meglio

----------


## TIAN

> Direi la seconda.
> Non darei molto importanza al fatto che alcune fatture sono del cantiere 1 ed altre al cantiere 3. In ogni caso ci sta un contratto ( o ce ne sono 2, uno per ogni cantiere).  Quindi, valuterei il fornitore per intero.

  ci devo pensare però.............................................

----------


## TIAN

> direi la seconda.
> Non darei molto importanza al fatto che alcune fatture sono del cantiere 1 ed altre al cantiere 3. In ogni caso ci sta un contratto ( o ce ne sono 2, uno per ogni cantiere).  Quindi, valuterei il fornitore per intero.

  ho ancora dei dubbi. Vi spiego: Ho una ditta che fornisce un servizio di noleggio ad un cliente . Tale servizio che supera i 25.000 annui va nello spesometro. Nel contempo la mia ditta ha venduto al suo cliente merce con fattura che non supera i 25.000. Adesso secondo questo ragionamento dovrei inserire anche questa fattura nello spesometro ma se cosi' fosse diventerebbe un elenco clienti-fornitori.
Basterebbe fare la somma da mastro delle fatture x vedere se si e' superato o meno la soglia dei 25.000.
Invece l'agenzia chierisce che bisogna fare l'analisi dell'operazione x stabilire se e' un servizio periodoco o vendita e x stabilire se ci va oppure no. Per cui penso che il ragionamento da fare sia piu' sottile altrimenti sarebbe alquanto semplice.
L'agenzia inoltre inserisce anche i contratti verbali; e' quasi che volesse che dallo spesometro si individuasse il tipo di business tra le parti oltre che l'importo della fattura .
Che ne pensate?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel contempo la mia ditta ha venduto al suo cliente merce con fattura che non supera i 25.000.

  In questo caso devi inserire solo i corrispettivi del noleggio. 
ciao

----------


## TIAN

> in questo caso devi inserire solo i corrispettivi del noleggio. 
> Ciao

  ti rigrazio per la risposta. Se nel futuro hai qualche altra notizia riguardante questa problematica, ti chiedo la cortesia di farmelo sapere .

----------


## TIAN

> partiamo da una cosa: 'sto contratto verbale esiste o no? In altre parole, il cliente ha l'obbligo di comprare dal fornitore oppure no?

  l'ipotesi da te prospettata configura un contratto di compravendita e non somministrazione. Di consgeunza devi considerare solo le singole fatture di importo suepriore a 25.000

----------


## TIAN

> ciao pipelly! Peccato che non hai partecipato alla video conferenza organizzata dal commercialista telematico (45 euro)  questo e tanti altri temi sono stati trattati molto bene... Comunque nel caso specifico si, ti confermo...
> Le operazioni vanno inserite anche se esenti, e sono tra loro collegate, il contratto è unico....

  secondo me per il 2010 non devi comunicare questa fattispecie con lo spesometro perche vanno inserite solo le operazioni certificate da fattura mentre il medico convenzionato con ssn riceve un cedolino paga. Per il 2011 invece la situazione cambai e vanno inserite

----------


## pipelly

Nelle risposte date ad alcuni quesiti posti dalle associazioni di categoria sullo spesometro, l'Agenzia delle Entrate chiarisce alcuni punti dubbi, in particolare  per gli immobili sono escluse le fatture di acconto e saldo emesse da un'impresa edile relativamente allimmobile che formerà oggetto di successiva vendita. Sussiste obbligo di comunicazione solo per le fatture di acconti registrate nellanno precedente a quello in cui avviene la registrazione della compravendita.
Con questo chiarimento è stabilito dunque che gli acconti per gli immobili devono rientare nello spesometro se il rogito avviene in un anno successivo.

----------


## danilo sciuto

Le comunicazioni dello spesometro: i chiarimenti natalizi 
Buona lettura !!

----------


## ergo3

Letti i """"""CHIARIMENTI""""""" natalizi, sorgono ulteriori dubbi interpretativi (della serie: jè megghij ca s'stonn citt'): 
1) per i contratti di appalto con corrispettivo globale e fatturazione a stato di avanzamento lavori (SAL), la comunicazione deve avvenire, in mancanza della possibilità di individuare il corrispettivo dovuto per ciascun anno solare, se il corrispettivo dovuto per l’intera durata del contratto supera la soglia prevista, indipendentemente dalla presenza di Stati di avanzamento dei lavori; _   Significa che si indicano le singole fatture a SAL nell'anno in cui vengono emesse e ricevute ovvero l'importo globale del contratto?_  
2) i rapporti continuativi tra imprese, sia per quanto riguarda gli acquisti effettuati, che per quanto riguarda le operazioni attive effettuate, rientrano nel concetto di contratti collegati. La comunicazione si esegue se l’importo complessivo dei contratti supera il limite soglia, con il codice modalità di pagamento 2; _   Per "rapporti contitnativi" s'intendono anche gli acquisti e le vendite (che io chiamerei "contratti di compravendita" ancorchè verbali) effettuati da o verso fornitori o clienti in modo sistematico del tipo: arrivano sistematicamente ma non a cadenze prestabilite ordini per un certo quantitativo e, a tali ordini, seguono forniture fatturate che, se sommate nell'intero esecizio, superano il limite soglia. Tali operazioni devono essere comunicate singolarmente?_

----------


## TIAN

> le comunicazioni dello spesometro: I chiarimenti natalizi 
> buona lettura !!

  per cortesia non riesco a trovare i chierimenti natalizi di cui tu parli.mi dai i riferimenti per cercarla ? 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> per cortesia non riesco a trovare i chierimenti natalizi di cui tu parli.mi dai i riferimenti per cercarla ? 
> Grazie

  Se non sei abbonato ....  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Umby

Considerato che il forum è "free", direi di evitare di linkare documenti protetti da password o con "accesso riservato", altrimenti non tutti possono rispondere ad eventuali quesiti che vengono esposti.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Considerato che il forum è "free", direi di evitare di linkare documenti protetti da password o con "accesso riservato", altrimenti non tutti possono rispondere ad eventuali quesiti che vengono esposti.

  Ma a volte è necessario, per rispondere al meglio al quesito dell'utente.

----------


## v.gargiulo

Buongiorno a tutti gli utenti e buon anno.
Volevo capire con l'aiuto di voi esperti, siccome non ci sono riuscito ancora, cosa mi conviene indicare in questo maledetto invio telematico dello spesometro.
All'ufficio provinciale dell'Agenzia delle Entrate non mi hanno saputo dire niente, tutte le circolari inerenti sono poco chiare; ho parlato con qualche addetto del call center dell'Agenzia delle Entrate e mi hanno confermato che vanno indicate solamente le fatture con importo superiore ai 25.000 euro tralasciando tutto il resto. Posso fidarmi??
Ringrazio anticipatamente il vostro cordiale aiuto

----------


## danyp

ma se le fatture sono relative allo stesso contratto (verbale o scritto) vanno comunicate anche quelle la cui somma supera il limite, no..? Che senso avrebbe compilare il campo Modalità di pagam frazionato o corrispettivo periodico..? La scadenza già prorogata si avvicina e come al solito tanti i dubbi..

----------


## ACEMAN

Ma secondo voi posso trasmettere tutte le operazioni anche quelle sotto soglia? Per me è molto piu' semplice mandare tutte le operazioni. Grazie

----------


## Umby

> Ma secondo voi posso trasmettere tutte le operazioni anche quelle sotto soglia? Per me è molto piu' semplice mandare tutte le operazioni. Grazie

  Il programma di controllo di Entratel, si incavola quando trova importi inferiori alla soglia di 25.000. A meno che tu non metta l'indicazione di "Pagamento Frazionato".

----------


## ACEMAN

Infatti vorrei mettere importi frazionati, ma potrebbero sanzionarmi? Dovrebbero premiarmi che trasmetto piu' informazioni!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Nelle risposte date ad alcuni quesiti posti dalle associazioni di categoria sullo spesometro, l'Agenzia delle Entrate chiarisce alcuni punti dubbi, in particolare  per gli immobili sono escluse le fatture di acconto e saldo emesse da un'impresa edile relativamente allimmobile che formerà oggetto di successiva vendita. Sussiste obbligo di comunicazione solo per le fatture di acconti registrate nellanno precedente a quello in cui avviene la registrazione della compravendita.
> Con questo chiarimento è stabilito dunque che gli acconti per gli immobili devono rientare nello spesometro se il rogito avviene in un anno successivo.

  per quanto riguarda gli acconti versati dai soci di cooperative edilizie come bisogna comportarsi?

----------


## DotCo

I contratti di locazione di immobili superiori ai 25.000 €  vanno comunicati in quanto non oggetto di comunicazione all'anagrafe tributaria? 
Grazie 
Post modificato perchè la domanda posta errata

----------


## studio2010

Che ne dite di questo estratto a pag.6 del documento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate *"Risposte ai quesiti in materia di comunicazione all'anagrafe tributaria delle operazioni rilevanti ai fini iva di importo non inferiore ad euro tremila du cui all'art. 21 D.L. 78/2010 [...]"*?: 
D) Rapporti  continuativi  tra  imprese  -  Si  verifica  spesso  il  caso  di rapporti continuativi  tra  imprese,  sia  per  quanto  riguarda  gli  acquisti effettuati,  che  per quanto riguarda le operazioni attive effettuate. Ad esempio:  
- impresa edile, di impiantistica idro-elettrica, imprese di imbiancatura, ecc che effettuano acquisti ripetuti nel corso dellanno presso lo stesso fornitore di fiducia; 
- imprese che operano conto terzi, ad esempio, nei settori della meccanica o dellabbigliamento  hanno  di  frequente  rapporti  con  lo stesso committente o, in altri casi, al massimo con 2/3 committenti, da cui ricevono in modo  continuativo  commesse  per  lesecuzione  di diversi  quantitativi  di  beni  lavorati. In  particolare  si  deve  anche considerare che spesso le diverse commesse vengono svolte in contemporanea, con lemissione di ununica fattura periodica mensile per ogni lavorazione eseguita nel mese stesso.  
Si ritiene che in questi casi si possa rientrare nel concetto di contratti collegati. La  comunicazione si esegue se limporto complessivo dei contratti  supera il limite soglia, con il codice modalità di pagamento 2. 
Si chiede conferma.   *R) Si, per gli esempi fatti, si conferma che la comunicazione è da effettuarsi se  limporto  complessivo  dei  contratti  risulta  non  inferiore  alla  soglia  di rilevanza.* 
Non vi fa un attimino incavolare?  :Mad:

----------


## lifestyle

> Che ne dite di questo estratto a pag.6 del documento dell'Agenzia delle Entrate *"Risposte ai quesiti in materia di comunicazione all'anagrafe tributaria delle operazioni rilevanti ai fini iva di importo non inferiore ad euro tremila du cui all'art. 21 D.L. 78/2010 [...]"*?: 
> D) Rapporti  continuativi  tra  imprese  -  Si  verifica  spesso  il  caso  di rapporti continuativi  tra  imprese,  sia  per  quanto  riguarda  gli  acquisti effettuati,  che  per quanto riguarda le operazioni attive effettuate. Ad esempio:  
> - impresa edile, di impiantistica idro-elettrica, imprese di imbiancatura, ecc che effettuano acquisti ripetuti nel corso dell’anno presso lo stesso fornitore “di fiducia”; 
> - imprese che operano conto terzi, ad esempio, nei settori della meccanica o dell’abbigliamento  hanno  di  frequente  rapporti  con  lo stesso committente o, in altri casi, al massimo con 2/3 committenti, da cui ricevono in modo  continuativo  commesse  per  l’esecuzione  di diversi  quantitativi  di  beni  lavorati. In  particolare  si  deve  anche considerare che spesso le diverse commesse vengono svolte in contemporanea, con l’emissione di un’unica fattura periodica mensile per ogni lavorazione eseguita nel mese stesso.  
> Si ritiene che in questi casi si possa rientrare nel concetto di contratti collegati. La  comunicazione si esegue se l’importo complessivo dei contratti  supera il limite soglia, con il codice modalità di pagamento 2. 
> Si chiede conferma.   *R) Si, per gli esempi fatti, si conferma che la comunicazione è da effettuarsi se  l’importo  complessivo  dei  contratti  risulta  non  inferiore  alla  soglia  di rilevanza.* 
> Non vi fa un attimino incavolare?

  discutendone ieri in ufficio abbiamo concordato che l'autore di questa domanda innanzitutto andrebbe preso a calci  :Smile: 
dopodichè vien voglia leggendo una risposta come questa di comunicare tutto se non fosse che x quasi tutti i clienti interessati questo è già stato fatto basandosi sulle poche certezze che si avevano a inizio dicembre 
poco fa stavo controllando sul Sole 24 ore e ho notato che su queste risposte ai quesiti ancora non hanno scritto nulla
d'altronde pure loro il 22 han pubblicato un articolo che diceva che i leasing erano esclusi x poi essere smentiti il giorno dopo 
sulle fatture relative ai contratti di locazione degli immobili noi abbiamo comunicato tutto (in caso di imponibile annuale oltre il limite)
ora pare siano escluse pure queste perchè i contratti sono già noti in quanto registrati all'ADE

----------


## Umby

> discutendone ieri in ufficio abbiamo concordato che l'autore di questa domanda innanzitutto andrebbe preso a calci

  gentilmente, quando organizzate questa "calciata" a questo tizio, vorrei esserci anche io.  :Big Grin:

----------


## sara78

BUongiorno a tutti,
ho un problema di questo tipo: uno studio legale emette fatture nel 2010 con iva in sospensione ex art6, io le registro nel 2010 ma l'incasso viene fatto nel 2011 ( le fatture superano la soglia dei 25000).
Rientrano nello spesometro del 2010? O visto che sono state incassate nel 2011 rientrano in quello del 2011?
Ho chiamato l'agenzia delle entrate che dopo un pò di incertezza mi ha detto che secondo loro dovrei comunicare solo quelle incassate nel 2010 e quelle incassate nel 2011 no.
Ma non sono convinta.
Voi come vi siete comportati?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> BUongiorno a tutti,
> ho un problema di questo tipo: uno studio legale emette fatture nel 2010 con iva in sospensione ex art6, io le registro nel 2010 ma l'incasso viene fatto nel 2011 ( le fatture superano la soglia dei 25000).
> Rientrano nello spesometro del 2010? O visto che sono state incassate nel 2011 rientrano in quello del 2011?
> Ho chiamato l'agenzia delle entrate che dopo un pò di incertezza mi ha detto che secondo loro dovrei comunicare solo quelle incassate nel 2010 e quelle incassate nel 2011 no.
> Ma non sono convinta.
> Voi come vi siete comportati?

  Ai fini dello spesometro non vale l'incasso.

----------


## jimedmonds

> Il programma di controllo di Entratel, si incavola quando trova importi inferiori alla soglia di 25.000. A meno che tu non metta l'indicazione di "Pagamento Frazionato".

  
Credo il controllo bloccante che non permetteva importi inferiori alla soglia con tipo "non frazionato" sia stato rimosso con la versione 1.0.3 del modulo di controllo pubblicata il 16.12 e non mi sembra sia stato reintrodotto con la 1.0.4.
Questa scelta della Sogei, letta tra le righe, a mio parere mi sembra chiarisca abbastanza esplicitamente che vi sarà totale permissività in "eccesso".

----------


## missy74

Forse è una domanda banale la mia,ma leggendo qual e là sto andando in confusione...Una fattura importo maggiore di 25.000 € (acquisto o vendita) pg o inc. un pò alla volta (più assegni o bonifici).....va indicato importo frazionato?
Grazie

----------


## missy74

> Forse è una domanda banale la mia,ma leggendo qual e là sto andando in confusione...Una fattura importo maggiore di 25.000  (acquisto o vendita) pg o inc. un pò alla volta (più assegni o bonifici).....va indicato importo frazionato?
> Grazie

  Ok,ho trovato la risposta...trattasi di importo non frazionato  il caso di documento emesso o ricevuto superiore al limite previsto;
Come nel mio caso!!! :Smile:

----------


## dkk9sis

Agenzia delle Entrate - risposte ai quesiti delle associazioni di categoria del 22/12/2011. Alla domanda sui rapporti continuativi la risposta data è che i rapporti ripetuti con lo stesso cliente/fornitore vanno considerati come contratti collegati. Premesso che chi ha posto la domanda sarebbe da prendere a calci, secondo me la risposta dell' ADE è ridicola, in quanto liquida in due righe una nuova questione che stravolge le modalità di compilazione dello spesometro! A questo punto attendiamo ulteriori precisazioni su cosa si intende per "rapporto ripetuto" o "rapporto continuativo". Come si fa a verificare se la frequenza è tale da poter definire il rapporto con l'aggettivo "ripetuto"? Quale arco temporale dobbiamo prendere in considerazione? Dobbiamo fissare una data di inizio e una di termine del rapporto? Inoltre perché non ci chiedono di determinare la varianza della ripetitività dell'operazione? E infine, si deve utilizzare la distribuzione di Fisher-Snedecor per effettuare il test statistico? 
Scherzi a parte, arrivati a questo punto io sarei per comunicare tutto!

----------


## dott.mamo

In effetti ora basta tirare su i dati escludendo solo i clifor che non hanno avuto in totale più di 25/3.000 euro nell'anno, con l'aggiunta di eventuali acconti sotto soglia su contratti superiori con saldo l'anno dopo.

----------


## LucZan

Confermo l'interpretazione anche da parte mia, ma da un certo punto di vista è quasi meglio. 
Sostanzialmente in base a quello che si legge nella lett. D) delle risposte ai quesiti dd. 22.12.2011 i rapporti continuativi con i fornitori e con i clienti sono rilevanti e da questo punto di vista sono considerati contratti "collegati" anche se non preordinati e originati da un esplicito e conclamato contratto originario. 
In realtà e paradossalmente questa interpretazione semplifica enormemente  l'approccio allo spesometro: basta inserire tutti i clienti e fornitori per cui si superano i 3000 euro di imponibile complessivo per anno solare. 
Più dati ma più chiarezza. 
Ora basta che i produttori di software inseriscano in automatico tutte le registrazioni che per lo stesso codice fiscale superino la soglia di rilevanza per anno solare.

----------


## dott.mamo

Il problema del recupero automatico del software è l'individuazione della corretta "modalità di pagamento".
Più acquisti dallo stesso fornitore sono "contratti collegati - corrispettivi frazionati" e non "corrispettivi periodici".
Questo il software da solo non potrà mai capirlo se non è l'utente a dirgli cosa fare.

----------


## LucZan

La software house potrebbe in sede di singola registrazione fattura predisporre un esplicito campo per la tipologia di pagamento ex spesometro. 
Naturalmente questo semplifica per il futuro, per il 2011 bisognerà ripassare tutte le registrazioni.

----------


## La matta

> La software house potrebbe in sede di singola registrazione fattura predisporre un esplicito campo per la tipologia di pagamento ex spesometro. 
> Naturalmente questo semplifica per il futuro, per il 2011 bisognerà ripassare tutte le registrazioni.

  Il mio programma lo fa già da molti mesi. Il problema - o uno dei problemi -  è che di alcuni clienti/fornitori non si può sapere a priori se sforeranno. Inoltre, andare a collegare ogni fattura alla corretta gestione spesometro raddoppia i tempi di registrazione delle fatture. Inaccettabile!

----------


## dott.mamo

Anche il mio programma già lo fa.
Però basta che ci si dimentichi un flag durante una registrazione...

----------


## LucZan

Fatto ora lo spesometro 2011 con il contabile telematico in cinque minuti.  
Nell'ultima versione hanno inserito una procedura batch che una volta selezionato tutti i fornitori e/o clienti che hanno  sforato il tetto dei 3.000 euro nel 2011 (il valore complessivo delle operazioni imponibili ed il periodo è settabile a piacere) crea un elenco filtrato dove per singolo fornitore/cliente c'è il totale, a fianco di ognuno un menu permette con un solo clic di flaggare tutte le operazioni cui si riferisce l'importo totale (anche inserendo la modalità di pagamento "2"). 
In questo modo vedo subito anche il fornitore da escludere a priori in quanto ad es. si tratta di fornitore di utenze elettr., locatore, ecc. e quindi posso escluderlo dalla procedura batch.

----------


## miik

Se ho 4 contratti di leasing con stesso fornitore per 4 capannoni contigui devo indicare i canoni (al netto dei conguagli interessi) in unoco rigo o in 4 righi diversi?

----------


## tecno1

> Le fatture extra ue di cui parlo, sono fatture per licenze di utilizzo marchi (NEMKO, UL, ecc.) sui nostri prodotti, che per effetto del nuovo art.7ter, abbiamo considerato territorialmente rilevanti in Italia e quindi autofatturate con iva al 20 e 21%.
> Abbiamo sbagliato??
> Scusa ma ogni volta che c'è una dichiarazionione nuova mi viene il dubbio di aver sbagliato le considerazioni precedenti.
> Grazie.
> Saluti.

  ==================================================  ======= 
Mi ri-allaccio al mio vecchio quesito per chiedere:
avendo fatto autofatture (Noi come intestatari e noi come destinatari) nel momento che faccio lo spesometro, vado comunque ad indicare i dati del reale fornitore di servizi extracee o devo mettere i nostri dati per far capire che si tratta di autofattura?
Grazie per l'aiuto.
Saluti.

----------


## MAGNUM

Gentilmente qualcuno mi potrebbe dire se le locazioni di immobili abitativi e strumentali vanno  inserite nello spesometro? e in caso contrario dove viene chiarito dall'agenzia delle entrate? grazie mille

----------


## moccio

Buonasera a tutti,
mi intrometto ancora nella discussione chiedendovi un parere:
secondo voi come deve comunicare gli acquisti che registra nel regime del 74-ter (tutto costo, senza evidenziazione dell'iva) un tour operator?
Tutto nell'imponibile (costo+iva), oppure imponibile + iva separato?
grazie

----------


## Ercole

> Gentilmente qualcuno mi potrebbe dire se le locazioni di immobili abitativi e strumentali vanno  inserite nello spesometro? e in caso contrario dove viene chiarito dall'agenzia delle entrate? grazie mille

  Io mi sto scervellando proprio su questo problema  :Mad:  
L'Agenzia nella circolare del 22/12 riporta a pag. 8/9: 
DOMANDA) La normativa sullo spesometro prevede che siano escluse dalla comunicazione le
operazioni che hanno costituito oggetto di comunicazione allAnagrafe Tributaria
ai sensi dellart. 7 del DPR n. 605/73 (cfr. punto 2.4 del Provvedimento del
22/12/2010). Lesclusione dallo spesometro riguarda solo i soggetti che hanno
posto in essere le operazioni, oppure riguarda anche i soggetti passivi di imposta
che hanno ricevuto e cioè hanno acquistato le dette operazioni ?  
RISPOSTA) Lesclusione riguarda anche i soggetti che hanno ricevuto le prestazioni o
acquistato i servizi per la quasi totalità delle comunicazioni allanagrafe
tributaria, tra le quali, solo a titolo esemplificativo, si possono ricordare i
contratti di assicurazione, le utenze elettriche, idriche e del gas, *i contratti di
locazione e compravendita*, le operazioni già riportate nei modelli INTRA
riepilogativi degli acquisti\cessioni intracomunitarie, e altre.  
Ora, a me sembrerebbe chiara la risposta e cioè che non ci vanno le locazioni di immobili, ma non leggo nulla a riguardo da nessuna parte.    :Confused:

----------


## pipelly

> Confermo l'interpretazione anche da parte mia, ma da un certo punto di vista è quasi meglio. 
> Sostanzialmente in base a quello che si legge nella lett. D) delle risposte ai quesiti dd. 22.12.2011 i rapporti continuativi con i fornitori e con i clienti sono rilevanti e da questo punto di vista sono considerati contratti "collegati" anche se non preordinati e originati da un esplicito e conclamato contratto originario. 
> In realtà e paradossalmente questa interpretazione semplifica enormemente  l'approccio allo spesometro: basta inserire tutti i clienti e fornitori per cui si superano i 3000 euro di imponibile complessivo per anno solare. 
> Più dati ma più chiarezza. 
> Ora basta che i produttori di software inseriscano in automatico tutte le registrazioni che per lo stesso codice fiscale superino la soglia di rilevanza per anno solare.

  Ma così se un commerciante compra merce per rivendita da un fornitore senza nessun contratto prestabilito, senza nessun obbligo, ma solo perchè ad esempio trova conveniente l'acquisto e riceve 30 fatture in un anno, tutte di importo inferiore a 3000 euro deve considerare contratto collegato? In realtà il contratto non esiste, nessuno ha obbligo di acquisto, quindi inviare tutti i fornitori che abbiano un saldo superiore a 3000 euro mi sembra assurdo!!!
Sbaglio?

----------


## Giusy81

Salve, è il mio stesso dubbio anche con riferimento alla comunicazione dei dati del 2010....avere rapporti non un cliente/fornitore ripetuti non presuppone un contratto solo perchè la somma delle fatture è superiore ad una certa somma!!!!

----------


## Giomas73

> Agenzia delle Entrate - risposte ai quesiti delle associazioni di categoria del 22/12/2011. Alla domanda sui rapporti continuativi la risposta data è che i rapporti ripetuti con lo stesso cliente/fornitore vanno considerati come contratti collegati. Premesso che chi ha posto la domanda sarebbe da prendere a calci, secondo me la risposta dell' ADE è ridicola, in quanto liquida in due righe una nuova questione che stravolge le modalità di compilazione dello spesometro! A questo punto attendiamo ulteriori precisazioni su cosa si intende per "rapporto ripetuto" o "rapporto continuativo". Come si fa a verificare se la frequenza è tale da poter definire il rapporto con l'aggettivo "ripetuto"? Quale arco temporale dobbiamo prendere in considerazione? Dobbiamo fissare una data di inizio e una di termine del rapporto? Inoltre perché non ci chiedono di determinare la varianza della ripetitività dell'operazione? E infine, si deve utilizzare la distribuzione di Fisher-Snedecor per effettuare il test statistico? 
> Scherzi a parte, arrivati a questo punto io sarei per comunicare tutto!

  Sono perfettamente d'accordo: dopo lo studio delle risposet dell'Ade del 11/10 avevo acquisito delle certezze...ora dopo quella del 22/12 sono sconvolta...in particolare dal citato punto "rapporti continuativi tra imprese"...pongo questi casi:
1) Io seguo delle pizzerie che acquistano merci. fatturazione a fine mese. le singole, fatture sono inferiori al limite per la comunicazione, nell'anno supero. Io non ho contratti ne vincoli di acquisto. Mi trovo solo "bene"....Io non li avrei dichiarati dato che ogni volta che ordino merce rispondo ad un esigenza del momento...dopo questa circolare ho cambiato idea
2) Le pizzerie fatturano a cliente di fine mese (scontrino giornaliero e fattura riepilogativa mensile) e alle società di buoni pasto per il rimborso (con cui sottoscrivo una semplice convenzione per la percentuale di sconto)....devo dichiararle?
3) Albergo che emette più fatture nell'anno per ditte che vengono più volte l'anno...che faccio dichiaro?  
Io all'inizio avevo capito che bisogna ragionare se i rapporti avuti nell'anno con i fornitori/clienti possono essere considerati come una operazione unitaria...ora invece mi sa che l'unico limite è l'importo!!! 
Giovanna

----------


## Umby

> ...ora dopo quella del 22/12 sono sconvolta...in particolare dal citato punto "rapporti continuativi tra imprese"...pongo questi casi:

  effettivamente la comunicazione del 22/12 ha eliminato anche quelle poche certezze che precedentemente avevamo.

----------


## lifestyle

> effettivamente la comunicazione del 22/12 ha eliminato anche quelle poche certezze che precedentemente avevamo.

  ora l'ADE pare fare marcia indietro com'era x altro auspicabile
operazioni non da comunicare se il singolo contratto non eccede il limite
conferma ulteriore invece x i leasing dalla cui risposta capiamo che gli elenchi li utilizzeranno non solo x il redditometro ma anche x controlli incrociati cli-for http://www.agenziaentrate.gov.it/wps...cdd90a1560841c

----------


## pipelly

Personalmente dalla lettura di quanto indicato nel link vedo che la confusione regna ancora, non riesco a capire da quanto leggo se l'ADE ritiene che le singole fatture di un fornitore non possono eccedere il limite o invece vengono considerate slegate una dall'altra se non c'è contratto.

----------


## lifestyle

> Personalmente dalla lettura di quanto indicato nel link vedo che la confusione regna ancora, non riesco a capire da quanto leggo se l'ADE ritiene che le singole fatture di un fornitore non possono eccedere il limite o invece vengono considerate slegate una dall'altra se non c'è contratto.

  la risposta mi sembra abbastanza chiara
se non c'è un contratto di fornitura multipla ogni acquisto è considerato un contratto separato dall'altro
quindi si comunica solo se la fattura singola eccede la soglia

----------


## dott.mamo

Bah, non si capisce più niente.
Credo che una cosa sia certa: se si invia tutto, come da indicazioni Agenzia del 22/12 non ci saranno problemi...

----------


## dott.mamo

> la risposta mi sembra abbastanza chiara
> se non c'è un contratto di fornitura multipla ogni acquisto è considerato un contratto separato dall'altro
> quindi si comunica solo se la fattura singola eccede la soglia

  Incrociando le due risposte dell'AdE non si capisce una mazza  :Smile: 
Per cui va bene qualsiasi cosa si fa  :Big Grin:

----------


## Umby

> ora l'ADE pare fare marcia indietro com'era x altro auspicabile

  Grazie, lifestyle. 
Non ero a conoscenza di questa ulteriore comunicazione da parte dell' ADE.
Le nubi si diradano....  :Smile:

----------


## LucZan

Ringrazio lifestyle per la notizia. 
In effetti nella recente risposta ai quesiti del 13.01.2012 si dà una interpretazione restrittiva e diversa da quella indicata ed estrapolabile dalla risposta del 22.12.2011. 
A questo punto dato che l'adempimento per il 2011 scade il 30.4.2012 (salvo proroghe), resto alla "finestra" e preparo due comunicazioni una "amplificata" ed una "restrittiva". 
Certo è che per l'Agenzia sarebbe in ogni caso facile filtrare le operazioni rilevanti superiori ai 3000 euro inviate, anche nel caso si inviasse una comunicazione con dati sotto soglia (visto che in fin dei conti pare che così sia anche uno strumento utile al fine dell'incrocio dati cliente, fornitore)

----------


## maxbal

Salve da un neo iscritto. Un dubbio: 
i soggetti dichiaranti sono agricoltori, soci di una cooperativa agricola, in questo caso c'è dunque un primo vincolo che obbliga questi soci a conferire in cooperativa tutti i prodotti della coltivazione, il tutto a tempo indeterminato, fino a quando essi rimarranno soci della cooperativa stessa.
Poniamo il caso di un prodotto che viene raccolto e conferito in cooperativa a Novembre di ogni anno, nel mese di Dicembre si riceve un acconto sul prodotto conferito e nel mese di Luglio dell'anno successivo viene riscosso il saldo. Il prezzo finale del prodotto viene determinato, in questo caso, in base al risultato della vendita dello stesso, quindi non viene predeterminato.
Passiamo ad un caso/esempio: 
2010 
Luglio: viene pagato il saldo sul prodotto conferito a Novembre 2009 per  12000 
Dicembre: acconto sul prodotto conferito a Novembre 2010 per  15000 
2011 
Luglio: pagamento del saldo sul prodotto conferito a Novembre 2010  2000 
Dicembre: acconto su Novembre 2011  15000  
Quanto và dichiarato per il 2010 e quanto per il 2011?

----------


## dott.mamo

Comunque leggendo le risposte dell'Agenzia non sarei così certo di dover togliere gli acquisti da fornitori abituali o le vendite a clienti abituali.

----------


## LucZan

> Salve da un neo iscritto. Un dubbio: 
> i soggetti dichiaranti sono agricoltori, soci di una cooperativa agricola, in questo caso c'è dunque un primo vincolo che obbliga questi soci a conferire in cooperativa tutti i prodotti della coltivazione, il tutto a tempo indeterminato, fino a quando essi rimarranno soci della cooperativa stessa.
> Poniamo il caso di un prodotto che viene raccolto e conferito in cooperativa a Novembre di ogni anno, nel mese di Dicembre si riceve un acconto sul prodotto conferito e nel mese di Luglio dell'anno successivo viene riscosso il saldo. Il prezzo finale del prodotto viene determinato, in questo caso, in base al risultato della vendita dello stesso, quindi non viene predeterminato.
> Passiamo ad un caso/esempio: 
> 2010 
> Luglio: viene pagato il saldo sul prodotto conferito a Novembre 2009 per  12000 
> Dicembre: acconto sul prodotto conferito a Novembre 2010 per  15000 
> 2011 
> Luglio: pagamento del saldo sul prodotto conferito a Novembre 2010  2000 
> ...

  Mi sembra un rapporto continuativo e pertanto comunicherei quanto è stato "fatturato" o eventualmente "autofatturato" dalla cooperativa per "anno solare", il pagamento è irrilevante ai fini della comunicazione. 
E' solo un mio parere ........

----------


## marbe

Chi da gennaio 2012 esce dal regime dei minimi, è tenuto alla presentazione dello spesometro relativo al 2010, anno in cui era nel regime dei minimi?

----------


## dott.mamo

> Chi da gennaio 2012 esce dal regime dei minimi, è tenuto alla presentazione dello spesometro relativo al 2010, anno in cui era nel regime dei minimi?

  Direi proprio di no...

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Ringrazio lifestyle per la notizia. 
> In effetti nella recente risposta ai quesiti del 13.01.2012 si dà una interpretazione restrittiva e diversa da quella indicata ed estrapolabile dalla risposta del 22.12.2011. 
> A questo punto dato che l'adempimento per il 2011 scade il 30.4.2012 (salvo proroghe), resto alla "finestra" e preparo due comunicazioni una "amplificata" ed una "restrittiva". 
> Certo è che per l'Agenzia sarebbe in ogni caso facile filtrare le operazioni rilevanti superiori ai 3000 euro inviate, anche nel caso si inviasse una comunicazione con dati sotto soglia (visto che in fin dei conti pare che così sia anche uno strumento utile al fine dell'incrocio dati cliente, fornitore)

  
come si fa a stampare la comunicazione spesometro per intero , il programma dell'agenzia dell'entrate stampa soltanto un riepilogo non le singole operazioni comunicate
GRAZIE

----------


## LucZan

> come si fa a stampare la comunicazione spesometro per intero , il programma dell'agenzia dell'entrate stampa soltanto un riepilogo non le singole operazioni comunicate
> GRAZIE

  Non uso il programma dell'agenzia delle entrate, lo predispongo con il contabile telematico e per ora faccio delle stampe di verifica all'interno del programma stesso.

----------


## marbe

Nel caso di forniture giornaliere ripetute presso un distributore di carburanti documentate da schede carburanti per un totale di euro 15000 mensili;non c'è un contratto ma un accordo verbale. La fattispecie si configura come una serie di contratti collegati?
da inserire come corrispettivi periodici?

----------


## ergo3

> come si fa a stampare la comunicazione spesometro per intero , il programma dell'agenzia dell'entrate stampa soltanto un riepilogo non le singole operazioni comunicate
> GRAZIE

  vai sul file .art21 in uniconline/art21 e aprile con blocco note. occorre decifrare quanto scritto controntandosi con il tracciato record publicato con il provvedimento. Non è prevista stampa del modello

----------


## Inazuma

Dato che stavo valutando anche questa opportunita', Quanti di voi hanno deciso di inviare tutte le operazioni che complessivamente superano la soglia, indipendentemente dai vari contratti scritti, verbali, operazioni collegate, frazionate....ecc ecc?

----------


## sciage

io le operazioni che complessivamente superano la soglia dei 25000 euro li ho inviate come pagamenti periodici

----------


## tigre palmare

Ma nello spesometro vanno indicate anche le fatture che prevedono aggi? Per i semplificati in genere non registro l'intera fattura ma mi limito a riportare l'aggio (in quanto questa modalità di registrazione più semplice è consentita) quindi potrei avere dei problemi. 
Nel caso la risposta sia affermativa, nel caso di un tabaccaio che si rifornisce di sigarette con fatture della Logista senza superare il limite complessivo dei 25000 euro, può non inserirle nella comunicazione oppure deve essere considerato come corrispettivo periodico e quindi va inserito tutto? In fondo non c'è nessun contratto e le operazioni sono a sè stanti, però con tutta sta confusione non ci capisco più un tubo.
E dire che mi lamentavo del vecchio modello clienti-fornitori  :Mad:

----------


## Giomas73

e come trattereste questi due casi:
1 - fatture emesse nei confronti di società di buoni pasto. Non c'è contratto (solo una convenzione per la % di sconto), non c'è vincolo e sicuramente le fatture emesse nell'anno non si posso considerare come una unica operazione. Io non le metterei...
2 - albergo che fattura spesso agli stessi clienti. Io le metterei solo se possiamo far ricadere le varie "visite" in un'unica operazione, ma se non c'è alcun accordo su quanto tempo dimorano nell'arco dell'anno io non metterei nulla...
scusate ma sinceramente a me non piace l'idea di mandare cmq tutto se supera il limite....pensate a alberghi o ristoranti....devo mettere tutte le fatture di acquisto merci??? assurdo...

----------


## maxbal

Oggi ho chiamato il numero verde dell'AdE per avere chiarimenti in merito alla modalità da seguire per stabilire il collegamento (o meno) tra le fatture (contratto scritto? verbale? altro?). Mi è stato risposto che basta che ci sia una modalità di pagamento (ad esempio 60 gg dffm) che raggruppi una o più fatture o anche un accordo sul prezzo di fatturazione, per far si che questo leghi più fatture sulle quali considerare la somma ai fini del superamento della soglia. Poi però, leggendo il primo punto delle risposte ai quesiti del 13/01 sembra le cose non stiano così. Tra le due diverse indicazioni penso sia preferibile seguire quella scritta. Perciò mio malgrado dovrò filtrare le comunicazioni da effettuare verificando sulle fatture, caso per caso, il possibile legame tra di esse.

----------


## La matta

> Oggi ho chiamato il numero verde dell'AdE per avere chiarimenti in merito alla modalità da seguire per stabilire il collegamento (o meno) tra le fatture (contratto scritto? verbale? altro?). Mi è stato risposto che basta che ci sia una modalità di pagamento (ad esempio 60 gg dffm) che raggruppi una o più fatture o anche un accordo sul prezzo di fatturazione, per far si che questo leghi più fatture sulle quali considerare la somma ai fini del superamento della soglia. Poi però, leggendo il primo punto delle risposte ai quesiti del 13/01 sembra le cose non stiano così. Tra le due diverse indicazioni penso sia preferibile seguire quella scritta. Perciò mio malgrado dovrò filtrare le comunicazioni da effettuare verificando sulle fatture, caso per caso, il possibile legame tra di esse.

  E siamo impazziti su questo spesometro, con limiti tutto sommato umani... per uno studio piccolo, col limite a 25.000 si sopravvive ancora. Ma col limite a 3000, cosa facciamo? Le ultime dritte non hanno ancora finito adesso di darcele, tutto il 2011 sarà da fare a mano, che vada bene potremo partire con mezzo piede giusto dal 2012.
Io sto pensando di simulare la pazzia - non ci siamo lontani - e mettermi in mutua permanente. Insieme ai bilanci, non ce la posso fare. Nè si può pensare, in periodo di crisi, di assumere altra gente: coi clienti che non pagano va già bene se si riesce a non ridimensionarsi. Cosa faranno, sposteranno la scadenza a settembre, così nemmeno le ferie, ci facciamo?
Il commercialista è diventato il galoppino dello stato (minuscolo, sissignori) e l'impiegata del commercialista è il galoppino di tutti...

----------


## Giomas73

> Oggi ho chiamato il numero verde dell'AdE per avere chiarimenti in merito alla modalità da seguire per stabilire il collegamento (o meno) tra le fatture (contratto scritto? verbale? altro?). Mi è stato risposto che basta che ci sia una modalità di pagamento (ad esempio 60 gg dffm) che raggruppi una o più fatture o anche un accordo sul prezzo di fatturazione, per far si che questo leghi più fatture sulle quali considerare la somma ai fini del superamento della soglia. Poi però, leggendo il primo punto delle risposte ai quesiti del 13/01 sembra le cose non stiano così. Tra le due diverse indicazioni penso sia preferibile seguire quella scritta. Perciò mio malgrado dovrò filtrare le comunicazioni da effettuare verificando sulle fatture, caso per caso, il possibile legame tra di esse.

  seeeee vabbèèèèèè. Io sinceramente mi attengo alle loro indicazioni e chiarimenti, soprattutto quello del 13/1.
Poi voglio vedere che mi contestino quanto inviato dato che nemmeno loro sanno cosa vogliono.
Io cmq ho imparato a fidarmi poco del numero verde dell'Ade, proprio su consiglio di un operatore di Sportello dell'Agenzia....fate voi...

----------


## La matta

Lo sportello dell'Ade risponde secondo normativa e circolari... se fai tanto di chiedere qualcosa che non è regolamentato non ti risponde. Quindi ha poco senso contattarlo, purtroppo, anche perchè quello che dice non ha comunque alcun valore.

----------


## nuvola

Ci faranno uscire di testa!!!! 
Dubbi : 
- note di credito inferiori a 25.000 ma che si riferiscono a fatture superiori a tale soglia... ci vanno? Le sottraggo alle fatture? 
- fatture riguardanti vendite di immobili mi pare di capire che non ci vanno... 
- Le fatture dei bar o qualsiasi altro tipo macelleria...in acquisto? Cioè se sono forniture continue.. ma non è detto che siano un accordo o no?  :Confused:  ma se guardiamo questo sarebbero una marea....a me non sembra un discorso corretto? 
- Le operazioni art.8 comma 1 lett. a e b ci vanno?

----------


## marco.M

> Ci faranno uscire di testa!!!! 
> Dubbi : 
> - note di credito inferiori a 25.000 ma che si riferiscono a fatture superiori a tale soglia... ci vanno? Le sottraggo alle fatture? 
> - fatture riguardanti vendite di immobili mi pare di capire che non ci vanno... 
> - Le fatture dei bar o qualsiasi altro tipo macelleria...in acquisto? Cioè se sono forniture continue.. ma non è detto che siano un accordo o no?  ma se guardiamo questo sarebbero una marea....a me non sembra un discorso corretto? 
> - Le operazioni art.8 comma 1 lett. a e b ci vanno?

  Relativamente a pizzerie e ristoranti, le fatture di acquisto mozzarella, carne ecc. non le considero contratti ma singole forniture a meno che non esiste un vero e proprio contratto scritto..... così sembra orientata alche l'ade con gli ultimi chiarimenti. 
Saluti

----------


## nuvola

ok... per le altre domande?  
La nota di credito va in meno alla fattura?

----------


## nuvola

ma le istruzioni di questa comunicazione non esistono?

----------


## MAGNUM

Chiedo scusa, ma ci sono delle certezze per quanto riguarda le locazioni di beni strumentali soggette a iva? vanno indicati questi affitti? grazie

----------


## nuvola

Inizio a uscire fuori di testa  :Big Grin:  .... 
Per le fatture relative a un contratto d'affitto, che superano il limite dei 25.000  per l'anno 2010, devo comunicarle in singole righe? Cioè una riga per ogni fattura oppure sommo tutte le fatture dell'anno di riferimento in un'unica riga e metto come data l'ultima che ho?

----------


## Giomas73

> Inizio a uscire fuori di testa  .... 
> Per le fatture relative a un contratto d'affitto, che superano il limite dei 25.000  per l'anno 2010, devo comunicarle in singole righe? Cioè una riga per ogni fattura oppure sommo tutte le fatture dell'anno di riferimento in un'unica riga e metto come data l'ultima che ho?

  se leggi le risposte ai quesiti dati dall'Ade il 11/10/2011 l domanda nr. 4) D parla proprio di questo: puoi fare quello che vuoi o unico rigo indicando data reg. l'ultima fattura registrata oppure un rigo per ogni documento

----------


## Junior

> Dato che stavo valutando anche questa opportunita', Quanti di voi hanno deciso di inviare tutte le operazioni che complessivamente superano la soglia, indipendentemente dai vari contratti scritti, verbali, operazioni collegate, frazionate....ecc ecc?

  Io !! con una ditta che ha 2630 protocolli solo di acquisto!! ti pare che faccio perdere una settimana all'amministrazione per capire quali fatture sono collegate alla stessa commessa etc..?!?!? siamo in mano ad una banda di ignoranti che non ha la benchè minima idea di cosa ci stanno chiedendo!! Cialtroni  :Mad:  :Mad:  :Mad:

----------


## Junior

O.T. sono incavolato nero !! oltre a tutto questo disastro messo in piedi dai "legislatori" , oggi vado in ADE per delle info e mi trovo addirittura la RIUNIONE SINDACALE DEGLI IMPIEGATI CON CONSEGUENTE CHIUSURA DI QUASI TUTTI GLI SPORTELLI !!!!!!  
VERGOGNA !!!  
I MINATORI IN ADE E GLI IMPIEGATI IN MINIERA!! (ASSIEME A TUTTI I POLITICANTI/BANCHIERI)

----------


## nuvola

> se leggi le risposte ai quesiti dati dall'Ade il 11/10/2011 l domanda nr. 4) D parla proprio di questo: puoi fare quello che vuoi o unico rigo indicando data reg. l'ultima fattura registrata oppure un rigo per ogni documento

  A parte il modo in cui mi hai risposto........ la risposta a cui ti riferisci è questa? 
" R- Si ogni operazione documentalmente distinta può essere riportata in autonomo record di dettaglio"  
il mio dubbio è nato dal fatto che nella circolare 24/e del 30/05/2011 pagina 11 dice che "dovrà essere comunicato l'importo complessivo delle operazioni rese e ricevute nell'anno di riferimento, anche se il corrispettivo il corrispettivo relativo al singolo contratto è inferiore a detti limiti, compilando un'unica riga del tracciato record." 
.....

----------


## giusy

un libero professionista riceve nel 2009 incarico da una pubblica amministrazione per un compenso di  35.000,00, di questi ne fattura 28.000,00 nel 2009 e 7.000,00 nel 2010. La comunicazione per il 2010 non andrebbe fatta anche se si tratta di un unico affidamento?(fatture emesse e ricevute nel 2010 < di 25.000).
E ancora, dei 28.000 fatturati nel 2009, 14.000 li incassa nel 2010 (dovrei tenerne conto ai fini della comunicazione spesometro?).
Nel2011 riceve un altro incarico dalla stessa pubblica amministrazione per un compenso di circa 30.000,00 emette fattura e non l'incassa nel 2011Precisiamo che si tratta di un incarico che non ha nulla a che vedere con il precedente! dovrei fare la comunicazione solo per il 2011? :EEK!:

----------


## nuvola

Scusate.. ma che differenza c'è tra contratto collregato e contratto periodico?  
Un contratto d'affitto.. come viene considerato?

----------


## lupetto73

Un agricoltore rifornisce, nel corso della campagna viticola 2010, la cantina della zona; emette 2 fatture, la prima di  5.000 e la seconda di  60.000.
Entrambe le fatture sono riepilogative delle consegne effettuate nel corso del mese con numerosi DDT i quali, pur senza un dettaglio specifico delle singole quantità e dei relativi ammontari, sono di un importo sicuramente inferiore ai 25.000 .
Come comportarsi nella compilazione dello spesometro?

----------


## SILVIA70

L'articolo 3.3 della circolare 24/E del 30.05.11 dell'Agenzia delle entrate a riguardo degli esoneri per l'anno 2010 riporta:..."Per tali motivi per il periodo d'imposta 2010 la comunicazione da parte di tutti i soggetti obbligati è limitata alle sole operazioni per le quali è ammessa o ricevuta una fattura di importo non inferiore a 25.000 euro". 
Si può intendere che vadano trasmesse solo le singole fatture che superino la soglia minima, e non tutte quelle ricevute o emesse verso lo stesso fornitore o cliente  il cui totale annuale ha superato i 25.000 euro'?
Grazie a chi potrà rispondermi

----------


## giusy

come bisogna comportarsi nel caso in cui un artigiano emette fatture nei confronti di due ditte che hanno costituito un'A.T.I., nel caso specifico:
1. fatture emesse nei confronti della capogruppo ATI  42.000 iva compresa 
2. fatture emesse nei confronti dell'altra ditta partecipante all'ATI  4.000 iva compresa.
Occorre comunicare entrambe le fatture? (c'è un contratto tra l'artigiano e l'ATI).
Grazie

----------


## MAGNUM

Ma se si compila lo spesometro con il software dell'agenzia delle entrate risulta anche a voi che la stampa riepilogativa non indica i dettagli delle registrazioni fatte ma solo un totale record inseriti?

----------


## nuvola

Dubbi dubbi e ancora dubbi  :Confused: ... aiutoooo  :Frown:  
Ho qualche problema di individuazione del codice da inserire nelle modalità di pagamento!!! 
Contratto di appalto, a cavallo di due anni che ha una stima dei lavori ma che poi viene fatturato con lo stato avanzamento lavori...... ci va il 2 o il 3? 
Idem stessa cosa, contratto di subappalto codice 3? 
Contratto gestione contabilità sia per contabilità normale che dipendenti, codice 3?

----------


## Bomber

> Dubbi dubbi e ancora dubbi ... aiutoooo  
> Contratto gestione contabilità sia per contabilità normale che dipendenti, codice 3?

  Ciao, per quest'ultimo caso il codice da usare è il 3: è stato precisato per i contratti di fornitura di servizi contabili, amministrativi e fiscali sono contratti in cui si prevede lerogazione di un servizio che si compone di diverse operazioni (es: registrazione ed elaborazioni dei dati contabili; compilazione dei cedolini paga; redazione e trasmissione delle dichiarazioni fiscali) dall'Ade con le Risposte a quesiti del 22/12/2011 (pag. 6).

----------


## nuvola

Ti ringrazio... un quesito risolto  :Big Grin:  
per i contratti di appalto e subappalto? 
La maggior parte di quelli che in appalto sono fatturati appunto con i SAL (stato avanzamento lavori)... quale codice ci va?

----------


## Bomber

> Ti ringrazio... un quesito risolto  
> per i contratti di appalto e subappalto? 
> La maggior parte di quelli che in appalto sono fatturati appunto con i SAL (stato avanzamento lavori)... quale codice ci va?

  Mi sembra ci fosse la risposta anche a questo quesito nello stesso documento del 22/12 (a pag. 5 o 6, non ricordo).
Se non te lo ritrovi, più tardi provo a postarlo...

----------


## nuvola

.. nella pagine che mi hai indicato c'è si l'argomento dei contratti d'appalto a SAL solo che parla solo del raggiungimento o meno della soglia... non del codice da utilizzare...  :Confused:  (che poi a mio avviso è la cosa piu complessa di tutta la comunicazione  :Big Grin: )

----------


## Bomber

> .. nella pagine che mi hai indicato c'è si l'argomento dei contratti d'appalto a SAL solo che parla solo del raggiungimento o meno della soglia... non del codice da utilizzare...  (che poi a mio avviso è la cosa piu complessa di tutta la comunicazione )

  L'ho trovato.
Nella lettera A del quesito c'è "il codice modalità di pagamento sarà il codice 3"
Considerato che nella risposta non viene smentito e che parla di "corrispettivo dovuto" io indicherei il 3...

----------


## nuvola

ah ok.. funzionano così le risposte?  :Big Grin:  io pensavo che rispondesse al quesito principale, ma che il resto se non menzionate non fosse corretto! 
I miei sono sempre su due anni.. li non lo specifica!

----------


## Bomber

> ah ok.. funzionano così le risposte?  io pensavo che rispondesse al quesito principale, ma che il resto se non menzionate non fosse corretto! 
> I miei sono sempre su due anni.. li non lo specifica!

  E' una mia interpretazione... di comodo!  :Big Grin: 
In caso di codice errato -diciamo 3 invece di 2- indicando però correttamente l'operazione, quali sanzioni potrebbero esserci, secondo te?

----------


## nuvola

BO.. io ormai non mi fido più di niente...  :Stick Out Tongue:  .. non si sa mai, quindi nel dubbio fino all'ultimo minuto disponibile certo sempre la soluzione!! ... Vediamo se troverò qualcosa di certo su questo amletico 2 o 3 .... con appalti a cavallo di due anni!!! 
E secondo te i subappalti sono uguali? in quel caso non ho stato avanzamento lavori, ma sono reverse charge... che codice sarà :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ?

----------


## Bomber

> BO.. io ormai non mi fido più di niente...  .. non si sa mai, quindi nel dubbio fino all'ultimo minuto disponibile certo sempre la soluzione!! ... Vediamo se troverò qualcosa di certo su questo amletico 2 o 3 .... con appalti a cavallo di due anni!!! 
> E secondo te i subappalti sono uguali? in quel caso non ho stato avanzamento lavori, ma sono reverse charge... che codice sarà?

  Come prevede il contratto per la fatturazione? E' ad ore?
In questo caso potrebbe essere importo frazionato (2).

----------


## charline

Mi è venuto un altro dubbio: una società ha acquistato nella stessa giornata due auto aziendali le quali singolarmente non superano la soglia, ma nel complesso l'operazione supera i 25.000 euro.
Si tratta pur sempre di due distinti acquisti, ma avvenuti lo stesso giorno. 
Secondo voi rientrano nella comunicazione? E in caso affermativo con quale codice li indichereste?

----------


## nuvola

.. io non ho qui il contratto davanti, so solo che è stato fatto con il reverse e che è un subappalto.....

----------


## Asunchi

Salve a tutti, son un praticante commercialista alle prese con questo schifo di adempimento. 
Vi ripropongo un quesito che non ha trovato risposta nelle 50 pagine precedenti: 
Nel caso in cui si abbia un contratto complessivamente superiore alla soglia di 25.000 euro, 10.000 dei quali fatturati nel 2009 (anno per il quale non vi era obbligo di spesometro) e i restanti 15.000 nel 2010, cosa va inserito nella comunicazione?

----------


## Pincopallino

Buonasera a tutti e complimenti per il forum.
Io mi chiedo... ma le locazioni (sopra soglia ovviamente)  di immobili commerciali vanno comunicate? dalle risposte AdE del 22 dicembre sembrerebbe di no perchè comprese nell'art. 7 DPR 605/73 ma io non le ho trovate... certo è che sono dati già in possesso dell'anagrafe tributaria in quanto soggetti a registrazione... mah...
Poi i rapporti continuativi tra imprese, ma quante fatture deve emettere questo povero artigiano nei confronti dello stesso committente perchè l'operazione vada comunicata? 
Una cosa è certa, nella baraonda che si è creata non verrà sanzionato nessuno.
L'ennesimo adempimento del genere comunicazione annuale dati iva.

----------


## mariapia

Salve, ho un problema con questo cavolo di spesometro, un professionista ingegnere nel 2010 conclude un contratto con una Fondazione Universitaria per un importo superiore a 25000 , nel 2010 fattura n.3 acc.ti trimestrali per  15000, nel 2011 il resto.
Deve compilare la spesometro.?....proprio non capisco leggendo le varie istruzioni, circolari ecc., è un corrispettivo periodico? (penso di no, sono acc.ti) è frazionato? deve compilare un solo rigo?
Aiutoooooooooooooooo :Mad:

----------


## dod

> Salve, ho un problema con questo cavolo di spesometro, un professionista ingegnere nel 2010 conclude un contratto con una Fondazione Universitaria per un importo superiore a 25000 , nel 2010 fattura n.3 acc.ti trimestrali per  15000, nel 2011 il resto.
> Deve compilare la spesometro.?....proprio non capisco leggendo le varie istruzioni, circolari ecc., è un corrispettivo periodico? (penso di no, sono acc.ti) è frazionato? deve compilare un solo rigo?
> Aiutoooooooooooooooo

  spesometro da inviare
corrispettivo frazionato e puoi compilare un solo rigo

----------


## alessio72

Scusate davvero intanto per la domanda. che magari ai piu sembrerà banale e ripetitiva, ma vi garantisco che tra circolari, risposte dell'Ade, forum e pareri vari con sto Spesometro sti sta solo andando in confusione, almeno io sono terribilmente confuso e frastornato da questa montagna di adempimenti e comunicazioni.......vengo al dunque....e cioè, per un'impresa in contabilita semplificata, sempre se supponiamo che anche cumulativamente venga superata la soglia dei 25.000/3.000 negli anni o 2010 o 2011......devono essere ricomprese le seguenti operazioni?:
- canoni di fitto senza iva corrisposti a privati per la locazione commerciale del negozio dove si svolge l'attività
- utenze di vario tipo, luce,acqua,gas,vigilanza,etc.....con Fatture
-Spese di Assicurazioni per furti e incendio Negozio....senza Fattura
GRAZIE

----------


## Umby

> Salve a tutti, son un praticante commercialista alle prese con questo schifo di adempimento. 
> Vi ripropongo un quesito che non ha trovato risposta nelle 50 pagine precedenti: 
> Nel caso in cui si abbia un contratto complessivamente superiore alla soglia di 25.000 euro, 10.000 dei quali fatturati nel 2009 (anno per il quale non vi era obbligo di spesometro) e i restanti 15.000 nel 2010, cosa va inserito nella comunicazione?

  Lo metterei, ed indicherei "importo frazionato"

----------


## Umby

> Salve, ho un problema con questo cavolo di spesometro, un professionista ingegnere nel 2010 conclude un contratto con una Fondazione Universitaria per un importo superiore a 25000 , nel 2010 fattura n.3 acc.ti trimestrali per  15000, nel 2011 il resto.
> Deve compilare la spesometro.?....proprio non capisco leggendo le varie istruzioni, circolari ecc., è un corrispettivo periodico? (penso di no, sono acc.ti) è frazionato? deve compilare un solo rigo?
> Aiutoooooooooooooooo

  DEVI metterlo. Utilizza "importo frazionato".
Devi mettere anche nel prossimo spesometro 2011 sempre come "importo frazionato"

----------


## mariapia

grazie, ho compilato e pure inviato.
Ah finalmente fuori uno!!!

----------


## cinzia2642

scusate, ma per il 2010 la comunicazione non era obbligatoria solo per le fatture superiori a 25000 mila?
considerando quindi la singola operazione senza controllare la continuità, mi sbaglio ?

----------


## VIRGILIO77

> Salve a tutti, son un praticante commercialista alle prese con questo schifo di adempimento. 
> Vi ripropongo un quesito che non ha trovato risposta nelle 50 pagine precedenti: 
> Nel caso in cui si abbia un contratto complessivamente superiore alla soglia di 25.000 euro, 10.000 dei quali fatturati nel 2009 (anno per il quale non vi era obbligo di spesometro) e i restanti 15.000 nel 2010, cosa va inserito nella comunicazione?

  non devi indicare niente

----------


## nuvola

Scuasate ma voi per i contratti di appalto.... state indicando come codice pagamento il 3?

----------


## sciage

si li ho inseriti come pagamenti periodici

----------


## nuvola

OK...  :Smile: ..... io sto facendo cosi sia per appalti che subappalti!

----------


## sciage

io ho un'appalto che è inizito nel 2010 e che finisce nel 2011, le sole fatture del 2010 sommate non superano i 25.000 euro e quindi non l'ho inviato, che ne dici????

----------


## nuvola

Secondo me è corretto, nel senso che non c'è il presupposto dei 25.000 euro base per la comunicazione.... pero, ho una tale confusione in testa che non vorrei darti un'indicazione sbagliata! :Embarrassment:

----------


## sciage

in effetti continuo a leggere la normativa, ma i dubbi assalgono anche me....speriamo di non ritrovarci tutii tempestati di sanzioni

----------


## Bobo69

Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum.
Mi sono iscritto per avere risposta ad una domanda facile facile  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): .
Un soggetto semplificato nel 2010 che è diventato minimo nel 2011 e ne è appena fuoriuscito, presenta lo spesometro 2010 a fine mese?

----------


## nuvola

Ragazzi, secondo voi, un agenzia viaggi che ha un committente con un contratto vincolante di cui prende una percentuale, supera i 25.000 euro, secondo voi che codice pagamento ci va?

----------


## annti

i contributi in conto esercizio vanno le spesometro? :Confused:

----------


## nuvola

sempre peggio ...  :Stick Out Tongue:  
E gli acquisti di beni usati? si tratta di acquisti da privati che vengono quindi messi in carico tramite autofattura...

----------


## mariapia

> Ciao a tutti e complimenti per il forum.
> Mi sono iscritto per avere risposta ad una domanda facile facile .
> Un soggetto semplificato nel 2010 che è diventato minimo nel 2011 e ne è appena fuoriuscito, presenta lo spesometro 2010 a fine mese?

  Se nel 2010 non era nel regime dei minimi, per me si.

----------


## riccardo@centromarchi.it

http://www.reteconomy.it/video/buong...-anagrafe.aspx  
video di ripasso visto la confusione generale... a mio parere rimane sempre più assurdo il cambiamento di rotta in merito alla comunicazione dei leasing. Uno degli adempimenti più assurdi degli ultimi anni.... nel confronto tra colleghi non ho trovato nessuno con "pochi dubbi".

----------


## paolab

> i contributi in conto esercizio vanno le spesometro?

  No, non sono operazioni IVA...

----------


## paolab

> sempre peggio ...  
> E gli acquisti di beni usati? si tratta di acquisti da privati che vengono quindi messi in carico tramite autofattura...

  Perché autofattura???

----------


## paolab

> scusate, ma per il 2010 la comunicazione non era obbligatoria solo per le fatture superiori a 25000 mila?
> considerando quindi la singola operazione senza controllare la continuità, mi sbaglio ?

  Si, ok per le operazioni sopra 25000. La continuità può comportare il superamento dei 25000 e quindi l'obbligo di invio

----------


## paolab

> io ho un'appalto che è inizito nel 2010 e che finisce nel 2011, le sole fatture del 2010 sommate non superano i 25.000 euro e quindi non l'ho inviato, che ne dici????

  Secondo me invece le devi inserire..
Nel 2010 e non nel 2011
L'appalto in se' supera i 25000 quindi va inserito, indipendentemente dal fatto che in parte venga fatturato nel 2011

----------


## Umby

> L'appalto in se' supera i 25000 quindi va inserito

  L'utente non lo ha scritto !!

----------


## paolab

> L'utente non lo ha scritto !!

  beh, sciage ha scritto: "io ho un'appalto che è inizito nel 2010 e che finisce nel 2011, le sole fatture del 2010 sommate non superano i 25.000 euro e quindi non l'ho inviato, che ne dici????"
io ho inteso che le sole fatture del 2010 sommate non superano ma sommando anche quelle del 2011 si, superano, ... mi sembra di capire che il senso è questo, sbaglio?

----------


## nuvola

> Perché autofattura???

  perche come fai tu per caricare l'acquisto di un automezzo da privato che non puo farti fattura? ... io gli faccio un autofattura!...

----------


## sciage

per paolab: hai inteso perfettamente quello che volevo dire, ma non mi è chiaro ancora che fare????

----------


## La matta

> perche come fai tu per caricare l'acquisto di un automezzo da privato che non puo farti fattura? ... io gli faccio un autofattura!...

  Mah... io utilizzo il passaggio di proprietà. Autofattura perchè? Chi vende è un privato, quindi completamente fuori dall'iva. Ne conseguirebbe, anche fuori dallo spesometro. :Confused:

----------


## nuvola

> Mah... io utilizzo il passaggio di proprietà. Autofattura perchè? Chi vende è un privato, quindi completamente fuori dall'iva. Ne conseguirebbe, anche fuori dallo spesometro.

  
No io non utilizzo il passaggio di propietà... emetto appunto un autofattura da persona fisica a ditta, come acquisto di beni usati...
Pero sono arrivata a conclusione che non ci va comunque perche il metodo che uso è solo per caricarlo in contabilità...

----------


## La matta

> No io non utilizzo il passaggio di propietà... emetto appunto un autofattura da persona fisica a ditta, come acquisto di beni usati...
> Pero sono arrivata a conclusione che non ci va comunque perche il metodo che uso è solo per caricarlo in contabilità...

  Infatti, capisco, è un espediente contabile. :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

Volevo una conferma: in caso di ditta edile che abbia emesso nel corso del 2010 più fatture nei confronti dello stesso cliente e per lo stesso cantiere i cui importi unitari siano inferiori ai 25.000 euro ma totali superiori ai 25.000 euro, le stesse vanno indicate nello spesometro in quanto vengono considerate (giustamente) facenti parte dello stesso appalto. Ma tecnicamente, dal momento che nel modello bisogna inserire il numero della fattura e pertanto le fatture vanno caricate ad una ad una, alla voce modalità di pagamento cosa inserite "importo frazionato" o "importo non frazionato" tenuto conto che la fattura singola viene saldata ogni volta per l'intero importo?  :Confused:

----------


## La matta

Non ci metterei la "mia" mano sul fuoco, ma mi pare di ricordare che i contratti d'appalto vadano caricati per totale, indicando data e numero dell'ultima fattura emessa nell'anno, con tipo corrispettivo "periodico".

----------


## Pietro44

Proviamo a fare un riepilogo di compilazione di questo pazzo spesometro partendo da un esempio reale:
una ditta si rifornisce di merci da un fornitore abituale, senza nessun contratto o accordo:
una fattura supera i 25000  e quella viene ovviamente inserita nello spesometro; altre fatture sono sotto  il limite dei 25000. Cosa fare? Sommarle tutte e metterle nella dichiarazione? Importo frazionato?  
Grazie!!!

----------


## La matta

> Proviamo a fare un riepilogo di compilazione di questo pazzo spesometro partendo da un esempio reale:
> una ditta si rifornisce di merci da un fornitore abituale, senza nessun contratto o accordo:
> una fattura supera i 25000  e quella viene ovviamente inserita nello spesometro; altre fatture sono sotto  il limite dei 25000. Cosa fare? Sommarle tutte e metterle nella dichiarazione? Importo frazionato?  
> Grazie!!!

  Secondo gli ultimi dietrofront dell'Ade (l'Agenzia che ci manderà tutti all'altro mondo... :Stick Out Tongue:  ) sarebbe da indicare solo la fattura sopra i 25.000.

----------


## cucci cucci

una vendita ad un cliente per complessive euro 180.000 (iva inclusa)
nel 2010 vengono fatturate solo euro 20.000 (iva inclusa).
Sicuramente devo comunicare x il 2010, ma quale importo??
il mio software mi include i complessivi 180.000 !?!? mentre credevo 20.000 !?!?

----------


## Pietro44

> Secondo gli ultimi dietrofront dell'Ade (l'Agenzia che ci manderà tutti all'altro mondo... ) sarebbe da indicare solo la fattura sopra i 25.000.

  questi continui testa-coda da parte dell'ade sono a dir poco da prova palloncino  :Smile:

----------


## Patty76

> Non ci metterei la "mia" mano sul fuoco, ma mi pare di ricordare che i contratti d'appalto vadano caricati per totale, indicando data e numero dell'ultima fattura emessa nell'anno, con tipo corrispettivo "periodico".

  ..... e se l'appalto non fosse concluso nel 2010?????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## La matta

> ..... e se l'appalto non fosse concluso nel 2010?????

  Periodico, o frazionato... questo è il dilemma!  :Big Grin:

----------


## studiovera

frazionato.

----------


## studiovera

Leasing tir.
totale fatture anno 2010 15000 euro.
totale fatture del contratto 60.000,00 le indico nello spesometro?

----------


## Barbara

domanda: vi risulta anche a voi che i file inviati all'Agenzia delle Entrate da ieri sera risultano solo ricevuti e non in elaborazione?

----------


## hillary

Scusate ma ancora non ho capito una cosa. Per le note di credito che non è possibile abbinare ad alcuna fattura, per sconti o per resi (ad esempio nel franchising) come ci si deve comportare?
Le fatture ovviamente vanno indicate al lordo e le note di credito non vanno inserite da nessuna parte oppure nel quadro riguardante le Note di Variazione? 
Seguendo le istruzioni della Circolare 24/E/2011 il quadro dovrebbe essere usato solo per le operazioni relative ad anni precedenti e quindi "non sono attese, per il primo anno di comunicazione, informazioni distinte per le note di variazione già che sarebbero riferite ad operazioni del 2009, la cui trasmissione non è richiesta".

----------


## pipelly

> Periodico, o frazionato... questo è il dilemma!

  Con le istruzioni che mi ritrovo vedo che le operazioni si dicono frazionate non quando una fattura viene pagata a rate, ad esempio una fattura di 30.000 pagata in 3 volte non va indicata come pagamento frazionato ma come importo non frazinato poichè l'operazione a se stante è superiore a 25.000 euro.
Sono invece ad importo frazionato le operazioni che si riferiscono a fatture di importi inferiori a 25.000 ma collegate fra di loro, in modo tale che l'operazione complessiva superi i 25.000 euro.
Sono corrispetivi periodici quelli derivanti da contratti ( appalti, somministrazione, di durata, ecc. ). 
Questo è quanto ho capito da un testo in mio possesso.
D'altra parte che senso avrebbe mettere il pagamento frazionato di una fattura emessa per piu' di 25.000 euro?

----------


## pipelly

> Non ci metterei la "mia" mano sul fuoco, ma mi pare di ricordare che i contratti d'appalto vadano caricati per totale, indicando data e numero dell'ultima fattura emessa nell'anno, con tipo corrispettivo "periodico".

  E' solo una semplificazione concessa, ma puoi caricare anche le singole fatture se vuoi indicando corrispettivo periodico.

----------


## pipelly

> Volevo una conferma: in caso di ditta edile che abbia emesso nel corso del 2010 più fatture nei confronti dello stesso cliente e per lo stesso cantiere i cui importi unitari siano inferiori ai 25.000 euro ma totali superiori ai 25.000 euro, le stesse vanno indicate nello spesometro in quanto vengono considerate (giustamente) facenti parte dello stesso appalto. Ma tecnicamente, dal momento che nel modello bisogna inserire il numero della fattura e pertanto le fatture vanno caricate ad una ad una, alla voce modalità di pagamento cosa inserite "importo frazionato" o "importo non frazionato" tenuto conto che la fattura singola viene saldata ogni volta per l'intero importo?

  Io ho messo corrispettivo periodico poichè ( e se )  derivano tutte dallo stesso contratto di applato.

----------


## annti

buondì! gli spesometri inviati ieri mi risultano alcuni già elaborati con relativa ricevuta altri ricevuti ma nelle colonne "acquisiti, scartati.." risulta 0 0 0.  A qualcuno di voi è successa la stessa cosa? :Confused:

----------


## riccardo@centromarchi.it

Io la maggior parte li ho inviati l'altro ieri e avevo lo stesso "0 0 0" poi stamattina era tutto a posto con le dichiarazioni acquisite, bisogna solo stare attenti in caso di re-invio nei termini ad inserire il protocollo telematico precedente, altrimenti il file viene scartato. 
Vista l'occasione mi piacerebbe anche parlare di tariffe: quanto parcelleremo questo adempimento? Penso che come riferimento si potrebbe prendere il vecchio invio clienti - fornitori, anche se ho trovato molta più difficoltà e confusione in questo caso...Oltretutto qualcuno mi ha detto che ultimamente le tariffe professionali non vanno più di moda....

----------


## mariapia

Salve a tutti, 
ieri ho inviato l'ultima comunicazione, quella più dubbiosa.
Come Vi sareste comportati nel caso di  una ditta che effettua commercio al dettaglio di calzature, e due volte l'anno fà due ordini presso il suo rivenditore principale uno per la stagione autunno/inverno l'altro per la primavera/estate.
Nell'ottobre 2009 fà l'ordine per la prim/estate 2010 e le fatture la ditta gliele invia nel corso dei primi sei mesi del 2010 a più riprese tutte datate 2010 ma rif.ordine 2009, queste al netto delle note credito sono al di sopra della soglia dei 25000 €. Avreste compilato lo spesometro?
Nel caso positivo avreste indicato ogni singola fattura, che è inferiore alla soglia, con l'indicazione pag.frazionato? o il totale ?
Poi c'è un altro problema alcune note credito portano il riferimento alle fatture ma è difficile imputarle alle stesse trattandosi di vari resi da individuare su ciascuna fattura, a qusto punto sarebbe proprio da manicomio.
Quindi come scalarle?
Vorrei tanto che qualcuno mi rispondesse, così da confrontarmi e nel caso poter ancora rettificare la comunicazione inviata.
Un grazie

----------


## gio.ele

anche a me per due giorni ( 30 e 31) risultavano alcuni solo ricevuti, ora ho ancora due in elaborazione da ieri che non si muovono, speriamo sia solo la lentezza del sistema

----------


## Pincopallino

a me hanno acquisito tutti quelli inviati singolarmente, anche il 31/1. Me ne rimane uno cumulativo di 33 elenchi inviato il 30/1 ancora non acquisito (33 0 0).
Ma secondo voi cosa ne faranno di tutti questi dati? tenendo poi in considerazione che data la confusione non mancheranno certo le incongruenze...

----------


## annti

> a me hanno acquisito tutti quelli inviati singolarmente, anche il 31/1. Me ne rimane uno cumulativo di 33 elenchi inviato il 30/1 ancora non acquisito (33 0 0).
> Ma secondo voi cosa ne faranno di tutti questi dati? tenendo poi in considerazione che data la confusione non mancheranno certo le incongruenze...

  a me risulta ancora in elaborazione....ma è normale????

----------


## Umby

> Volevo una conferma: in caso di ditta edile che abbia emesso nel corso del 2010 più fatture nei confronti dello stesso cliente e per lo stesso cantiere i cui importi unitari siano inferiori ai 25.000 euro ma totali superiori ai 25.000 euro, le stesse vanno indicate nello spesometro in quanto vengono considerate (giustamente) facenti parte dello stesso appalto. Ma tecnicamente, dal momento che nel modello bisogna inserire il numero della fattura e pertanto le fatture vanno caricate ad una ad una, alla voce modalità di pagamento cosa inserite "importo frazionato" o "importo non frazionato" tenuto conto che la fattura singola viene saldata ogni volta per l'intero importo?

  Per "importo frazionato" ed "importo non frazionato" non si intende se la fattura è  saldata interamente o a rate (esempio 30-60-90 gg).

----------


## Umby

> ..... e se l'appalto non fosse concluso nel 2010?????

  in questo caso direi:
"importo frazionato" 
Così facendo informiamo l'ADE che l'importo comunicato è una frazione di un contratto piu' grande che "continua" nel successivo anno.

----------


## Pincopallino

> a me risulta ancora in elaborazione....ma è normale????

  Oggi li ho tutti come acquisiti. Credo sia solo questione di lentezza. In ogni caso l'importante è averli inviati  :Big Grin:

----------


## dott.mamo

Secondo voi, il caso di compenso per incarico di sindaco stabilito chiaramente nel verbale di assemblea di nomina per ciascuna delle tre annualità di incarico, fatturato ad esempio semestralmente, è da indicare come importo frazionato oppure come corrispettivo periodico?

----------


## cucci cucci

In relazione allo spesometro sostitutivo da inviare entro fine mese la data dell'impegno deve essere la stessa del primo invio o una nuova di febbraio?

----------


## xd1976

Sempre in merito all'invio sostitutivo questo deve essere preceduto dall'annullamento della prima comunicazione? 
Si è verificato questo caso:
invio ordinario del 16 gennaio
invio sostitutivo del 03 febbraio 
non c'è stata comunicazione di annullamento dell'invio ordinario, che faccio? lo invio ora? 
Inoltre non ho capito una cosa.....
se devo annullare una comunicazione devo inviare nuovamente gli stessi dati fleggando l'opzione annullamento e indicando il protocollo dell'invio telematico ordinario e aggiungendo il codice 000002? 
Poi invio una nuova comunicazione ome sostitutiva e indico nuovamente il protocollo dell'invio telematico ordinario e aggiungendo il codice 000001?

----------


## cucci cucci

> Sempre in merito all'invio sostitutivo questo deve essere preceduto dall'annullamento della prima comunicazione? 
> Si è verificato questo caso:
> invio ordinario del 16 gennaio
> invio sostitutivo del 03 febbraio 
> non c'è stata comunicazione di annullamento dell'invio ordinario, che faccio? lo invio ora? 
> Inoltre non ho capito una cosa.....
> se devo annullare una comunicazione devo inviare nuovamente gli stessi dati fleggando l'opzione annullamento e indicando il protocollo dell'invio telematico ordinario e aggiungendo il codice 000002? 
> Poi invio una nuova comunicazione ome sostitutiva e indico nuovamente il protocollo dell'invio telematico ordinario e aggiungendo il codice 000001?

  
io ho fatto un invio sostitutivo il mio software mi ha fatto inserire il protocollo del primo invio e mi è arrivata la ricevuta della comunicazione sostitutiva.
il mio dubbio è che, per errore (?), ho lasciato la vecchia data x l'impegno per cui non so se corretto o andava messa la data di oggi ????

----------


## cucci cucci

> in relazione allo spesometro sostitutivo da inviare entro fine mese la data dell'impegno deve essere la stessa del primo invio o una nuova di febbraio?

  qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
Come vi siete regolati?

----------


## pipelly

[QUOTE=giusy;211752]Infatti, ho letto le risposte Ade ai quesiti da ass.di categoria e con riferimento alle ft.cointestate occorre indicare l'importo totale della ft. per ciascun intestatario. 
... ma allora perchè si legge che nel caso in cui l'importo totale supera il limite ma le singole quote sono inferiori a 3000 euro si deve mettere importo frazionato?
Siete sicuri che in caso di fatture cointestate vada messo lo stesso importo totale per entrambi?
Se la fattura totale è 70.000 dovremo fare due record indicando importo da pagare 70.000 e non 35.000 per ciascun cointestatario? :Cool:

----------


## La matta

> Se la fattura totale è 70.000 dovremo fare due record indicando importo da pagare 70.000 e non 35.000 per ciascun cointestatario?

  Mi paere ci fosse una circolare che affermava proprio questo, e diceva di mettere importo frazionato.

----------


## sannacesco

> qualcuno sa aiutarmi?
> Come vi siete regolati?

  come per tutte le dichiarazioni ci deve essere un nuovo impegno.

----------


## sannacesco

> Mi paere ci fosse una circolare che affermava proprio questo, e diceva di mettere importo frazionato.

  si, proprio così.

----------


## pipelly

.. ma la circolare parla di singole quote, questo lascia pensare che bisogna dividere l'importo attribuendo a ciascun cointestatario la propria quota. nel caso esposto la fattura di 70.000 euro si fanno 2 record con importo frazionato 35.000 euro e non importo frazionato con 70.000 ciascuno.
Almeno m isembra di aver capito così, voi sostenete il contrario, quale circolare mi sono perso?

----------


## cucci cucci

spesometro 2011
il contratto di fitto stipulato con un privato che nell'anno supera la soglia va comunicato?
grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> spesometro 2011
> il contratto di fitto stipulato con un privato che nell'anno supera la soglia va comunicato?
> grazie

  Perchè, è una fattura ?

----------


## adrex

Panico da ultimo minuto: 
Nel riquadro "importo dovuto" - Dettagio 2 - Programma Spesometro ADE -  
cosa indicate: il totale importo o l'imponibile? io fino adesso avevo indicato il totale ma mi sono venuti dei dubbi leggendo qua e là?  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## raffy4791

io ho messo il totale della fattura....nel caso diverso avrebbe dovuto scrivere IMPONIBILE!

----------


## Umby

> Panico da ultimo minuto: 
> Nel riquadro "importo dovuto" - Dettagio 2 - Programma Spesometro ADE -  
> cosa indicate: il totale importo o l'imponibile? io fino adesso avevo indicato il totale ma mi sono venuti dei dubbi leggendo qua e là?

  sul dettaglio 2 è previsto l'imponibile (importo dovuto) e l'imposta, separati.
sul dettaglio 1 invece vanno sommati insieme.

----------


## adrex

La cosa che mi fa veramente impazzire è che non sono stati (intendo l'agenzia delle entrate) nemmeno in grado di fornire delle istruzioni comprensibili per la compilazione!!!

----------


## danilo sciuto

> La cosa che mi fa veramente impazzire è che non sono stati (intendo l'agenzia delle entrate) nemmeno in grado di fornire delle istruzioni comprensibili per la compilazione!!!

  Siamo troppo preoccupati delle sanzioni per ragionare sul fatto che questa situazione è a nostro esclusivo vantaggio...  :EEK!:

----------


## raffy4791

Non ci posso credere!!!! Mi state dicendo che in un quadro ( dettaglio 1) l'importo dovuto ha un significato....e in un altro quadro ( dettaglio 2) la stessa dicitura ha un significato diverso......ma veramente facciamo. Ma dico quando fanno un programma sanno quello che scrivono???? Conoscono la differenza tra questi tre termini...IMPOSTA....IMPONIBILE....TOTALE

----------


## revisor

Se si leggessero le note tecniche *attentamente* ci sarebbero meno dubbi  :Smile:  :
Aiuto>documentazione>specifiche tecniche

----------


## Umby

> Non ci posso credere!!!! Mi state dicendo che in un quadro ( dettaglio 1) l'importo dovuto ha un significato....e in un altro quadro ( dettaglio 2) la stessa dicitura ha un significato diverso......ma veramente facciamo. Ma dico quando fanno un programma sanno quello che scrivono???? Conoscono la differenza tra questi tre termini...IMPOSTA....IMPONIBILE....TOTALE

  Il tracciato è stato realizzato da un incompetente, per diversi motivi.
Il primo dei quali (secondo me), è per la impossibilità di fare dei controlli incrociati tra i vari soggetti.

----------

